# Why do so many ppl dog Arjan?



## ILLEGAL NATURE 420 (May 19, 2009)

I mean the Greenhouse Company has won 31 cups and offer some of the best prices on the net. They even have grow videos of a alot of their strains on Youtube. Yet you still see alot of ppl talking down on em. And whats up with rollitup's obsession with Nirvana? They are an inferior quality company but they get promoted like gods on this site!


----------



## Hobbes (May 19, 2009)

*Q:* "*Why do so many ppl dog Arjan?"

A: "the Greenhouse Company has won 31 cups"*

I've found that great success often creates dislike in others. Also, Nirvana has a cool name.

.


----------



## danrasta (May 19, 2009)

Yes exactly success breeds hate and thats all there is to it! Also greenhouse dont ship to the usa thats why nirvana is on here!


----------



## ILLEGAL NATURE 420 (May 19, 2009)

danrasta said:


> Yes exactly success breeds hate and thats all there is to it! Also greenhouse dont ship to the usa thats why nirvana is on here!


They don't ship directly, but im growing their King's Kush now. And Nirvana is shit IMO.


----------



## DownOnWax (May 19, 2009)

I find that most people who talk shit about Green House Seeds blame anything and everything except themselves.

Some of these kids on here obviously have no clue how to grow and will blame the easiest thing they can: The Breeder. I have nothing but good things to say about GHS, they have quality strains and don't dick you on the prices.

And they don't ship directly but you can buy them at Attitude.

Green House Seeds have won tons of cups and their strains are featured in almost EVERY coffee shop in Holland, you can't argue with that. I don't really buy into the cannabis cup all that much because I think it is hard for some smaller seed companies to win it, it's more about money nowadays.

But, I did smoke GHS strains all over Holland and they were fantastic!


----------



## KP2 (May 19, 2009)

There's been a lot of talk about arjan buying the cup, as well as stealing and renaming genetics. fact or fiction? who knows. but that's the main gripe i know of...


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (May 19, 2009)

"I am the king of all cannabis!".....yeah! right! it's called EGO...just ask franco on a bad day!.....high times sold out before it moved to N.Y.city...and they do play faves-think I'm wrong?....why do the west coast strains blow the cup winners away? amsterdam is yesteryear, and falling behind fast! and when h.t. declares pineapple punch plant of the year?!!! c'mon...it's o.k. weed at best! makes me wanna' buy some fake weed, because some cute naked dutch prostitute posed with it! if you're running adds like that, YOU HAVE SOLD OUT! you're selling bunk to the public, because they paid for the advertising?!!! 2 words to H.T: BUH- BYE!!!!


----------



## subcool (May 19, 2009)

Arjan is an amazing business man and understands marketing better than almost anyone I have ever seen.
Arjan has the capitol and the clout to out spend the other competitors with the exception of Derri and Luke.
When you give a gram of hash, weed and a bobble head doll to pot heads that are used to smoking swag its very easy to win the vote of those people.
The Cannabis cup is not about the best weed is about the best marketing and promotion
If youd like an inside look into the Cannabis cup you can read in detail about my report on the CC.
https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/48214-good-bad-ugly-2006-scamabus.html

Just look at the dog shit he entered that won that year.
No serious grower runs Greenhouse genetics just newbies and kids that are reading HT for the first time 

Sub


----------



## calibob (May 19, 2009)

Say what you will Arjan has some fine Hazes. True with any seeds, the more you know about growing, the better the product.


----------



## trapper (May 19, 2009)

because people get tired of his sales pitch and constant need to bye cannabis cups,maybe thats why,he reminds me of a used car salesmen.but he does have some decent stuff,but everyone does,you can get 35 dollar beans as good as any i have smoked the proof.


----------



## swampgrower (May 19, 2009)

they rock im growing super lemon haze and super silver haze and they are awesome! and you can buy all the green house seeds you want from attitude seeds shipped anywhere. and im in the usa


----------



## trapper (May 19, 2009)

i saw a cutting called herri berry,it was a strain grown by my uncles friend x,they used to grow on a hippy commune in tofino on the island in the 60,s early 70,s,they had a network all the way to southern most tip of the americas,well herri berry was supposedly a herijuana and shiska berry or something to that effect,x bred it later in his life,it was smokeing proof he knew his stuff,it was stabilized as for as X was concerned,and it was out of this world(do i have a cutting,NO,i was a parent and did not chance at that time to put a plant in my house,but to make a long story short a lot of west coast hippies that grew weed and traded it for food and trucks or tractors all know a few top names that used their work.you have to remember a lot of people worked with those strains before the seed promoters got a hold of it.I can gauentee it wasnt arjan tramping through south america and other localities.I dont think he even has the balls to do what a lot of the pot pioneers did.i have a head full of some crazy stories from a hippy uncle who lived in communes around the world growing pot as a comodity to be traded.they were the ones gathering genetics.they went into some haywire situations all for the herb.i have said many times nothing is new under the sun it has all been done before.Im not saying arjan is not a good seed producer,im just saying i dont think he is one of the pioneers,just a guy who knew were the moneys at.maybe im wrong and arjan was one of those crazy mothers who risked it all to smuggle and breed the worlds finest.


----------



## whiteberry (May 19, 2009)

i agree with subcool 100 percent


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (May 20, 2009)

trapper said:


> because people get tired of his sales pitch and constant need to bye cannabis cups,maybe thats why,he reminds me of a used car salesmen.but he does have some decent stuff,but everyone does,you can get 35 dollar beans as good as any i have smoked the proof.


hell..I'm growing the proof!!! thanks sub'!


----------



## la9 (May 20, 2009)

They say he buys the cup because he passes out free weed during the cannabis cups, So if you are voting you smoked his weed a bunch and maybe not so many of the others since you had to buy theirs so when it comes to voting you have his name in your head. If that is all you smoked because you were to cheap to buy anything else then guess who gets your vote.

Also he has a habit of naming his strains whatever is popular at the time and takes credit for it, some discussion on whether you are really buying that strain or not, or just something he grew and put a popular name on. Like I think alaskan ice is some rare strain no one has, and all the sudden he names one of his strains alaskan ice and starts selling it. Most people think they are buying the original alaskan ice when they are probably just buying a plant he bred and named it that.

Then there is the whole white widow controversy.


----------



## Andre Linoge (May 20, 2009)

whiteberry said:


> i agree with subcool 100 percent


 
I sensed something of the green-eyed monster in what SubCool said.


----------



## Andre Linoge (May 20, 2009)

la9 said:


> Like I think alaskan ice is some rare strain no one has, and all the sudden he names one of his strains alaskan ice and starts selling it. Most people think they are buying the original alaskan ice when they are probably just buying a plant he bred and named it that.
> 
> Then there is the whole white widow controversy.


 
If you research different strains that share the same name you will very often find a considerable difference in their lineage. 

Most different breeders strains of the same name are genetically different. At best some have one of the original genetic parents to work with and then some use F2s in crosses like TGA Subcools SpaceJill that used a SpaceQueen F2 so things can vary and not always be exactly what people believe them to be.


----------



## la9 (May 20, 2009)

Andre Linoge said:


> If you research different strains that share the same name you will very often find a considerable difference in their lineage.
> 
> Most different breeders strains of the same name are genetically different. At best some have one of the original genetic parents to work with and then some use F2s in crosses like TGA Subcools SpaceJill that used a SpaceQueen F2 so things can vary and not always be exactly what people believe them to be.


That's all understandable, just that many rumors about arjan naming whatever he wants whatever he wants to get the sale. It may be a good plant just not anything close to what he says it is. I don't hear rumors like that about the other companies. I know it's hard to believe rumors but with all the repeats on it I'd think there may be some truth to it. If that is what he does, does that make him smart or does that make him dishonest ? If the plant is good weed does the name really matter ?


----------



## ZEN MASTER (May 20, 2009)

was reading your post and i have to say i really think that it is somewhat pathetic when people jump on someone's case that is handling their business, and providing reasonable price genetics(that i hear are pretty dam good), ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU HAVE NO STAKE IN ANYTHING THAT ARJAN HAS GOING ONROFFESIONALLY OR PERSONALLY.

you know what i'm not taking anybody's side, but i will say this:
i dont know arjan, never bought any of his seeds, but i do know that green house seeds is a powerhouse,IMO. look here, the man has a very successful business going, pretty much a household name(in growers circles). basically he is handling his business. are you? what do you have to show to make a person BELIEVE that you know what you are talking about. because i need more than an opinion, and some photos. i mean who are you,what type of strains are you breeding? do you have anything worth anything with your name on it that you can show all of these people you are trying sell your opinion to? because if you do, i swear to God that i'll order your shit and arjan's shit today to see which one of you guys really got it going on.because aside from that you only have two options:
#1 You can start you own company, get the word out that its a new kid on the block, and give Greenhouse some competition to put some fire under their asses, and force them to tughten their game up.
-OR-
#2 stop worrying about another MAN'S business, don't buy any of his seeds, and shut the fuck up!
(no disrespect)




PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## la9 (May 20, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> was reading your post and i have to say i really think that it is somewhat pathetic when people jump on someone's case that is handling their business, and providing reasonable price genetics(that i hear are pretty dam good), ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU HAVE NO STAKE IN ANYTHING THAT ARJAN HAS GOING ONROFFESIONALLY OR PERSONALLY.
> 
> you know what i'm not taking anybody's side, but i will say this:
> i dont know arjan, never bought any of his seeds, but i do know that green house seeds is a powerhouse,IMO. look here, the man has a very successful business going, pretty much a household name(in growers circles). basically he is handling his business. are you? what do you have to show to make a person BELIEVE that you know what you are talking about. because i need more than an opinion, and some photos. i mean who are you,what type of strains are you breeding? do you have anything worth anything with your name on it that you can show all of these people you are trying sell your opinion to? because if you do, i swear to God that i'll order your shit and arjan's shit today to see which one of you guys really got it going on.because aside from that you only have two options:
> ...


What gives ? Someone wanted to know why the guy gets ragged on and those are the reasons.


----------



## Andre Linoge (May 20, 2009)

la9 said:


> If the plant is good weed does the name really matter ?


 
For a moment think about how there are or at least have been roughly two dozen different varieties all called White Widow and then ask yourself if name matters when it comes to sales. 

If not why would so many different breeders make crosses and call them White Widow? 

They may be from the same general strains of plants as the original but they are genetically different so why not come up with their own name for what is all actuality is their own strain? 
&#12288;
It is called marketing and most breeders do it. Not all, but most.
&#12288;
Myself if I were one I would be more likely to think up a new name if I happened on a cross that was from the same strains as another quality strain but still genetically different. I would prefer to have my work have its own name. 

But if you research past Cup winners you will find that a number of different breeders have entered their own version of a previous winner or big name strain and won. 

Why? The idea is that the name gets your foot in the door and then you hope the buzz will get you the rest of the way, but originally you still rely on the name and then hope people will believe your product is superior to other breeders same named strain(s). 
&#12288;
If someone is convinced they want to grow NYC Diesel and you offer a really fantastic cross made from the same strains and you call if Bigfoot or something you will likely as not get their business but if you name it NYC Diesel you have a shot at their dollars and if your cross is impressive enough they will purchase more and they will tell their friends and they will spread the word like wildfire on sites like this and before long your pseudo-NYC Diesel is considered to be real NYC Diesel and sells like hotcakes. 

So again it is all marketing. First get your foot in the door, thats what really counts because without that the rest will not follow, and then let your work take over. That is the intelligent business decision to make.


----------



## la9 (May 20, 2009)

Andre Linoge said:


> For a moment think about how there are or at least have been roughly two dozen different varieties all called White Widow and then ask yourself if name matters when it comes to sales.
> 
> If not why would so many different breeders make crosses and call them White Widow?
> 
> ...


I'm with you, I'd rather have an original name and stand out on my own. In the end if you built up the name then everyone would start copying to get their sales up and you just end up like everyone else in the crowd. Leaving you scratching your head if it was worth all the extra effort.


----------



## to serve man (May 20, 2009)

I agree with subcool and others that think the cannabis cup is a joke, along with arjan. Cali weed would beat amsterdam weed hands down! Amsterdam's genetics are all old and stagnant and the gene pool is very slim. DNA genetics are keeping it somewhat fresh, they are about the only good breeders in the dam. It's all about money in the dam, and their genetics aren't great either. DNA has some good genetics, but besides that, its few and far between. Stick with subcool, elite, grindhouse, ect.


----------



## to serve man (May 20, 2009)

la9 said:


> Also he has a habit of naming his strains whatever is popular at the time and takes credit for it, some discussion on whether you are really buying that strain or not, or just something he grew and put a popular name on. Like I think alaskan ice is some rare strain no one has, and all the sudden he names one of his strains alaskan ice and starts selling it. Most people think they are buying the original alaskan ice when they are probably just buying a plant he bred and named it that.


Too true, bro! He has a "Bubba Kush" coming out soon, and it isn't even the original, and can't even compare to the original 96 cut! But he seems to try to be advertising it as just "Bubba Kush", kind of misleading. Also his Cheese and Trainwreck are all poor phenos of the original potent trich covered pheno. Terrible rip off. I wouldn't even call him a breeder, he is more of a salesman. A bobble head? Give me a break...


----------



## la9 (May 20, 2009)

"A bobble head?"

That's funny, made me laugh


----------



## Andre Linoge (May 20, 2009)

I do not agree that genetics are lacking in the various breeders lines but what I do believe has happened is a lot of pressure has been brought on breeders to continually come out with &#8216;exciting&#8217; new strains. So often I hear or read where someone is asking what the best NEW strain is. They believe if it is not new it is not top of the line when that is just not the case. But because so many people think newer is better breeders are under pressure to release new strains more often than in the past and no one no matter what genetics they have in their &#8216;bank&#8217; can continually turn out gems. It just cannot be done. 
&#12288;
You also need to consider what breeders have to work with. If they want to work with landrace strains to begin with for a new creation they are somewhat limited in numbers, all of them. How many crosses can you make using landrace strains? Sooner or later every cross that can be made will be made. After that they have to rely on crossing other creations with different landrace strains or with other crosses. At that point what genetics are they really working with? The same genetics that have been mixed before and eventually they have to reach a point of diminishing returns. 
&#12288;
It seems that some breeders have at least to some degree gone in for what I consider to be gimmicks. In some cases flavor and color and odor have become goals now more than potency and yield. That is just about all that some have left to strive for. It is not because they lack genetics but instead because there is only so much that can be done with them, or at least all that is presently known that can be done with them. 
&#12288;
Average levels of quality are so high that creating true standouts is very difficult. That makes the best seem not all that much better than what is average but it is not because the best is not good but instead because what is considered to be average is in fact very good. 
&#12288;
Something else that I believe held back some breeders was the indica craze. The days of the true sativa died out and the couch-lock stone became the norm. Many smokers have never experienced what getting high actually is and to them getting stoned is what toking is all about and what it has always been all about. 

When indoor growing became more popular shorter heavier producing plants with a shorter flowering periods became the rage and most smokers were already conditioned to say give me an indica stone so more breeding effort went into creating shorter heavier producing plants and that meant more indica. 

To people who never experienced many strains from the past they believe a heavy body stone means potency so they believed what they got from many newer crosses was ultra potent. But unless more sativa is bred into some strains the potency will not improve but breeding in more sativa will give people something they do not want as much when it comes to plant size/height and flowering time. So how will breeders improve their lines when what it will take to improve them will create things that many people do not want regardless of its potency? 
&#12288;
Look at how many people ask for strain advice on sites like this and say they want a heavy producing short flowering time strain. Look at how many people will say how they do not and may never grow certain strains or say that people who do grow certain strains are crazy because of the long flowering time and the lower yield. How will a breeder sell them on something that they are dead set against because of those things? Winning some award or awards alone will not be enough to convince many people to give them a try. 
&#12288;
The result is that things have become somewhat stagnant when it comes to true standout strains and what has changed the most is the upping the level of quality in what is considered to be average quality strains. It is partially because so many strains that were never destined for stardom have been released, due to the &#8216;I want the new hot strain&#8217; mentality of many growers but also because while real standouts were still being created with some frequency past top strains then were relegated as average strains. 

They were top of the world one day and middle of the road the next. They did not change, they did not decrease in quality but were instead surpassed in quality by other strains thus raising the bar for average level strains more than raising the bar for top quality strains. But the continuation of true top strains has not progressed as it did in the past and the difference between average and the best is not as much as it once was making the best appear to be less impressive rather than making average quality strains look more impressive as it should be seen. 
&#12288;
You can only slice a pie into so many pieces and if after you have reached that point you continue to try to cut each slice thinner all you get is a mess that no one enjoys all that much and that is possibly the point we are quickly reaching or may have already reached. 
&#12288;
Of course no breeder will ever admit to that because their livelihood relies on their continuing to create what they can sell as being new hot lick strains and their &#8216;importance&#8217; and their egos rely on it too so the last thing they would ever say is that things may be reaching the end of the road. 

Instead they will say the number of crosses that can still be made is limitless and quality will continue to improve. But since all genetics do go back to landrace strains eventually every combination of landrace strains that will be a real improvement will be made along with every combination of crossing crosses that will be a real improvement will be made. 

What comes next?


----------



## Andre Linoge (May 20, 2009)

to serve man said:


> Too true, bro! He has a "Bubba Kush" coming out soon, and it isn't even the original, and can't even compare to the original 96 cut!


 
As it has been pointed out most breeders versions of different strains of the same name are not the same as the original so Arjan should not have his feet held to the fire over making his own version of something any more than any other breeder who does the very same thing. 
&#12288;
I did have to wonder how you came to the conclusion that Arjans yet to be released Bubba Kush; "cant compare to the original 96 cut?" 

I am not saying that you are wrong but since it has not yet been released what do you have to go by? 

Has there been tests made of it and the results published or are you only assuming? 

I do doubt that it will be the equal of the original 96 cut but since it is not yet marketed I think it might be a bit early to damn it.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (May 21, 2009)

I like the part about how they're more interested in taste and looks... right now, the purple kush is all the rage, and frankly, it's not that potent...but they want that over better strains...sure it tastes great....but so does ice cream! the main purpose of weed is to light you up, taste is nice, but people lose the point of the matter worrying about bag appeal...the best weed I've ever smoked had the worst bag appeal- dark green musty thai weed...bag appeal..(2)...smell...(3)...buzz..(11).tripping paraniod cringe!


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (May 21, 2009)

like with the s.c.shark, I at least make a distinction when making knockoffs...around here, the big thing is exclusivity...which is why I do crosses. with this many people growing, you have to stand out...or follow the herd.


----------



## Andre Linoge (May 21, 2009)

s.c.mtn.hillbilly said:


> I like the part about how they're more interested in taste and looks... right now, the purple kush is all the rage, and frankly, it's not that potent...but they want that over better strains...sure it tastes great....but so does ice cream! the main purpose of weed is to light you up, taste is nice, but people lose the point of the matter worrying about bag appeal...the best weed I've ever smoked had the worst bag appeal- dark green musty thai weed...bag appeal..(2)...smell...(3)...buzz..(11).tripping paraniod cringe!


 

What was likely the best pot I ever smoked was a sort of drab olive green with a little light brown mixed in, the odor was not really appealing, it tasted like dirt and it was not at all resinous. But just a couple hits had true hardcore tokers, well-trained highly experienced party commandos, saying no mas, no mas. 
&#12288;
But something like that could not be marketed today with any success. It wasn&#8217;t a really keen pretty color and it didn&#8217;t smell like some sort of fruit and it didn&#8217;t taste like candy and it wasn&#8217;t dripping with so much thick sticky resin that you could use it for glue to wallpaper the entire White House and it didn&#8217;t give you a yield that you needed a dump truck to haul it away with. 
&#12288;
All it did was put you farther out in space than we all are from galactic central point so why would anyone want that when they can instead have keen pretty colors and fruit and candy odor and taste and something really gooey and something that gives you tons of a far less potent yield?
&#12288;
After all aren&#8217;t those things far more important to many these days? If you do not believe so check out three or four or so sites like this and see what people say they love and what they say they want the most or what they are looking for and see what they say really impresses or impressed them the most.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 21, 2009)

purple tastes like dirt and flowers. gross.


----------



## tokezalot420 (May 21, 2009)

all purpled don't taste the same im sure there are some good ones out there that have been crossed with something tasty


----------



## to serve man (May 21, 2009)

Andre Linoge said:


> I did have to wonder how you came to the conclusion that Arjans yet to be released Bubba Kush; "cant compare to the original 96 cut?"
> 
> I am not saying that you are wrong but since it has not yet been released what do you have to go by?
> 
> ...


Because I've smoked it and seen it grown. A buddy of mine had some BETA seeds of it that he got from the Dam last year. He grew out all five seeds and only 2 of them were frosty. He grew them all out and they were all very mild, to say the least. It's obvious that they choose shitty phenos to cross with, and I have a feeling that greenhouse does that all the time. I highly doubt that Arjan even breeds anything. The guy is a joke. He is the self-proclaimed "King Of Cannabis", and he breeds shit. Like subcool said, its easy to win Cannabis Cup's when you are shoving your weed in kids faces, when those kids are probably used to schwag at home. Go to the HT Cannabis Cup one time, and you'll see the cock-sucking that goes on.


----------



## Elite Genetics (May 21, 2009)

why, i will tell you why! because they sell FAKE cheese, FAKE trainwreck, FAKE chemdog,fake og kush & stole flying dutchmans thai tantic,made f2's & renamed it to suit them..on top of the GAY ass utube videos where arjan waves the bunk arjan haze around like its soo killer...& SELF proclaimed himself the king of cannabis, LMMFAO

i wouldnt grow shit from them is to weak for me


ILLEGAL NATURE 420 said:


> I mean the Greenhouse Company has won 31 cups and offer some of the best prices on the net. They even have grow videos of a alot of their strains on Youtube. Yet you still see alot of ppl talking down on em. And whats up with rollitup's obsession with Nirvana? They are an inferior quality company but they get promoted like gods on this site!


----------



## Elite Genetics (May 21, 2009)

kings kush & kaya kush are stolen strains FROM ME! i sent their partner apothicary seeds several diff 5-10 count seed packs & they stole my shit & renamed it



ILLEGAL NATURE 420 said:


> They don't ship directly, but im growing their King's Kush now. And Nirvana is shit IMO.


----------



## Elite Genetics (May 21, 2009)

exactly homie you wont see anything coming from the DAM or greenhouse seeds looking like this,with this extreme potency


s.c.mtn.hillbilly said:


> "I am the king of all cannabis!".....yeah! right! it's called EGO...just ask franco on a bad day!.....high times sold out before it moved to N.Y.city...and they do play faves-think I'm wrong?....why do the west coast strains blow the cup winners away? amsterdam is yesteryear, and falling behind fast! and when h.t. declares pineapple punch plant of the year?!!! c'mon...it's o.k. weed at best! makes me wanna' buy some fake weed, because some cute naked dutch prostitute posed with it! if you're running adds like that, YOU HAVE SOLD OUT! you're selling bunk to the public, because they paid for the advertising?!!! 2 words to H.T: BUH- BYE!!!!


----------



## Elite Genetics (May 21, 2009)

thats cuz 1/2 his shit is FAKES..he posted pix of his bubba kush & they were all sativa n shit,lmao..


to serve man said:


> Too true, bro! He has a "Bubba Kush" coming out soon, and it isn't even the original, and can't even compare to the original 96 cut! But he seems to try to be advertising it as just "Bubba Kush", kind of misleading. Also his Cheese and Trainwreck are all poor phenos of the original potent trich covered pheno. Terrible rip off. I wouldn't even call him a breeder, he is more of a salesman. A bobble head? Give me a break...


----------



## dannyking (May 21, 2009)

May I just say that Arjan is a thief and Greenhouse seeds are total bunk. Worst seeds I've ever grown out. 3 hermies and 2 males from 20 ''supposed'' 100 percent female seeds. That percentage is coming straight off the greenhouse website. Absolute shit and little or no customer support. Never again will I deal with Greenhouse. There are 100's of much better strains to be got for a fraction of the cost of these. Any one of the Nirvana line will outgrow Greenhouse. For m though, its back to ol reliable Sensi Seeds.


----------



## trapper (May 21, 2009)

i would never say greenhouse is all bunk,i have some greenhouse genetics that i would put up against any 8 week finisher out their,it has as much crystal as any picture put on this board,it even has the old biker story about its history some i know to be true,some i say bullshit,but doesnt matter it is a-1.greenhouse are like all breeders today looking for that special cutting.all the pioneering work has already been done by war vets and hippies.now everyone is mix matching all the some genetics.that is why i maintain you can get a good mom from a pack of 12 seeds for 35 dollars.their really is no need to spend big money on seeds.i want to get bc roadkill for 35 dollars it produced some great smoke.no one really knows the genetic background of what they have,its not like they kept records like a racehorse or dog kennel.soon you will see the market saturated with seeds,all claiming something.but everyone has access to the same genetics.people say the new breeders are surpassing the old,well the new breeders all got their genetics from the old seed lots.when i read about some new strain and it will be ready within the year,you know its bs.to select and breed seed lots,and stabalise takes years in my books.by the time you see the impact on a male with one female does not mean that male is a stud with others,some are some are not.what ive noticed is all the nanners popping up in todays genetics are the amount turning hermie 3 weeks in.but seed sales are a competive business,their is a lot of money to be made,so everyone is slamming everyone.i like my plants and the most i spent on seeds was 70 dollars,the average is 50 for 12.so i would not buy greenhouse today at their prices,and i dont think they care to improve,they are just mixing and matching and changeing the name to whats in style.


----------



## to serve man (May 21, 2009)

Elite Genetics said:


> thats cuz 1/2 his shit is FAKES..he posted pix of his bubba kush & they were all sativa n shit,lmao..


Couldn't agree more! I saw those same pics and thought the same thing bro!


----------



## raiderman (May 21, 2009)

to serve man said:


> Couldn't agree more! I saw those same pics and thought the same thing bro!


 id thier white rhino 2 yrs ago femenized,, worse case of bananas i ever seen,lol.weed was so non resined, i thought it was me but since Elite mentioned dry ass buds,,it was them.Lameass shit.novice growers are the only ones fooled though. once they grow any strain outside thier shit ,they'll never return..yea all the canabas mags parade his crap and kiss his ass.kiss-ass


----------



## ZEN MASTER (May 27, 2009)

Ok, ok, ok, now i'm hearing more bad crap about this guy than praising. So here's my query, alright. I am sure that things travel pretty fast in the cannabis world. Now, not taking any sides, i was wondering if this guy is the biggest lying, theiving, coniving, arrogant, duche bag in the world, then why is he so accepted. I mean you say he buys cannabis cups. Well shit man, honestly if it was only one motherfucker at the entire venue to give me some free dank, and it was good, hell yea he'd get my vote, with a thank you written on the ballot. But anyway i got off subject. Like i was saying if he's this big piece of crap, or all of his gear is crap. Then why does he have a booth at the cannabis cup every year? Why is he still in business? Why has the industry labeled him "one of" the best. Obviuosly he must be doing something right, right? Me personally i don't know, i just got my first ever order of seeds in, so i'm not in a position to judge people, let alone an established breeder, beacuse like it or not he is established. But could someone please explain that to me,why he is still in so many ways held on a pedestal, i really would like to get a little clarity on this situation. Thanks.


Peace!!!!!
-zen-


----------



## trapper (May 27, 2009)

raiderman said:


> id thier white rhino 2 yrs ago femenized,, worse case of bananas i ever seen,lol.weed was so non resined, i thought it was me but since Elite mentioned dry ass buds,,it was them.Lameass shit.novice growers are the only ones fooled though. once they grow any strain outside thier shit ,they'll never return..yea all the canabas mags parade his crap and kiss his ass.kiss-ass


greenhouse rhino is not complete shit,maybe elite had some rino shit from him but i would put my 96 white rhino against any thing elite has.every one has keepers and everyone has shit.but i can tell you that the rhino i have has it all.and it has people asking everytime for more.do i like greenhouse tactics,no.do i buy from greenhouse,no.do i like his 96 rino you bet.He has done some breeding back in the day or else hired guys to do it for him.And remember just because elite says their dry ass buds means shit to me because im growing it and it is great,now if elite wants to say that is because i never smoked good weed before,thats his progative,hes a seed salesmen his job is to make his stuff better then any one elses.but i dont listen to people who sell seeds give me a discription of some one elses,ive been to many places to be that stupid.


----------



## CaGeD (May 27, 2009)

ILLEGAL NATURE 420 said:


> I mean the Greenhouse Company has won 31 cups and offer some of the best prices on the net. They even have grow videos of a alot of their strains on Youtube. Yet you still see alot of ppl talking down on em. And whats up with rollitup's obsession with Nirvana? They are an inferior quality company but they get promoted like gods on this site!


Nirvana is A-OK with me.


----------



## raiderman (May 27, 2009)

CaGeD said:


> Nirvana is A-OK with me.


 he could never touch this,lol.


----------



## to serve man (May 27, 2009)

raiderman said:


> he could never touch this,lol.


Very nice kid! Love the third picture. Shit looks dank as fuck! Whats the strain?


----------



## Relaxed (May 28, 2009)

Pulling up a chair....This is just starting to get good. Honey bring me another beer please this ride may take a while....


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 28, 2009)

haters gotta hate


----------



## danrasta (May 28, 2009)

raiderman said:


> he could never touch this,lol.


Dam right he cant touch them and i bet you let no else either they are so sweet looking buds! +rep


----------



## Relaxed (May 28, 2009)

name that song - YOu can't touch this....nr nr nr rn...m..m...m...m. 

You give away a free t shirt I am on your side but free pot...sign me up...Can't touch this..../..../ ..../.../


----------



## Relaxed (May 28, 2009)

hamma time....back to our regularly scheduled program...


----------



## CaGeD (May 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_8QGNfL7pM"cant puff this"


----------



## steve1978 (May 28, 2009)

o.k then. i've never grown greenhouse seeds so i don't nkow how good/bad their strains are. (i go dutch passion) but can i say i know arjan seems a bit of a cock but am i the only one who thinks their website is the future? it's great you can click on a strain and you get to see how it grows! now i know the marketing thing seems a bit o.t.t but has anyone also seen strain hunters on you tube? fair play to anyone who goes to malawi to find a strain that gets kudos from me! how many of you "haters" have done that? what someone should do is grow a white widow seed from all these companys at the same time, in the same conditions and show us the results. then we can talk with knowledge about how good/bad these breeders are.


----------



## Relaxed (May 28, 2009)

I watched the strain hunters video. All of it. Buddy, that was marketing set up if I ever saw it. Please, watch it again and tell me all of it was set up. They aren't going to go in hostile country and waste time to chase a plant. All they have to do is have reps. send them seeds from the plants maybe with some pictures and/or smoke/clones. Like a set up vacation trip with a few setbacks. It's been a couple months since watching it but If I remember they spent a freakin segment on a rental car mix up? Poor thing.... The kind of money they have now I wouldn't be surprised if something like that with those high rollers renting a heli to make it happen in less then an hour. It's also a write-off exps.


----------



## smallsci (May 29, 2009)

haters

ghs 
thay got that crack


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 29, 2009)

I'm quite sure all the greenhouse haters here have either 
a)never grown greenhouse genetics
b)have had a single poor experience that was most likely their own fault and in no way the fault of the greenhouse seed co.

I've gotta say, its really disappointing to see so much blind hate.

I've grown several gh strains and like _any_ breeder (that means you too elite, subcool) there are some winners and some losers. 

Their hazes are known for having alot of wacky growth, and i'd say thats a fair assessment. My Arjan's Ultra Haze #1 is a loooong flowerer (16+ weeks) and sure isn't pretty. However it is the *best* high this toker has ever experienced.





Wonderful things come in funny looking packages.

The Church is a fantastic plant with a strong unique flavour and an uplifting hybrid high.






I've also grown their Cheese, and though i have never smoked the original and can't compare its characteristics, it is a wonderful strain regardless. 






My point is, the greenhouse has ALOT of great plants, and whether or not Arjan is a douche (i'd think he probably is) they sell great plants at a reasonable price. 

Who cares if their genetics are stolen??? I feel for the original breeders, but alas that is the way she fuckin goes. 

You people can belive whatever the fuck you want to, but I speak from experience when I say that the only problem with the greenhouse is their PR.


Having said all that, I'm thinking my next seed order is gonna be from TGA or possibly serious, just out of protest of the fact that greenhouse is no longer selling regular seeds, opting to sell only the feminized versions. So that in mind, if you have any choice males from GH, hold on to them, they will soon go the way of the dinosaur.


----------



## trapper (May 29, 2009)

SpruceZeus 
Stoner
*Mr. Ganja*




I'm quite sure all the greenhouse haters here have either 
a)never grown greenhouse genetics
b)have had a single poor experience that was most likely their own fault and in no way the fault of the greenhouse seed co.

I've gotta say, its really disappointing to see so much blind hate.

I've grown several gh strains and like _any_ breeder (that means you too elite, subcool) there are some winners .........like zues i find this very true all though i find the church much like some of his older strains with a differant name,i cant speak about elite genetics because i never grew them,mainly because i deal with 2 seed companes,also i trade clones with other people,after a while things just become sativa,hybrid or indica,after all the crossing.i have grown subcools jacks cleaner and messed it up the first time,second time i got it right and took it 75 days,im not sure what the right time is,not enough information on it,cant find 1 person who grew it outside,but it is a great plant 1 of 4 im keeping along with GH rino,that is if what i have is jacks cleaner,a guy showed me a pic from hightimes boston versus newyork or something and it had a pic of JC mine have a more pointed cone top then the round bud in that pic and darker green.but who knows.all i can say it is a real great high,no paranoia great lemon taste and is not draining.so every breeder has winners every one has losers.i even bred something i call muskeven,it is berry berry sweet,and great med weed.i would of liked to even try other tga genetics but i was tapped out from a poisonis grow tent,i had a friend give me some cuttings that i had before,i had seeds i made,and i bought 40 seeds for 120 from kindseeds.com.but i was lucky to get my rino cutting back and JC.i never heard of any one growing elite genetics amongst my fellow trappers,but maybe 1 day i will meet someone who has and then i can see what its like,but i have met a lot of happy GH and Sensi seed growers.im a VISC and Jordan of the island man(but a lot of their stuff is so much a like).and any good cutting someone wants to trade.if i had the money i would try them all(all the seed companies),believe me.because so many breeders have great stuff,as long as you understand every one has winners and everyone has losers.


----------



## jon2 (May 29, 2009)

When shantibaba owned GHS he did a lot of breeding obv.. winning the cups for GHS. When he left to start Mr.Nice he left a lot of genetics behind. I'm guessing Arjan stressed them and just made fems (notice how all the strains are in fem form). The only reason Arjan won more cups is because he bought them. So basically Arjan is trying to make a living off of Shanitbaba's old work. 

If you want the REAL GHS genetics, go to Mr.Nice.


----------



## Tagh (May 29, 2009)

I can't say anything about any seed breeder as I have not grown yet. 
Personally I believe, if this guys weed was shit...He would not be where he is. 
He started somewhere, it's not like he's been buying the cup since 88.
My grow will be in a couple months, and I plan on going with Serious Seeds. Maybe it's just me but they seem to know what the fuck they are doing.
They have been around for a while. Only 5 strains available. All 1st place winners I believe. I actually plan on growing all their strains.

Even after reading everything I have, I wouldn't say GHS is no good. Maybe in a year or so I'll try out their seeds.
Unless you have grown/smoked all these different strain from all these different breeders, You don't know shit.
Somehow I highly doubt anyone has grown say 5 strains from 10 plus breeders, twice (bad seed batches)


----------



## Cyproz (May 29, 2009)

*"Why do so many ppl dog Arjan"

why do people dog Walmart even though they give us great prices?

*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 29, 2009)

I am just gonna steal everyones strains and just rename them and do some mass marketing.....doesn't take a breeder to do that

be on the lookout for greenhorn seeds....they should be in your area soon.....first strain will be named "ice dream"


----------



## deviouslikeyou (May 30, 2009)

greenhouse always did right by me. widow, hazes, church, alaskan ice..

so dog the man all ya want. some ppl know better. and who gives a crap about using diff genetics and calling it something else. tell me which seed company which hasnt? it is about making $$ and if it doesnt make money, it doesnt make cents,<< 

i think alot of the talk comes from word of mouth rather than first hand experience dealing with greenhouse. that or ppl . just mess up their own grows out of silliness and stupidity then blame the breeder. " oh it has to be bad genetics!" all companies have flukes that happen. thats hte risk you take when ya dont make the beans yourself. do a few seed runs and dont buy anymore from the seed banks. thats your best bet.


alaskan ice hybrid that everyone dogged out when it arrived on the scene.....
seemed to grow just fine to me. the smoke is tasty by the way...






haze and widow hybrid<


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 30, 2009)

I hear you bro.....but all the same, if you take some genetics and rename it something else, I'm sure the quality is gonna stay the same and won't change with the name. good seeds bring good plants no matter if it was taken and renamed....I got a few strains from good breeders myself and if I decided to just switch the name and market it myself, it is still the same product I stolen .....good shit


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 30, 2009)

So should we have copyrights on plants now?

"yknow, i'd love for you guys to sell some beefsteak tomatoe seeds, but they belong to me, so you may not!!!

Where then do you draw the line?

I'm going to make a claim that all landrace indicas belong to me, noone else may breed them. Have fun with your sativas.

Almost every breeder has a selection of plants that have been bred by someone else. Take white widow for example, find me one reliable breeder (who isn't just a pollen chucker) who doesnt have WW as one of their parents in multiple plants.

Ingemar, the original breeder of WW had this to say when asked whether the GH has the same WW.
: Yes it´s the same one. I gave Arjan the genetics and the name years ago he is the only one that has permission to use the name and genetics
So there you go, everyone else is a theiving businessman, at least arjan had the respect to purchase the plant rather than just jacking it.


----------



## Cyproz (May 30, 2009)

i dont care about them "stealing" or w/e, i care that i go to any number of seed sites and they will have the same copied and pasted info and the same single picture of the strain.


----------



## deviouslikeyou (May 31, 2009)

they tried to copyright music, but now you see how well that stops pirateers right??

or do we say we dont copy music, we simply back up our discs??

i'm simply backing up my greenhouse seeds as we speak.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

just so people know.....my opinions are just one of many, doesn't mean I'm right or doesn't mean I'm wrong....its just what it is,...my opinion  alohas


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 31, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> I find that most people who talk shit about Green House Seeds blame anything and everything except themselves.
> 
> Some of these kids on here obviously have no clue how to grow and will blame the easiest thing they can: The Breeder. I have nothing but good things to say about GHS, they have quality strains and don't dick you on the prices.
> 
> ...


Why is it that Rezdog (creator of chemdog and most of the other BOMB strains) completely shits on him and has no respect for him at all over @ ICMAG? Same with plenty of other reputable and respectful breeders say the same thing, calling him a "fake" breeder and ripping people's strains.

But then again, this is THEIR opinion, not mine since I haven't finished growing or smoked GHS buds EVER.


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 31, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Why is it that Rezdog (creator of chemdog and most of the other BOMB strains) completely shits on him and has no respect for him at all over @ ICMAG? Same with plenty of other reputable and respectful breeders say the same thing, calling him a "fake" breeder and ripping people's strains.


Easy,

Why does Steve Jobs rag on Bill Gates?

It's a business, Arjan runs the most successful company, therefore, he is the target of all the little guys.
Whether or not you agree with his practices or his PR, you can't deny that greenhouse offers a ton of great strains at a decent price. They're not the end all be all of breeders, but they will continue getting at least some of my business.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 31, 2009)

greenhouse looks fancy and all but do your research and it probably wont be your first choice given the options which are many.


----------



## Elite Genetics (May 31, 2009)

rez didnt create chemdawg but your point is dead on..these well respected breeders are not just hating, if we were all just hating then we would hate on EVERY breeder ..GHS simply sells fakes, fake trainwreck, fake cheese, fake og kush, fake chemdawg, fake sour diesel..these people in the UK do not have the real clones..these are the facts..Rez is right about GHS & i can garantee you that anything from GHS wouldnt even get me high..most normal strains dont anymore, i smoke a whole jay of some 5-7 potency weed & if im lucky i feel a tiny buzz for 5 min., i wish people could understand what they are missing out on by not trying cali kush/diesel/chem & many other strains..they are far superior to anything in europe..it has been legal for along time in cali & there hundreds of clubs all over with people that can legally trade clones/legally breed seeds in mass qty etc.


w1ckedchowda said:


> Why is it that Rezdog (creator of chemdog and most of the other BOMB strains) completely shits on him and has no respect for him at all over @ ICMAG? Same with plenty of other reputable and respectful breeders say the same thing, calling him a "fake" breeder and ripping people's strains.
> 
> But then again, this is THEIR opinion, not mine since I haven't finished growing or smoked GHS buds EVER.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

thx for the recommendations elite!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

I'll be sure to check out your website too..


----------



## 1kooguy (May 31, 2009)

Stop hateing on the GreenHouse.If it was'nt for the Dutch breeders,Canadian,USA,etc......CA would'nt have kick ass strains....


----------



## trapper (May 31, 2009)

Elite Genetics said:


> rez didnt create chemdawg but your point is dead on..these well respected breeders are not just hating, if we were all just hating then we would hate on EVERY breeder ..GHS simply sells fakes, fake trainwreck, fake cheese, fake og kush, fake chemdawg, fake sour diesel..these people in the UK do not have the real clones..these are the facts..Rez is right about GHS & i can garantee you that anything from GHS wouldnt even get me high..most normal strains dont anymore, i smoke a whole jay of some 5-7 potency weed & if im lucky i feel a tiny buzz for 5 min., i wish people could understand what they are missing out on by not trying cali kush/diesel/chem & many other strains..they are far superior to anything in europe..it has been legal for along time in cali & there hundreds of clubs all over with people that can legally trade clones/legally breed seeds in mass qty etc.


fake this fake that,what differaince does it make,half the stories behind the so called super strains are self made for profit,i for one dont believe the chemdog story i think that is fake,and who actually has the real chem dog,hell i hear some kid tell me he smoked some chemdog was messed up the next day,when he was actualy smokeing some muti strain hybrid that some dealer put the name 2,these are all cuttings with no gaurentee that the progeny will be anything.i have got two cuttings of greenhouse that are on over 12 years of cuttings.and to be honest half of these hot new names dont mean shit because no one can proove they are what they are,show me were the dna was kept in some public records.so i buy your seeds i get the real east coast sour diesal is that right,what ever that is.and every chemdog seed planted becomes some super strain,says who some breeder selling seeds.their are a thousands of super hybrids out their that have no name.and if you cant get high by any ghs strains i suggest maybe you dont know how to grow.so is it your opinion only chem dog can get you high,or diesal,or are you saying that your hybrids with the funky names are all that.i dont know you and i dont know how many plants you cull.but i can tell you i wouldnt trade any of my 2 GHS mothers for anything you have, they are that good.So does that mean in my 35 years of smokeing and =travelling the world i just never smoked good weed.but you are a seed salesmen who comes on these forums hawking your wears.it is in you poket books best interest to say you got all the latest 9 potencty weed.but that dont make it fact it makes it salesmenship.and like i have said it seems you have made this forum your personal sales site.and most people dont get good weed because of cash croppers not potency of the strain they bye.but if it makes you feel any better i dont like arjans sales teqniques any better then yours.so thats fair.


----------



## Raef (May 31, 2009)

trapper said:


> fake this fake that,what differaince does it make,half the stories behind the so called super strains are self made for profit,i for one dont believe the chemdog story i think that is fake,and who actually has the real chem dog,hell i hear some kid tell me he smoked some chemdog was messed up the next day,when he was actualy smokeing some muti strain hybrid that some dealer put the name 2,these are all cuttings with no gaurentee that the progeny will be anything.i have got two cuttings of greenhouse that are on over 12 years of cuttings.and to be honest half of these hot new names dont mean shit because no one can proove they are what they are,show me were the dna was kept in some public records.so i buy your seeds i get the real east coast sour diesal is that right,what ever that is.and every chemdog seed planted becomes some super strain,says who some breeder selling seeds.their are a thousands of super hybrids out their that have no name.and if you cant get high by any ghs strains i suggest maybe you dont know how to grow.so is it your opinion only chem dog can get you high,or diesal,or are you saying that your hybrids with the funky names are all that.i dont know you and i dont know how many plants you cull.but i can tell you i wouldnt trade any of my 2 GHS mothers for anything you have, they are that good.So does that mean in my 35 years of smokeing and =travelling the world i just never smoked good weed.but you are a seed salesmen who comes on these forums hawking your wears.it is in you poket books best interest to say you got all the latest 9 potencty weed.but that dont make it fact it makes it salesmenship.and like i have said it seems you have made this forum your personal sales site.and most people dont get good weed because of cash croppers not potency of the strain they bye.but if it makes you feel any better i dont like arjans sales teqniques any better then yours.so thats fair.


 
so, in your opinion what do you think of the dutch passion strains for sale at attitude, most preferrably white widow


----------



## Raef (May 31, 2009)

Elite Genetics said:


> rez didnt create chemdawg but your point is dead on..these well respected breeders are not just hating, if we were all just hating then we would hate on EVERY breeder ..GHS simply sells fakes, fake trainwreck, fake cheese, fake og kush, fake chemdawg, fake sour diesel..these people in the UK do not have the real clones..these are the facts..Rez is right about GHS & i can garantee you that anything from GHS wouldnt even get me high..most normal strains dont anymore, i smoke a whole jay of some 5-7 potency weed & if im lucky i feel a tiny buzz for 5 min., i wish people could understand what they are missing out on by not trying cali kush/diesel/chem & many other strains..they are far superior to anything in europe..it has been legal for along time in cali & there hundreds of clubs all over with people that can legally trade clones/legally breed seeds in mass qty etc.


so maybe a road trip to the west coast might be enlightening, and more beneficial than buying seeds online?????????


----------



## Tagh (May 31, 2009)

I have to say it. I don't like "flaming" people or w/e you'd like to call it.But...
I think Elite Genetics is a idiot. He constantly dogging on everyone else. See his joke site? 
Europeans got some bomb ass dope. I think you got Cali stuck up your ass or something.


----------



## Cyproz (May 31, 2009)

trapper said:


> fake this fake that,what differaince does it make,half the stories behind the so called super strains are self made for profit,i for one dont believe the chemdog story i think that is fake,and who actually has the real chem dog,hell i hear some kid tell me he smoked some chemdog was messed up the next day,when he was actualy smokeing some muti strain hybrid that some dealer put the name 2,these are all cuttings with no gaurentee that the progeny will be anything.i have got two cuttings of greenhouse that are on over 12 years of cuttings.and to be honest half of these hot new names dont mean shit because no one can proove they are what they are,show me were the dna was kept in some public records.so i buy your seeds i get the real east coast sour diesal is that right,what ever that is.and every chemdog seed planted becomes some super strain,says who some breeder selling seeds.their are a thousands of super hybrids out their that have no name.and if you cant get high by any ghs strains i suggest maybe you dont know how to grow.so is it your opinion only chem dog can get you high,or diesal,or are you saying that your hybrids with the funky names are all that.i dont know you and i dont know how many plants you cull.but i can tell you i wouldnt trade any of my 2 GHS mothers for anything you have, they are that good.So does that mean in my 35 years of smokeing and =travelling the world i just never smoked good weed.but you are a seed salesmen who comes on these forums hawking your wears.it is in you poket books best interest to say you got all the latest 9 potencty weed.but that dont make it fact it makes it salesmenship.and like i have said it seems you have made this forum your personal sales site.and most people dont get good weed because of cash croppers not potency of the strain they bye.but if it makes you feel any better i dont like arjans sales teqniques any better then yours.so thats fair.



id much rather believe elite, and even if his strains arent the real deal, they are some bomb ass weed, and for every strain he has way more info and alot more pictures of them. GHS i find one shit picture for each strain that is like 15 feet away. if they are so great why cant they get a good camera and take some real shots, does it take that much effort to push the camera button twice or three times. If they dont wanna do that effort for the consumers then i dont wanna give them buisness. Plus their strains dont look nearly as good as Chimera, Dj short, TGA( sub cool), reeferman. Have you ever watched Jorge Cervantes dvd? check out the seed section, he doesnt mention GHS at all.


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 31, 2009)

Elite Genetics said:


> rez didnt create chemdawg but your point is dead on..these well respected breeders are not just hating, if we were all just hating then we would hate on EVERY breeder ..GHS simply sells fakes, fake trainwreck, fake cheese, fake og kush, fake chemdawg, fake sour diesel..these people in the UK do not have the real clones..these are the facts..Rez is right about GHS & i can garantee you that anything from GHS wouldnt even get me high..most normal strains dont anymore, i smoke a whole jay of some 5-7 potency weed & if im lucky i feel a tiny buzz for 5 min., i wish people could understand what they are missing out on by not trying cali kush/diesel/chem & many other strains..they are far superior to anything in europe..it has been legal for along time in cali & there hundreds of clubs all over with people that can legally trade clones/legally breed seeds in mass qty etc.


Your arrogance is astounding. The world is a hell of a lot bigger than california, you should probably consider that in the future.
Nothing from GHS will get you high? Gimme a break buddy!!! You're not exactly helping your credibility making statements like that.
I understand, they are the big guys in an industry you're trying to get a foothold in, but how about instead of running a smear campaign you let your product speak for itself.

I had a looksee at your website and on top of being offensive to the eyes, I found your product list to be kind of funny.
*TRIPLOID FIRE OG KUSH X THE WHITE X FIRE OG KUSH DOM=$85 FOR 4 SEEDS
*.....Seriously? There are just so many things wrong with the way you are doing business. I'll pay 85 dollars for 4 seeds when hell freezes over. Especially when there are so many other seedbank options that are established, cheaper and safer (not being based in the USA)

I was actually considering trying out your genetics, but I'd rather spend my money on the "fake" greenhouse genetics than put a goddamned red cent into your mud slinging hands.

Enjoy being a total dick who runs his business like a republican politician, nothing but lies and boasting.

I hope I never grow weed that turns me into a narcisist when i smoke it.


----------



## Cyproz (May 31, 2009)

Tagh said:


> I have to say it. I don't like "flaming" people or w/e you'd like to call it.But...
> I think Elite Genetics is a idiot. He constantly dogging on everyone else. See his joke site?
> Europeans got some bomb ass dope. I think you got Cali stuck up your ass or something.


hey maybe he doesn't have a great site because the website isnt wat matters??? does it tell you about strains and prices? does it have a form to order? do people order successfully from his website?? i think it does all the things it needs too. Maybe elite isnt a web designer?? maybe his profession is he breeds weed strains? 
ever see this site bcseeds. LOL i made a better site when i was 8 years old. WHeres your website? can you even make one?


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 31, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> Have you ever watched Jorge Cervantes dvd? check out the seed section, he doesnt mention GHS at all.


Have you ever considered that he is a businessman? and that he mentions seed companys that he has an association with?

I can't believe how naive everyone seems to be Just because this is a black and brown market industry doesn't make it any different than the rest of the slimey corporate world.

You wouldn't take col. sanders opinion of Mcdonalds too seriously. Why listen to other seed companys when it comes to GHS (or any bank for that matter)


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 31, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> GHS i find one shit picture for each strain that is like 15 feet away. if they are so great why cant they get a good camera and take some real shots, does it take that much effort to push the camera button twice or three times. If they dont wanna do that effort for the consumers then i dont wanna give them buisness.


Seriously?

First off, have a closer look at greenhouse's website, you'll find not only do they have many high res photos of all their strains, they also have detailed information on the terpene content and specific cannabinoid profiles. They're not trying to pull the wool over anyones head.

Check out Greenhouse's youtube videos, they have detailed grows of most of their strains documented. What more do you want?

I want to add that I neither work for, nor have any association with GHS, I'm simply a satisfied customer who is trying to share my real world experiences and help people to cut through the BULLSHIT that gets thrown around here.


----------



## Tagh (May 31, 2009)

If Elite Genetics is a successful breeder why cant pay someone to make a site.
Or at least make a site with proper grammar, punctuation, and order.
How long has he even been breeding? Doesn't it take time to go stabilize cross breeds.
GHS has been around for a long time. SO Why can't he have good genetics? He has money, the technology, the ability. The Reputation.
I dont plan on even buying GHS. But i can guarantee I will never buy Elite Genetics. 
GHS has scientists. He probably has a list of Botanists on a payroll. These people go to school to learn their shit. Arjan's right hand man looks like a burn if I ever seen one. Seems like a good fucking combination of people to make some good dope. AND fucking Elite Genetics has the balls to say that shit doesn't get me high.

If Elite were to send me free seeds I would think about growing them. I hope them germinate outside in the lawn after I piss on them.

Alright I'm done now, I think. I have been reading Elite's posts all over the place and thinks he is a joke.

http://elitegenetics.webs.com/list.htm <<< JUST LOOK AT THE JOKE LIST.


----------



## Tagh (May 31, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> hey maybe he doesn't have a great site because the website isnt wat matters??? does it tell you about strains and prices? does it have a form to order? do people order successfully from his website?? i think it does all the things it needs too. Maybe elite isnt a web designer?? maybe his profession is he breeds weed strains?
> ever see this site bcseeds. LOL i made a better site when i was 8 years old. WHeres your website? can you even make one?


BCseeds is obviously a bunch of idiots too...just like Elite. Great team. Make some Elite Euphoria or something.


----------



## Cyproz (May 31, 2009)

LOL maybe he doesnt have the money to pay for a webdesigner??? web designers make alot of money, non college web designers can easily make 100k a year. but its ok if you guys are blinded by the prettiness of a website. if thats what wins you guys over enjoy.


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 31, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> LOL maybe he doesnt have the money to pay for a webdesigner??? web designers make alot of money, non college web designers can easily make 100k a year. but its ok if you guys are blinded by the prettiness of a website. if thats what wins you guys over enjoy.


You're fooling yourself if you think there is anything less than a _gigantic_ profit in selling seeds. Especially at 20+ dollars _per seed_.
And it may be that web designers can make 100 Gs a year, I'm sure not even the goliath seed companys keep one on staff permenantly.
Regardless, it would take 30 seconds to make the website alot easier on the eyes, and a million years to convince me to buy anything from them.


----------



## Tagh (May 31, 2009)

Or at least make a site with proper grammar, punctuation, and order.
How long has he even been breeding? Doesn't it take time to go stabilize cross breeds.

Making sure you didn't miss what i wrote?

And yes 1st appearances are pretty important. History is a key. Elite Genetics doesn't even have a name let alone history.

By the way buddy were in a recession I'm sure theres a couple people that know how to code a website that don't have a job 
And i dont know what the fuck your talking about non college web designers can easily make 100k a year... Some doctors make that... << After taxes of course


----------



## ozgrower90 (May 31, 2009)

ILLEGAL NATURE 420 said:


> I mean the Greenhouse Company has won 31 cups and offer some of the best prices on the net. They even have grow videos of a alot of their strains on Youtube. Yet you still see alot of ppl talking down on em. And whats up with rollitup's obsession with Nirvana? They are an inferior quality company but they get promoted like gods on this site!





ILLEGAL NATURE 420 said:


> They don't ship directly, but im growing their King's Kush now. And Nirvana is shit IMO.


Nirvana is shit? You have no clue bro....


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 31, 2009)

ozgrower90 said:


> Nirvana is shit? You have no clue bro....


Yeah, nirvana is definately not shit.

I'm pretty pleased with their take on White Rhino.


----------



## natrone23 (May 31, 2009)

Why do you think no cali dispensery stock any of GHS strains? No serious growers grow his strains for a reason. His strains are good, but not impressive at all. New growers are often impressed with GHS and often jump to there defense, I believed the hype to, but after I grew there genetics I thought they were average and the plants didn't match the descriptions at all.


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 31, 2009)

I like this thread, its pretty cathartic being so right.

Argue with me more assholes!!!


----------



## Tagh (May 31, 2009)

Also on the web designer thing...

*Hands-on experience within the industry*
Having a degree is one thing, but having actual experience as a web designer is a completely different matter; and it can mean a substantial difference in one&#8217;s pay and compensation, as well. A web developer working within the United States with 1-4 years of experience can expect an average annual salary of just over $37,000, while someone with 5-9 years of experience might receive as much as $60,000 annual pay. For those with 20+ years of experience, you can expect a yearly income of well over $70,000.

http://www.webdesignersalary.net/ FUCK I LOVE GOOGLE. Web Designer Salary and KA-BOOM. Look at that i dont see so 6 figures. not even with 20 years hands on experience  

BTW Spruce nice White Rhino!


----------



## ozgrower90 (May 31, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Yeah, nirvana is definately not shit.
> 
> I'm pretty pleased with their take on White Rhino.


Man those are nice, i cant really complain about their Aurora indica either


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

nirvana is not that bad....here is a pic of a haze growing outdoors...it's not to tall cause it was planted in between seasons......

sorry for the darkness in the second picture...but I just snapped that one now


----------



## Cyproz (May 31, 2009)

Tagh said:


> Also on the web designer thing...
> 
> *Hands-on experience within the industry*
> Having a degree is one thing, but having actual experience as a web designer is a completely different matter; and it can mean a substantial difference in ones pay and compensation, as well. A web developer working within the United States with 1-4 years of experience can expect an average annual salary of just over $37,000, while someone with 5-9 years of experience might receive as much as $60,000 annual pay. For those with 20+ years of experience, you can expect a yearly income of well over $70,000.
> ...



lol you would believe google, sry i believe real life. i know a 40 year old man supporting a family of 4, he makes 95k a year and has never gotten a degree or anything. Its not about experience in the computer world. WHats the difference between a programmer who has 5 years of experience and a 20 year programming vetran? nothing. computer world is different from non computer careers. 
GHS does not impress me with their videos. i grew GHS and it was good, not amazing but good. they are great for newbies. o and their new color coded thing, what a joke, i ordered one and when i got it every single coat of crap had cracked off.


----------



## Tagh (May 31, 2009)

All right if we can get this bomb ass Cali weed, and we're average people. WHY THE FUCK CANT ARJAN....?

I have never used his seeds or any in that matter. I don't even plan on Buying from Greenhouse seeds.


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 31, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> Why do you think no cali dispensery stock any of GHS strains?


Because if it doesn't have OG, Purple, or Kush in the name, it won't sell?
Because cali has its head up its own ass?


> No serious growers grow his strains for a reason. His strains are good, but not impressive at all. New growers are often impressed with GHS and often jump to there defense, I believed the hype to, but after I grew there genetics I thought they were average and the plants didn't match the descriptions at all.


How do you reckon?
Either you don't know many serious growers, or you and i have a very different definition of serious.
If you mean commercial growers, than you are mistaken, I know of a few large scale operations that run GHS White widow, trainwreck etc. I believe you're speaking out of your butt.
If you mean cannaseurs like myself who grow for their own heads and only smoke the best, then again, you are mistaken. I grow a few GH strains and am overall quite impressed. As a matter of fact, i can comfortably say that Arjan's ultra haze #1 is most amazing soaring sativa high i've ever experienced.
I've found the plants to be exactly like the descriptions and with the youtube videos there were no surprises at all.

If you have a different definition for a serious grower or perhaps find my opinion to be debatable, please respond in kind.


----------



## Cyproz (May 31, 2009)

o and BTW this debate is super fun hehe


----------



## Cyproz (May 31, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> If you mean commercial growers, than you are mistaken, I know of a few large scale operations that run GHS White widow, trainwreck etc. I believe you're speaking out of your butt.


of course the commercial growers would pick GHS, they are decent, but they are the gigantic company with mass advertising. if you quick research seeds most sites will tell you GHS. High times has how many GHS advertisments? its the big name in the buisness


----------



## Tagh (May 31, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> lol you would believe google, sry i believe real life. i know a 40 year old man supporting a family of 4, he makes 95k a year and has never gotten a degree or anything. Its not about experience in the computer world. WHats the difference between a programmer who has 5 years of experience and a 20 year programming vetran? nothing. computer world is different from non computer careers.
> GHS does not impress me with their videos. i grew GHS and it was good, not amazing but good. they are great for newbies. o and their new color coded thing, what a joke, i ordered one and when i got it every single coat of crap had cracked off.


With that statement, I am done. You are obviously an idiot.

WHats the difference between a programmer who has 5 years of experience and a 20 year programming vetran? nothing

EXPERIENCE IS EVERYTHING. Obviously you don't live in the real world. Or have not held a job over a period of time. Because if you did either of those things...you would understand the value of experience.


----------



## Cyproz (May 31, 2009)

lol obvisouly your not a computer nerd. I know many kids who could do everything a 20 year computer guy could. A computer isnt something you need a ton of experience. in high school i was smarter then any computer teacher in the school. when getting hired in the computer world its not about experience.


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 31, 2009)

Just to counter the arguements of inaccurate pics on the GHS website, 





The Church @ 7 weeks 





The Church photo from GHS website.



Hard to argue with the similarities there.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

good one


----------



## Cyproz (May 31, 2009)

i never said they were inaccurate, just that they are shitty and always the same. how many websites use that pic for the church? everyone selling GHS does. i dont see why they cant supply our suppliers with more pictures


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 31, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> i never said they were inaccurate, just that they are shitty and always the same. how many websites use that pic for the church? everyone selling GHS does. i dont see why they cant supply their suppliers with more pictures


Dude take a stroll down to icmag.com and check out greenhouse's section in the growers forum. You can see all the user submitted photos and smoke reports you could imagine. Not to mention that Franco and Jack are regular users on there who are happy to answer questions about their strains.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 1, 2009)

Statler:This thread ain't half bad.
Waldorf:Yeah, it's ALL bad!


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jun 1, 2009)

haha tons of hate in here,... obviously the right choice is greenhouse... think about it... they got so many breeding facilities and it takes them years to backcross the original clones they have with their own strains to make something very special for all of us in the know. All I know is that atleast greenhouse Pays for the names and the genetics and then make them their own... all other breeders just jack the name and then yell at greenhouse... I would recommend any person that sees this thread to go to icmag.com and check out greenhouse's growing thread ... all you haters make me sick,... for the open minded intellectually bound growers keep up with the greenhouse... someday they will release everything they've done and I wouldn't be suprised if all of us who have bought there wonderful genetics have exactly that... the most wonderfull genetics.


----------



## Cyproz (Jun 1, 2009)

Lol^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 1, 2009)

in england we have marks and spencers its a supermarket that does,nt sell any other brands but their own if you want coca cola or pepsi you cant have it, instead you gotta have some dirty horrible shit that they make themselves. now i have been too this place before and thought the food was a bit average and some was not as good as the brands they had ripped off yet they was more exspensive. it cost a bomb too shop in that place just because they spend millions a year on advertising, which is aimed at pretencious yuppies who think shopping there makes youe posher than the rest. people think they are the best because they say they are. and this apply,s the same too arjan the self proclaimed "king of cannabis". 
sorry about the rambling everyone.
oh and i actually just cut one of their "white widow" down 2 days ago and although it smells very potent and looks good it hermied up on me a problem i have only ever had with two breeders greenhouse and big budda. i have tried many other seedbanks and clones and never had the hermi problem before.


----------



## DownOnWax (Jun 1, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> i never said they were inaccurate, just that they are shitty and always the same. how many websites use that pic for the church? everyone selling GHS does. i dont see why they cant supply our suppliers with more pictures


Why do you need tons of pictures showing you how a bud looks?

I want to see a grow journal from you Cyproz, you have all kinds of opinions and talk a lot of shit with nothing to back it up man.


----------



## DownOnWax (Jun 1, 2009)

And some of you remind me of picketers and protestors who stand outside of Starbucks!

You think Green House Seeds started out big? Fuck no, they were small just like everyone else and then created probably the most legendary strain of ALL TIME in White Widow.

That 1 strain made that company huge! Now there are an ass load of seed breeders who offer White Widow and technically they ripped it off from GHS but nobody ever mentions that.

If you have grown GHS Strains properly then you know that they grow well, are consistant, taste good, smoke really good, and are not extremely expensive. 

The proof is in the pudding bitches, grow a GHS strain and you will see that they are quality. But if you NEVER have grown one of their strains, fuck off and don't pretend like you know what you are talking about.


----------



## pinkus (Jun 1, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> You think Green House Seeds started out big? Fuck no, they were small just like everyone else and then created probably the most legendary strain of ALL TIME in White Widow.


I've never grown GHS before, but I'm glad this was your example because it is probably one of the _biggest_ reasons people slag on greenhouse and encompasses more than just the seed:
1. Santibaba was the breeder and it took GH to the top
2. Shatibaba leaves/bad blood (not sure why
3. White Widow @GH becomes more indica dominant (i.e. NOT WW)
4. Black Widow is now the bomb.

Doesn't help that Arjan claims "king of Cannibis" . The reported % of femmed seeds that chuck pollen WILL bite GH on the ass if it is not addressed.

By the way the "search for breeding" you tube videos that I've seen are pretty lame. Two guy in a field look at branch structure and decide this is the one!?!? wish i could pick for potency by looks too. No wonder they don't have Kali mist, to airy 

personally, i don't have anything invested but understand the backlash.


----------



## steve1978 (Jun 1, 2009)

i'm just wondering why people on this website seem to think that american seed's/weed is better. just out of intrest what were you guys over there smoking in 88"? mexican brick? and be honest. because i was smoking northern lights. the reason the genetics are better in holland is because they have had years to stabalize the breeds because it's legal. if anybody has grown blueberry or o flo by dutch passion will see awesome and STABLE plants. i don't want to start a whole this is better than this campaign but i think the ORIGINAL breeders ie dutch passion and ghs deserve respect. they have been there and done it for twenty years. unlike elite who i would suggest is pretty new to the game. also does anyone believe this guy has stabalised over a hundred cross strains? lol. his website is an offensive.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 1, 2009)

stable or not i would rather grow elites f-1's or s-1's of new fresh cali strains that are simply superior. instead of stable strains of old outdated diluted genetics not that there are not some good strains in holland. but all and all cali has the highest number of the newest and best strains and thousands of breeders and growers making new stuff constantly. people get all worked up over this but its true. i have been to holland a number of times so i have compared personally. as for greenhouse they have a beautiful web site great marketing and promotion and if uninformed greenhouse is probably the choice most would make for a seed bank purchase based only on there adds pics cannabis cup promotions etc... but from knowledgeable growers mostly i only hear negative reports. particularly that some of there strains are not the real deal such as there 'bubba kush' and 'og kush' if i recall they wanted $240 per pack. bc bud depot are even worse in there shameless promotions and prices 1 strain of there's is $1400 dollars if i remember correctly rofl.


----------



## Cyproz (Jun 1, 2009)

im sorry to say to you Europeans but America is slowly but surely taking the weed market. the more and more legal it gets here the better things are coming out. When it becomes fully legal or at least fully MMJ legal in every state, bye bye Europe, there will be no reason to go to that gypsy invested land. America takes things and makes them way better sry. O and check grasscity for my journals, same name


----------



## Cyproz (Jun 1, 2009)

steve1978 said:


> i'm just wondering why people on this website seem to think that american seed's/weed is better. just out of intrest what were you guys over there smoking in 88"? mexican brick? and be honest. because i was smoking northern lights. the reason the genetics are better in holland is because they have had years to stabalize the breeds because it's legal. if anybody has grown blueberry or o flo by dutch passion will see awesome and STABLE plants. i don't want to start a whole this is better than this campaign but i think the ORIGINAL breeders ie dutch passion and ghs deserve respect. they have been there and done it for twenty years. unlike elite who i would suggest is pretty new to the game. also does anyone believe this guy has stabalised over a hundred cross strains? lol. his website is an offensive.



did you never hear of the 60's and 70's? thats when weed was made popular. Thats when all the good strains were made in America. Im sure in 88 there were people smoking Mexican brick weed but that doesnt mean there werent people smoking alaskan thunder fuck. you guys got an alaska over there in Europe? i doubt it. Tons of the top notch strains were devolped here in America. Purple haze was ours.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 1, 2009)

and besides where do you think skunk#1 northern lights etc.. originated a lot of the breeding strains of the past were created in the us so no not everyone was smoking brick in the us in 1988 lol.


----------



## Cyproz (Jun 1, 2009)

i don't think they understand that America is a pothead country. our own DEA admitted to 60% of the population smoke weed when asked if they were winning the "war"


----------



## steve1978 (Jun 1, 2009)

iv'e got to say first off i like america. but can you see why most of the world doesn't? if i said to you guys i had a 12" shit this morning an american will have to come on and say " yeah but you should have seen the one i did it was bigger" not everything in america has to be bigger/better. i concede that there is probably some great weed in america. but where do you think most of your strains came from? i love england but i'm honest enough to admit that some things about our country isn't the best. you americans could gain from using a little bit of humilty sometimes. by the way northern lights and skunk #1 are both dutch in origin. FACT!


----------



## Cyproz (Jun 1, 2009)

See now thats stereotyping, cause if you told me you had a 12" shit i would laugh and congratulate you. the whole world just assumes shit about our country. SHould i tell jews not to go to germany cause they are all nazis? Should i tell people not to go to england unless they want to have tea time? should i tell people not to go to asia cause they sneak dog and cat into your food? should i tell people not to go to africa cause youll get AIDS there? no. Sry that we are on top, far as countries go in todays day. We will eventually fall and then the rest of the world can hate on a different country for being the biggest, richest one. In alot of ways we are the GHS of the world. We are in no way perfect, i hate my government, but love what my country should be.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 1, 2009)

your facts anyways.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 1, 2009)

google the original origins of skunk#1 and also northern lights there american strains i dont care which seed bank sold them first to the public. the original seeds/cuttings were from the states.


----------



## CaGeD (Jun 1, 2009)

steve1978 said:


> iv'e got to say first off i like america. but can you see why most of the world doesn't? if i said to you guys i had a 12" shit this morning an american will have to come on and say " yeah but you should have seen the one i did it was bigger" not everything in america has to be bigger/better. i concede that there is probably some great weed in america. but where do you think most of your strains came from? i love england but i'm honest enough to admit that some things about our country isn't the best. you americans could gain from using a little bit of humilty sometimes. by the way northern lights and skunk #1 are both dutch in origin. FACT!


Tell me about the "Mid West American Indica" that is the base of Northern Lights and a few other strains.


----------



## steve1978 (Jun 1, 2009)

i agree with you. i like america. i like what you stand for, you abolished slavery you bought democracy to the world, (even those who didn't want it) i'm not having a go at americans here but it would be nice to sometimes hear someone american look at what amsterdam has done for cannabis culture and say "fair play". all i'm getting at is these breeders in holland have been doing it for 20 years and in my experiance the more you do something the better you get. what do you think?


----------



## steve1978 (Jun 1, 2009)

p.s i was wrong. northern lights was devolped in washington state. lol


----------



## pinkus (Jun 1, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> stable or not i would rather grow elites f-1's or s-1's of new fresh cali strains that are simply superior


do you think living in cali you really have a good perspective? Spain is the New amsterdam as much as Cali is. Cali does have _GREAT_ weed. But do you really think you even COULD be aware of anyplace as much as were you live. Plus Cali is "wired" media wise, in other words it's hype machine. Viva Espana! Mandala, Serious and a few others have made the move.


India probably has better weed too....


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 1, 2009)

i use to think holland was the end all be all to weed then i went there a number of times and realized thats not the case. this is not a issue of me thinking calis the best based on pride and all that crap as i dont care about things like that. its just the truth right now at this point in time there is a bigger cannabis industry in cali than anywhere else in the world currently. within 10 square miles i could pick up hundreds of strains and dozens of different clones. i have grown a number of strains from overseas and was not impressed as an example i grew mandalas hashberry recently supposed to be good. high times had it as a top ten in 07 i was expecting something good it sucked compared to whats locally available. alot of the strains praised as some of the best elsewhere sell at dispensaries at a mid to low level price range.


----------



## Cyproz (Jun 1, 2009)

steve1978 said:


> i agree with you. i like america. i like what you stand for, you abolished slavery you bought democracy to the world, (even those who didn't want it) i'm not having a go at americans here but it would be nice to sometimes hear someone american look at what amsterdam has done for cannabis culture and say "fair play". all i'm getting at is these breeders in holland have been doing it for 20 years and in my experiance the more you do something the better you get. what do you think?


yes i agree, Amsterdam has done a ton for the cannabis society. and yes they have been working for more then 20 years openly. But that doesnt mean there werent people here working for the last 30 years in secret for fear of our corrupt government throwing them in jail. I still have yet to visit amsterdam.


----------



## danrasta (Jun 1, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> yes i agree, Amsterdam has done a ton for the cannabis society. and yes they have been working for more then 20 years openly. But that doesnt mean there werent people here working for the last 30 years in secret for fear of our corrupt government throwing them in jail. I still have yet to visit amsterdam.


You still have yeo vist amsterdam but yet you come on here and tell everyone that america better weed this is the second thread ive seen you come and talk shit on people threads when basically you havnt a clue what your talking about!


----------



## Cyproz (Jun 1, 2009)

just because i havent been somewhere doesnt mean i dont know whats there and what they have. I bet Russia has snow and ive never been there. I dont need to go to amsterdam to know whats there. I dont know if you've heard of the internet but it informs you on alot of things without having to travel across the globe. and if all the people in amsterdam are america hating assholes then maybe i dont wanna go.


----------



## danrasta (Jun 1, 2009)

Yea exactly forums where people like you come and talk shit and give people false information when they have no experience!


----------



## trapper (Jun 1, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> Why do you think no cali dispensery stock any of GHS strains? No serious growers grow his strains for a reason. His strains are good, but not impressive at all. New growers are often impressed with GHS and often jump to there defense, I believed the hype to, but after I grew there genetics I thought they were average and the plants didn't match the descriptions at all.


natrone who the hell do you consider a serious grower.and cyproz show me your plants you grew of elites what was the end result.i can post pics and have of my ghs.


----------



## Cyproz (Jun 1, 2009)

no experience, when have you been to my house and i was unaware? and what makes me believe you have experience because you've been to Amsterdam or have grown successfully? are you a well known breeder? i have never heard of danrasta seed company before. fucking pot calling the kettle black. Just because you have a grow journal doesnt make you experienced.


----------



## Cyproz (Jun 1, 2009)

its alright guys you stock up on those GHS seeds and enjoy them, they will be out of business soon enough. America will take the pot business just like everything else, just wait.

im done peace


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 1, 2009)

dont believe everything you read on the internet. this thread has gotten out of hand. a website made too bring people together is being fucked by bickering. we should all toss what we have in a big pot for the world too share rather than bicker about who has the best or who has done the most. cannabis has got to where it is today by everyone contributing there little piece. you can go backwards and forwards saying we did this and they did that but at the end of the day it all about the finished product. i have never been too amsterdam or cali but i would like too one day,and when i do i would want to try the weed that both supply. but not so i can bicker about which is best, but for my own experience because thats what its about for me not WHO HAS THE BIGGEST BALLS.


----------



## danrasta (Jun 1, 2009)

First off i dont have a grow journal and no im not a breeder and far from an exerienced grower, i've never been to your house and by saying you had no experience i meant with amsterdam you've never there but yet you kno america has better weed, i've been to amsterdam but not to america yet im not gonna say there weed is shit cause i havnt tried it!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 1, 2009)

Okay, so. 
This thread is supposed to be discussing GHS, but seeing as it has taken a a sharp right lets see where its going.

Would you cali and amsterdam lovers get upset if i told you that Canada has the best weed in the world. I've never been to cali or holland but i'm making that statement based on the fact that the best weed I've ever smoked is from cananda.

You see what i did there?

You are all doing the same thing when you're making claims about places you've never been.

Regardless as to the origins of the "building block strains" Amsterdam has had accepted cannabis for decades, and in that time have developed laboratorys and a scientific process specific to cannabis, California is still the wild west. 
But wait a second, what if i told you that the best weed in the world comes from SE asia. Thailand, cambodia, laos. That is the birthplace of the long fowering sativa, as far as i'm concerned the best kind of weed. But alas, there is such a huge unexplainable market for anything with "kush" in it. That we're seeing alot of heavy indicas storming the market. 

When you hear dutch and spannish breeders talk about cannabis, you hear passion in the things they say, their love of the sacred herb comes through when they discuss specific terpenes and cannabinoid profiles (beyond the big 3, THCV is arguably the most psychoactive cannabinoid yet you almost never hear people discussing it) When I hear american breeders talking shop, it almost invariably comes down to "this shit is some big frosty nugz" I mean cmon. Why would I buy an unstable cross of a clone only strain when there are so many amazing strains availible through stable seeds? Why would I order seeds from police state that is the USA when I could be getting them from legitimate breeders who believe in transparancy and doing things above the board? 

Cali-fucking-fornia. As I already said in this thread, the world is a whooooooole lot bigger than your backyard. Theres 6 billion some odd people on this planet, but somehow you're the only ones who can grow dope? And don't give me that shit about dutch strains only occupying the lower end of the menus in dispensarys, you know as well as i do that there are a ton of assholes selling their WW as Sour triploid OG Fire lemon Kushberry because a bullshit name fetches alot more skrillah than an old standard does. (nothing to do with quality, everyone just wants the hot new thing)
I defy any of you cali boosters to try some haze and compare that to the commercial indica varietys you folks are so proud of. I think you'd be pleasantly surprised at how good weed can be.
Hell, I'd even put my house strain (hybrid bagseed) up agains any of the so called "elite" cuttings you folks have floating around there.


----------



## trapper (Jun 1, 2009)

is it going to take some poor sod getting beat down in the middle of LA with a reefer in his mouth,stand up dripping blood and broken bones and a police baton through his head and say to the world while having a puff.CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG>trapper.im just playin.Breed on brother and sistas.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 1, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> this thread has gotten out of hand. a website made too bring people together is being fucked by bickering.


No worries dude, just a little friendly debate. I think most of us understand that, despite statements to the contrary, the internet is not serious business. A little arguement with the occasional horrible insult never hurt anybody.


----------



## natrone23 (Jun 1, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> I'd even put my house strain (hybrid bagseed) up agains any of the so called "elite" cuttings you folks have floating around there.


 IMO The strains in your journal are average at best


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 1, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> IMO The strains in your journal are average at best


i would agree they look fine but no chance compared to the various og kushes and bubbas circulating in socal imo


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 1, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> IMO The strains in your journal are average at best


With all due respect, how the fuck do you know what my strains taste, smell and smoke like?

If you're going on appearance alone, then you obviously know dick about cannabis.
If you've somehow smoked my weed, then stay the fuck out of my house.

Quit being silly.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 1, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i would agree they look fine but no chance compared to the various og kushes and bubbas circulating in socal imo


I'll refer you to my comment above.

Appearance is a non-factor when it comes to quality of marijuana. 

Having said that, show me something nicer looking please.


----------



## trapper (Jun 1, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i would agree they look fine but no chance compared to the various og kushes and bubbas circulating in socal imo


i never got high from a picture,and i smoked some real resin weed that was dud for thc.and i have smoked strains with not much resin on the outside but cut it open and a whole world is their.and i have seen enough photoshoped pics that they mean shit.how many breeders give their pics a little sprinke,all is fair in seed selling.i also had a blueberry that had thousands of long white hairs it looked amazeing untill you looked closer and found no bulbs.hey its your right to say cali has the best,but it doesnt make it fact.but this forum is getting so much elite and subcool overeload,you cant read the strain forums without someone saying hay try the new hip young american breeders elite and subcool.they are supposed to be the new best thing since sensi weed.and it is always the same people hawking their wears even after never grown any of it.yes it is free advertiseing,just bombard these boards with their s=tuff,hey its a smart play,but not if it aint backed up with years of experience as well as prooven genetics.to many people get a few free packs of seeds from a breeder and type the world about them on this site,heck who even knows how many names a breeder comes on here with.to me it has gotten to the point were i have had enough of it and im expressing my right to do so.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 1, 2009)

i would not say appearance is no factor that is silly its not the end all but its a factor a big one. all i can say is at dispensaries there are strains available of all kinds the ones from holland and other overseas breeders that many say is there favorite strain sell for cheap with a few exceptions. simply because there not as good as the newest best clone strains its not a pride of location thing its just simply true sorry.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 1, 2009)

there are many cannabis sites besides riu you will here the same things wherever you go with regards to the best socal clones versus older established lines and again i f i go back to holland it will be cause i enjoy amsterdam but not for the herb there there is no comparison thats the truth.


----------



## trapper (Jun 1, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> there are many cannabis sites besides riu you will here the same things wherever you go with regards to the best socal clones versus older established lines and again i f i go back to holland it will be cause i enjoy amsterdam but not for the herb there there is no comparison thats the truth.


i dont get whats new,hey im in my late 40,s nothing is new under the sun it has all been done before,just a differant name.its not like i never had 10 weed 15 years ago and its not like i have not had 10 weed this week.it is still all the same strains getting shuffled around,it is still aphgan,colombian,mexican etc etc.the guitar rift is the same the song has a differant name.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 1, 2009)

im sorry this thread reminds me of this video2:11


----------



## CaGeD (Jun 1, 2009)

I would agree that Cali folks are sucking their own pud a tad bit. Just think about what could be found in the Alabama hills for instance. I will however still tell you, "Nirvana is A-OK".


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 1, 2009)

it is funny people who have lived or visited long enough agree. it is always people who have not lived here or were here vary briefly disagreeing its like a pride thing or something with some. i could care less about that all i know is the best weed i have experienced is always from or in cali.


----------



## trapper (Jun 1, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> it is funny people who have lived or visited long enough agree. it is always people who have not lived here or were here vary briefly disagreeing its like a pride thing or something with some. i could care less about that all i know is the best weed i have experienced is always from or in cali.


im not saying cali doesnt have great weed,heck ive seen great dope grown in chesterfield inlet north of churchill,im saying every were has great dope these days growing,every were.thats the great thing about it,great weed is grown every where.believe me racer great weed is every were.isnt elites herijuana cutting from the island and some from kentuky,isnt his famed chem dog from colorado or somewere like that,isnt reefermans lovepotion#1 from canada,isnt all the trippy thai genetics comeing from thialand and crossed every were.i would put canadian weed against cali and say im just as satisfied,and yes ive been to cali.


----------



## pinkus (Jun 1, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> there are many cannabis sites besides riu you will here the same things wherever you go with regards to the best socal clones versus older established lines


Yes. They are generally the same people on both forums. People are biased by what they know. There is no debating it...me, you, shantibaba, elite, rez....and we all suck compared to lao maeo!!!

peace ya'll


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 1, 2009)

i agree with you of course good strains originate all over. all im basically saying is that in the last 10 years or so in cali the progress with new strains has been very fast and some superb strains are produced here and i feel at this time there at the cutting edge of cannabis breeding. i have smoked hundreds of strains and so far my favorites have been cali strains there are other strains i like a lot which are not from here but by % i prefer newer cali strains. im also sure there are strains from elsewhere i would like that i have not had.


----------



## trapper (Jun 1, 2009)

we once caught a young wolf tackling it while jumpimg from the side of a sno machine,it was young and we thought we could raise it,but it wouldnt eat it was starving itself to death,we let it go after 3 weeks maybe 2,it was never going to live in captivity it would rather die,i find that until they can breed the long flowering panama red or the 20 foot african sativa complete with its unmatchable soaring high inside or outside in the cali hillsides then their is nothing really new.but i dont think they can ever be tamed,in fact tribes in those countries are weeding them out for cash crop weed.hybrids are popping up in the wilds of panama and africa.so i think in some regards pot is loseing a much important part of its past.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 1, 2009)

steve1978 said:


> iv'e got to say first off i like america. but can you see why most of the world doesn't? if i said to you guys i had a 12" shit this morning an american will have to come on and say " yeah but you should have seen the one i did it was bigger" not everything in america has to be bigger/better. i concede that there is probably some great weed in america. but where do you think most of your strains came from? i love england but i'm honest enough to admit that some things about our country isn't the best. you americans could gain from using a little bit of humilty sometimes. by the way northern lights and skunk #1 are both dutch in origin. FACT!


Actually Northern Lights was first developed in the 1970s in Washington State


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 1, 2009)

Elite Genetics said:


> rez didnt create chemdawg but your point is dead on..these well respected breeders are not just hating, if we were all just hating then we would hate on EVERY breeder ..GHS simply sells fakes, fake trainwreck, fake cheese, fake og kush, fake chemdawg, fake sour diesel..these people in the UK do not have the real clones..these are the facts..Rez is right about GHS & i can garantee you that anything from GHS wouldnt even get me high..most normal strains dont anymore, i smoke a whole jay of some 5-7 potency weed & if im lucky i feel a tiny buzz for 5 min., i wish people could understand what they are missing out on by not trying cali kush/diesel/chem & many other strains..they are far superior to anything in europe..it has been legal for along time in cali & there hundreds of clubs all over with people that can legally trade clones/legally breed seeds in mass qty etc.


Yea I apologize for that man, I was actually checking out *Elite Genetics* last night and was corrected by reading through the forums. 

I'd just like to say, you've got some of the most beautiful crosses and strains, all very rare and very affordable. I'm definitely grabbing the White BX and 91 Ultra Chemdog with my next paycheck 

Any suggestions for a really nice sativa from Elite Genetics? I'd like something giggly and potent, but don't really like the jitters.

Sorry to jack the thread for a sec, let's continue rippin on Arjan.


----------



## Cyproz (Jun 1, 2009)

for a sativa try the double dipped sour banana, thats what he recommended me.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 1, 2009)

Tagh said:


> If Elite Genetics is a successful breeder why cant pay someone to make a site.
> Or at least make a site with proper grammar, punctuation, and order.
> How long has he even been breeding? Doesn't it take time to go stabilize cross breeds.
> GHS has been around for a long time. SO Why can't he have good genetics? He has money, the technology, the ability. The Reputation.
> ...


sounds to be like you are the guys being dicks.

Zeus will always be cool in my book, but man you just ripped him a new one. It's cool though, I'm neutral 

There are several strains on there that are cheap, most of the expensive ones are clones only. 

I don't know, I'm not knocking either breeder cause I simply haven't grown/smoked any yet. Why is it that almost any veteran grower or breeder has something to say about GHS' evil way of doing business? It's always about the credibility of the strains and how he acquired them. There's also his ego and supposed "buy off" of high times cups, but this is just all others opinions.

I'm still on the fence, but I have heard a lot more positive feedback about Elite Genetics than GHS.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 1, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> for a sativa try the double dipped sour banana, thats what he recommended me.


saweet thanks man.


----------



## trapper (Jun 1, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> saweet thanks man.


you dont sound like a guy on the fence.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 1, 2009)

trapper said:


> you dont sound like a guy on the fence.


I purchased and I'm growing AUH#1 from Green House. I've heard great things about that strain, aside from the long flowering period. I'd very much like to experiment with different strains, especially great sativas. 

I told ya, I'm neutral, I haven't fully grown or smoked either so I can't make a complete conclusion. I had just heard about Elite Genetics recently and upon some research, haven't found much negative feedback about them, aside from your occasional pricing issue. After reading everyone's great comments and reviews, wouldn't testing them out myself be the best decision?


----------



## steve1978 (Jun 2, 2009)

alas, a man who talks sense! spot on about how some people who are supposedly in the "know" describe their cannabis. yeah man its hard core frosty white coated mother fucking weed man. i much prefer arjan's method of actually tryiung to find a scientific explanation as to why a certain strain tastes/smells a certain way. has anyone also thought that the reason the kush and heavy indicas are so widely availbale in cali is because the cash croppers dont want to spend 14 week's flowering a haze? i know what i would rather smoke.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 2, 2009)

dude we have hazes and everything in between the truth is its about supply and demand people prefer og's bubbas chems etc... all are hybrids or indicas and there what sell the most if you go into a good well stocked dispensary they will normally have 20 to 30 strains with pure sativas to pure indicas the indicas and hybrids are the big sellers there are always people who prefer pure hazes and there available for them. as far as the growers are concerned its no harder to yield a haze and make a profit than it is with an indica in my own experience you can do 2 indica grows while 1 haze grow finishes but the sativas yield so much it equals out in the end. so really the herb gets stocked that people buy plain and simple supply and demand people like what they like.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 2, 2009)

4 green house seed grows.
All 4 females and all really kick-ass weed.


----------



## trapper (Jun 2, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> I purchased and I'm growing AUH#1 from Green House. I've heard great things about that strain, aside from the long flowering period. I'd very much like to experiment with different strains, especially great sativas.
> 
> I told ya, I'm neutral, I haven't fully grown or smoked either so I can't make a complete conclusion. I had just heard about Elite Genetics recently and upon some research, haven't found much negative feedback about them, aside from your occasional pricing issue. After reading everyone's great comments and reviews, wouldn't testing them out myself be the best decision?


yes it would be.


----------



## to serve man (Jun 2, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> dude we have hazes and everything in between the truth is its about supply and demand people prefer og's bubbas chems etc... all are hybrids or indicas and there what sell the most if you go into a good well stocked dispensary they will normally have 20 to 30 strains with pure sativas to pure indicas the indicas and hybrids are the big sellers there are always people who prefer pure hazes and there available for them. as far as the growers are concerned its no harder to yield a haze and make a profit than it is with an indica in my own experience you can do 2 indica grows while 1 haze grow finishes but the sativas yield so much it equals out in the end. so really the herb gets stocked that people buy plain and simple supply and demand people like what they like.


Too true. You can find ANYTHING in cali. We just try not to have that amsterdam shit. haha. We actually LIKE the weed that we grow in cali. There are a lot of kush hybrids around because thats what people like! Put any of arjan's bunk weed up against any cali weed, and arjan would loose hands down! Subcool entered the cannabis cup a couple years ago and lost! Didn't even place. Now anyone that has smoked subcool knows his shit is dankness. I wouldn't say the same for arjan's gear. Even Franco of GHS stated on the ICMag Forum that he is on a "kush craze" right now, and stated OG Kush as one of his favorites.


----------



## pinkus (Jun 2, 2009)

This I will admit to. Cali is the easiest place in the world get excellent weed. It's got fucking Weed _VENDING MACHINES_ for buda's sake! The rest is ridiculous...breeders on both sides have and exchange cuts and seeds all the time. It's not like if you move the seed to ADam it looses potency. You can grow the best weed in the world anywhere. 

I can get mindblowing weed in Texas (ok, i have a connect that hasn't let me down in 4 years now) but for most here it's hit and miss (unless you grow yr own). 

I've smoked incredible weed in the three states I've lived in. I've also smoked tons of schwag in my day.

It's kind of like the argument of "classics" vs. the new strains._ In General_ weed is way better than the "old days". But the _top_ strains haven't changed in potency much.


----------



## Raef (Jun 2, 2009)

wow, would be cool to get a free seed or two to try something for myself


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 2, 2009)

Raef said:


> wow, would be cool to get a free seed or two to try something for myself


You read the rules before you joined the site?

If you did, you'd know that is an inappropriate question that puts us all at risk.

Please cut the shit.


----------



## Raef (Jun 2, 2009)

wasn't actually serious....but it's cool, you are indeed right. apologies heading your way.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah when your going to brake the rules use the pm feature lol just kidding of course.


----------



## trapper (Jun 2, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> dude we have hazes and everything in between the truth is its about supply and demand people prefer og's bubbas chems etc... all are hybrids or indicas and there what sell the most if you go into a good well stocked dispensary they will normally have 20 to 30 strains with pure sativas to pure indicas the indicas and hybrids are the big sellers there are always people who prefer pure hazes and there available for them. as far as the growers are concerned its no harder to yield a haze and make a profit than it is with an indica in my own experience you can do 2 indica grows while 1 haze grow finishes but the sativas yield so much it equals out in the end. so really the herb gets stocked that people buy plain and simple supply and demand people like what they like.


you sayin i can walk into a cali dispencery and pay the same price for a 7 to 8 week indica or hybrid as i would a 12 to 14 week sativa/haze.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 2, 2009)

the sativas sell cheaper normally yes. the hybrids like og kush and its various phenos fetch the most money. its not purely based on a strain being sativa or indica or in between just what people enjoy and purchase. me i like the whole spectrum of cannabis but if i had to choose i would go with og kush(hybrid) or a pure knock out indica. i grow all kinds of strains currently im growing jtr(sativa dom) deep chunk/strawberry cough(indica dom) and og kush(hybrid). but to answer your question yes 7 to 8 week indicas and 8 to 10 week hybrids are the best sellers based on what the consumer wants.


----------



## trapper (Jun 2, 2009)

why would any one take the time to grow a sativa for 14 weeks that is not a great yielder,when you could grow an indica or hybrid in 9 weeks or less,or even a hash plant that if you have the right cutting is ready in 45 days to sell to the dispenceries.it would be foolish to throw money away.i have 2 sativas one has no name and one is a jacks cleaner cutting,they take 25-30 days longer to grow then my aphgan and my god bud and my rino,they yield less then everything but the god bud.if i was selling to the club i would sell them the fastest flowering if the prices are the same or even less as you say.so why would someone grow a sativa for the clubs.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 2, 2009)

whenever i grow a true sativa they stretch tall and pump out buds like crazy though it takes twice as long. but yield is more or less the same based on time. im not talking your average afghani but refined indicas that people have developed over time. i think were talking about different indicas or hybrids. as i said im going to be harvesting a jtr in a few weeks which will be good but my og thats ready now is better in truth. just because a strain takes more time or effort does not mean its better in its cannabinoid profile.


----------



## pinkus (Jun 2, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> just because a strain takes more time or effort does not mean its better in its cannabinoid profile.


I think it's very true that just because a stain takes a long time _doesn't_ mean it will be great (or even good)but so far in my experience there are certain profiles that haven't been achieve in the shorter flowering strains. In other words I am not aware of any shorter flowering strains have a clear, trippy, up feeling and still not produce anxiety. But I don't have access to weed like you do either, please tell me if you know of one though. I would love to be wrong about this one.

Oh BR I wanted to comment on the Mandala hashberry. In an interview they were talking about hesitating to put out an indica dominant until they covered the kind of profiles they liked i.e. sativas. I was wondering if you have smoked Satori before, or their other strains. Your saying the hashberry wasn't potent was the first i'd heard anything bad about Mandala.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 2, 2009)

i will say they sent me very healthy big seeds which germed well. and no i have not tried there other strains i only grew a few hashberrys so i may have screwed up myself or gotten poor phenos. i cannot say for sure that there seeds are of poor quality and would not do so without growing there strains again. i did make some white widows crossed to hashberry which i have yet to grow. i have not tried satori to my knowledge and it may be a great strain. as far as your other question i suggest true og kush it is a true all rounder knock out high while clear with no anxiety of course this is subjective to smokers preference imo.


----------



## to serve man (Jun 2, 2009)

I grew out some White Satin beans from Mandala and they were decent smoke. Nice trimmings for hash.


----------



## trapper (Jun 2, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> whenever i grow a true sativa they stretch tall and pump out buds like crazy though it takes twice as long. but yield is more or less the same based on time. im not talking your average afghani but refined indicas that people have developed over time. i think were talking about different indicas or hybrids. as i said im going to be harvesting a jtr in a few weeks which will be good but my og thats ready now is better in truth. just because a strain takes more time or effort does not mean its better in its cannabinoid profile.


im not saying longer means better,im saying why would someone grow a potent long flowering sativa if he gets the same money for a short flowering hybrid.and im talking about a clear high energy,trippy soaring non paranoid sativa.whether your og are better then my hybrids is debatable,im saying why would i grow a sativa for a club that takes me almost twice as long if i can sell hybrids at the same price that i can grow 2-3 extra crops a year.keeping in mind that they are both potent for what they bring.


----------



## to serve man (Jun 3, 2009)

trapper said:


> im not saying longer means better,im saying why would someone grow a potent long flowering sativa if he gets the same money for a short flowering hybrid.and im talking about a clear high energy,trippy soaring non paranoid sativa.whether your og are better then my hybrids is debatable,im saying why would i grow a sativa for a club that takes me almost twice as long if i can sell hybrids at the same price that i can grow 2-3 extra crops a year.keeping in mind that they are both potent for what they bring.


Because you have to go for what the clubs want. If you don't grow something that is killer than the clubs won't buy your shit. Also, because some medical users can't smoke indicas and need true sativas to combat their illnesses. Hybrids are great for recreational use, but you wouldn't believe the amount of people that love & need the true sativa. Thats the reason why.


----------



## pinkus (Jun 3, 2009)

to serve man said:


> Because you have to go for what the clubs want. If you don't grow something that is killer than the clubs won't buy your shit. Also, because some medical users can't smoke indicas and need true sativas to combat their illnesses. Hybrids are great for recreational use, but you wouldn't believe the amount of people that love & need the true sativa. Thats the reason why.


The reason it works out is because the ratio of time/gram is about the same. Say you grow a sativa that flowers for 12 weeks, your yield is 500g a square meter. Someone else grows a kush that takes 7 weeks and yields 300 a square meter.

So 500/12 = 41.6666666 grams a week

and 300/7 = 42.85 grams a week

that's why it's doable to charge the same thing for either strain.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 3, 2009)

good clubs stock all kinds of strains period but the big sellers are indicas and hybrids put simply.


----------



## pinkus (Jun 3, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> good clubs stock all kinds of strains period but the big sellers are indicas and hybrids put simply.


I think it's hard for lots of people to go for a subtle Sativa high when it seems like you get better bang for the buck with the "thunK" a good indica or hybrid will lay on you.


----------



## trapper (Jun 3, 2009)

to serve man said:


> Because you have to go for what the clubs want. If you don't grow something that is killer than the clubs won't buy your shit. Also, because some medical users can't smoke indicas and need true sativas to combat their illnesses. Hybrids are great for recreational use, but you wouldn't believe the amount of people that love & need the true sativa. Thats the reason why.


hey i am glad that they sell at the same price,and yes a lot of people cant smoke indicas it just makes them lazy or other effects,but in my experience i have gotten a lot more weed in a year from hybrids then from sativas,i just couldnt understand me getting the same price for a low yielding long flowering killer sativa,as i would a big plump indica hybrid like in my gallery that is also killer but i get twice as much in a year.but im not talking about a sativa that is bred with nl#5 or something to add on weight,i find it then becomes a leg heavy sativa,but if you can bye kali mist for the same price as a kush hybrid thats great for the patient.i know a lot of people tired with the stoned feeling of hybrids that want an up high,me im in 24 hours pain i breed for numbness.thats why i love my god/chemo/rino/jack frost cross,it is pure pain reliever not enough that i dont need opiates but still good at night time.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 3, 2009)

to serve man said:


> Because you have to go for what the clubs want. If you don't grow something that is killer than the clubs won't buy your shit. Also, because some medical users can't smoke indicas and need true sativas to combat their illnesses. Hybrids are great for recreational use, but you wouldn't believe the amount of people that love & need the true sativa. Thats the reason why.


What the fuck are you talking about?

Lets talk about _legitimate _medical use for a second.

Stimulating apetite in AIDS and chemo patients, easing glaucoma tension and relieving the symptoms of Crohns, MS or serious spinal injury.
In all of these cases an Indica with it's higher CBD levels is the appropriate choice.

I prefer a sativa high myself, but I don't hide behind the charade of having a medical condition.
95% of californains with perscriptions have "back pain" or "anxiety". I understand, why not get a license to smoke dope? If i lived in cali, I too would call up some crooked doctor and tell him all about my ingrown toenail that could only be cured by smoking some haze.
but by doing this, they are taking away from the legitimacy of cannabis as a medicine.
We need to seperate medical and recreational cannabis. Let each stand on its own merits. It is too easy to look at cali and it's wild west dope shops on every corner and come to the conclusion that this is all about money and getting high, instead of medicine.
You're all gonna feel terrible when they put an end to your parade and the real seriously ill people who need cannabis have to resort to the black market again.

I love marijuana and think it should be legal, but selling the fuckin ookie kabookie under the guise of medicine in a society where every other medicine comes as a neat little pill isn't fooling anyone. Eventually this is gonna come back to kick you all in the ass.

Apologies to the legitimately ill medical users, you know who you are.


----------



## trapper (Jun 3, 2009)

pinkus said:


> I think it's hard for lots of people to go for a subtle Sativa high when it seems like you get better bang for the buck with the "thunK" a good indica or hybrid will lay on you.


i never liked the thunk of a good indica,when i boxed after smokeing indica my head was swollen like a watermellon and i thought i was slipping the punches,a good sativa and the other guys head was like a watermellon and i was light.hybrids make me feel like i ate a horse and cant move.but i need it for pain so indica it is.but sativas float you man.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 3, 2009)

spruce zeus you speak very disrespectfully the med scene has been up and running for over ten years. yeah some people have med reccs for no medical reason but no more than idiots i know who pop pills all day who got there scrip from a doctor whats the difference. sativas do have medical use depression etc.. who are you to say what works and what does not and yes i know of cbd and its effects. it seems your just jealous or generally pist and would rather speak negatively about the medical scene instead of being happy cannabis laws are making a head way. its people like you and your misinformed comments that make things easier for the people against cannabis to abolish great laws like the ones being implemented in california. would you prefer people were on neat little pills from drug companies if everyone thought like you that will soon be a reality. why are you on a pro cannabis website with that attitude? the guy said something about sativas and you go off about how bad the med scene is in cali wtf. i find your comments to be offensive and way off base.


----------



## trapper (Jun 3, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> spruce zeus you speak very disrespectfully the med scene has been up and running for over ten years. yeah some people have med reccs for no medical reason but no more than idiots i know who pop pills all day who got there scrip from a doctor whats the difference. sativas do have medical use depression etc.. who are you to say what works and what does not and yes i know of cbd and its effects. it seems your just jealous or generally pist and would rather speak negatively about the medical scene instead of being happy cannabis laws are making a head way. its people like you and your misinformed comments that make things easier for the people against cannabis to abolish great laws like the ones being implemented in california. would you prefer people were on neat little pills from drug companies if everyone thought like you that will soon be a reality. why are you on a pro cannabis website with that attitude? the guy said something about sativas and you go off about how bad the med scene is in cali wtf. i find your comments to be offensive and way off base.


all though i dont agree with all of zues says i will add i never got comp because their was so many scammers that every one was first guilty.and i know people were i live that have the med licence with out the pain just the right doctor,and they are doing more harm then good.so i find these scammers offensive,but i know the argument pot should be legal,but it isnt.do you think lepp advanced the medical laws,do you think HT with pics of rappers and the herbs is a medical indorsement.their is a lot wrong right now before things get right.just like at workers comp.


----------



## trapper (Jun 3, 2009)

also racer if you think pot will end the need for small pills you are wrong,believe me pot cant do what opiates can,when pain is crippling i find pot does not do the trick.


----------



## danrasta (Jun 3, 2009)

Yea man you shouldnt be giving out about cali giving med cards to everyone just they dont have a medical condition the more people get it the more it should be accepted cannabis should be on the same level as alchol as a recreatinal drug with out all the drunkin stupidness!


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 3, 2009)

i agree with what you said pot of course wont eliminate other drugs it would be naive to think so. but it should be treated the same as those patented drugs with regard to some conditions after all its a rather harmless substance if vaped or eaten and is effective. and yes there is an aspect of the cannabis community medical or other that is offensive and makes us all look bad. that said the medical laws do far more good than bad and if ever fully legal the bad element is eliminated. the med laws are progression towards legalization hopefully.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 3, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> spruce zeus you speak very disrespectfully the med scene has been up and running for over ten years. yeah some people have med reccs for no medical reason but no more than idiots i know who pop pills all day who got there scrip from a doctor whats the difference. sativas do have medical use depression etc.. who are you to say what works and what does not and yes i know of cbd and its effects. it seems your just jealous or generally pist and would rather speak negatively about the medical scene instead of being happy cannabis laws are making a head way. its people like you and your misinformed comments that make things easier for the people against cannabis to abolish great laws like the ones being implemented in california. would you prefer people were on neat little pills from drug companies if everyone thought like you that will soon be a reality. why are you on a pro cannabis website with that attitude? the guy said something about sativas and you go off about how bad the med scene is in cali wtf. i find your comments to be offensive and way off base.


Firstly, I'd like to say that it's very hard to read your garbledeegook when you refuse to punctuate or make use of your enter key. 
I for one, am offended by your pious judgement of my opinion. But I'm not crying about it.
Are you argueing that most "medical" users in california are actually using marijuana for a medical purpose? 
I think you'd be hard pressed to prove that.
My point was that recreational marijuana should be legal on its own merits, and that by operating under that fallacy of medical need you're hurting both causes.
I couldn't be happier that California is progressive enough to understand that cannabis is medicine, and I only hope that it stays that way. 
I am very pro-cannabis, please don't try to twist the things I'm saying. My attitude stems from my being outside of California and my ability to objectively look at what is going on there. It is my opinion that despite all the progress that is taking place there, there are too many people trying to make money and smoke dope legally and something has to give.
Agree or disagree, thats fine.
Regardless of any of this, my original diatribe was sparked by the notion that Sativas have a legitimate medical use. I'm not a doctor, so my opinion means as much as yours (nothing) but i'm of the belief that Indica based plants are more appropriate for use as medicine. Mind you, in Canada, where I am, cannabis is only perscribed in serious (generally terminal) cases. 
I don't want to get into an arguement about using pot to treat mental health issues (or even the existence of certain "conditions"), but let it just be laid out there that I do not believe it to have a positive effect on unhealthy minds.
I have a very deep connection with marijuana on a physical, mental and spirtual level, I think it is a part of a healthy diet and prohibition needs to be repealed. However, I don't think we need to be dishonest with ourselves about the limitations of this plant. It is truly wonderful and a gift from god. It posseses wonderful theraputic properties. But, I wouldn't rely on it as my sole means of medicine if I were suffering from any sort of debilitating disease

I overreacted and for that I apologise, but I stand by my opinion.

You can try to sway me if you like, and I'll be happy to listen with an open mind, as long as you use punctuation.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 3, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> but it should be treated the same as those patented drugs with regard to some conditions after all its a rather harmless substance if vaped or eaten and is effective.


You can't have it both ways.

If you wan't marijuana as a medicine, then you need to treat it like one.
It pains me to say it, but we must be honest with ourselves. 
Raw plant material isn't medicine in our society. Medicine comes in little pill form and is purchased with a perscription from a pharmacy.

While personal philosophy of what medicine is may vary, it doesn't matter what I may think. It's what society as a whole accepts as truth.


----------



## la9 (Jun 3, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> You can't have it both ways.
> 
> If you wan't marijuana as a medicine, then you need to treat it like one.
> It pains me to say it, but we must be honest with ourselves.
> ...


Why can't we have it both ways ? Who says you can't ? Laws are being passed that way because to get things changed you have to start with a little and work on it till you get what you want. Once medical marijuana laws get passed then it isn't a far jump to get recreational laws get passed. If they want I'm sure they can extract what they need from the plant and put it in pill form, probably even make synthetic THC if they researched it enough.

You can have alcohol both ways can't you ?


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 3, 2009)

fair enough but i disagree on many points.


----------



## to serve man (Jun 3, 2009)

I agree to disagree as well. Spruce must be watching too many exposes on MSNBC on the medical scene in cali.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 3, 2009)

those are terrible biased crap journalism


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

hey, la9, there is thc in medicine form...called sativex......also synthetic thc is out allready.... called marinol, dronabinol, etc....it doesn't hold a match to the real stuff,....I'm talking about the synthetic thc


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 3, 2009)

yes marinol is synthetic and ineffective comparatively to actual cannabis extracts which are easy enough to make its a matter of money and patents.


----------



## pinkus (Jun 3, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey, la9, there is thc in medicine form...called sativex......also synthetic thc is out allready.... called marinol, dronabinol, etc....it doesn't hold a match to the real stuff,....I'm talking about the synthetic thc


yep. it's so they can try to patent it and make money off of it, even though they pale in comparison with the real deal.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

.....for those of you who never seen synthetic thc before, it looks like this..


----------



## BisGrow (Jun 3, 2009)

does elite ship us?
sum of them strains seem straight nasty!


----------



## Relaxed (Jun 3, 2009)

yes. regular shipping $5.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 3, 2009)

to serve man said:


> I agree to disagree as well. Spruce must be watching too many exposes on MSNBC on the medical scene in cali.


He has a point. There aren't any normal, public pharmacies that will prescribe you Ginseng or Cocoa today, they'll just give you the next best thing in chemical, pill form!

perfect example, checkout the news @ www.norml.org


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 4, 2009)

just because the pharmaceutical industry is corrupt and people are normally on the stupid side does not mean natural remedies not just cannabis should not be used. we are one of the most technologically advanced nations in the world and our life expectancy is lower than many third world countries so i guess our 'neat little pills' and lazy uneducated lifestyles are not working. there are many societies that take natural remedies very seriously and they live longer. so basically our clearly drugged up approach to healthcare has failed greatly the truth is in the numbers. legal drugs kill vastly more people a year than illegals by a huge margin and cannabis kills no one through direct toxicity of its compounds i could go on and on.


----------



## pinkus (Jun 4, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> our life expectancy is lower than many third world countries


not true. our life expectancy is lower than some first and second world nations. 

I agree with the rest.

SpuceZ: what is accepted in society is always in flux. In the community I live in Herbalism, Chinese, etc.. are almost as accepted as westen meds. I agree that Medical Marijuana is mostly a front so people can use it recreationally. But that doesn't negate it's legitimate uses.


----------



## Cyproz (Jun 4, 2009)

Is Arjan your loverboy cause i cant believe this thread is still going on at this rate. Some of you like GHS some of you dont, i dont think anyones gonna change their mind.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 4, 2009)

i know in costa rica they live longer than americans and they live a somewhat simple poorer(money wise) lifestyle. there are some middle eastern and other poor nations that also have a longer life than americans. i dont know the exact definition of first second or third world nations and what that means if you do fill me in please.


----------



## pinkus (Jun 4, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i know in costa rica they live longer than americans and they live a somewhat simple poorer(money wise) lifestyle. there are some middle eastern and other poor nations that also have a longer life than americans. i dont know the exact definition of first second or third world nations and what that means if you do fill me in please.


Third world country's are generally countries that don't have infrastructures for education, medicine, electricity, etc. Costa rica has a higher literacy rate than the US, so they don't fall into that category. 

It was knit picking. I believe we have a lower life expectancy than almost every one of the Countries in the EU though. So for an industrialized nation we are at the bottom.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 4, 2009)

yeah sad. we have reaped our own poison.


----------



## la9 (Jun 4, 2009)

I think we should agree to start a new thread since this one has gotten far off the original topic.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 4, 2009)

even if people are claiming medical cannabis who dont need it then so what. all they are doing is increasing awareness that cannabis is not as bad as they made out over the past 20+ years. the more people with med cards the better, so them people can all say "hey i smoke/vape/eat weed and it do,s me good". and you cant say the fakers are taking away from the true med patients, i mean its not like we are running out of weed i myself cropped 6 ounces over the past 2 weeks and more or less everyone on here has a crop going. by the way i live in england where weed has been put up to a class b drug making it all the more illegal, but still i salute cali and any other state/country with medical marijuana because they are helping the big push towards legalization. 
so people need to stop being jealous of cali and cheer them on because they are doing something too help marijuana and that why we are on this website. right?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 4, 2009)

legal marijuana should be a right not a privelige


----------



## pinkus (Jun 4, 2009)

la9 said:


> I think we should agree to start a new thread since this one has gotten far off the original topic.


ditto, Arjan left 10 pages ago


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 4, 2009)

i agree its a benign plant for gods sake.


----------



## Raef (Jun 4, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> yeah when your going to brake the rules use the pm feature lol just kidding of course.


 
if you were to pick two strains to grow from seed, then continuously clone for the rest of your life, what seeds would you buy? And why?


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 4, 2009)

Raef said:


> if you were to pick two strains to grow from seed, then continuously clone for the rest of your life, what seeds would you buy? And why?


I would also like to know this.

2 strains you wouldn't live without.

But I'm going to go start a thread.


----------



## bkgmitts19 (Jun 4, 2009)

All I have to say on the subject if you meet the ppl at GHS they rude asshole.. 
If you run in to Arjan and his dickboy they WILL pass you off and prob won't even speak in your direction
If you are an experienced grower you prob don't want shit ass fem seeds which is all they sell now, which is funny when you steal others work then turn and make it impossible for some1 to copy yours. 
Breeder have respect for other good breeders, I.e Subcool, Shanti, even Soma ( though I don't personally did his breeding method), yet no repectable breeders have any respect for him...
Some how he does win the popular contest time after time probably because of new growers who are to lazy to look for a worthy female in a regular pack of seeds... 
He's a peice of SHIT you'll see if you ever meet him face to face
I will never ever order a product from them again after my exp with GHS


----------



## to serve man (Jun 5, 2009)

bkgmitts19 said:


> All I have to say on the subject if you meet the ppl at GHS they rude asshole..
> If you run in to Arjan and his dickboy they WILL pass you off and prob won't even speak in your direction
> If you are an experienced grower you prob don't want shit ass fem seeds which is all they sell now, which is funny when you steal others work then turn and make it impossible for some1 to copy yours.
> Breeder have respect for other good breeders, I.e Subcool, Shanti, even Soma ( though I don't personally did his breeding method), yet no repectable breeders have any respect for him...
> ...


Too true. Espically about the fem seeds. NO GOOD/REAL BREEDER WOULD EVER ONLY OFFER FEM SEEDS! People that produce strictly fem seeds with no regular seeds offered with them cannot be considered true breeders. Fem seeds are in NO WAY natural, and encourages hermies in the evolutionary gene pool. Unless you self a plant (S-1), in which the hermie will still be in the gene pool, you need a male and female plant to make a cross. This guy is ONLY offering you the female genotype which makes it impossible to create an IBL or true breeding line with his stock, and virtuarlly impossible to do any crosses with his plants using the male as the father. When this guy goes around and BLATANTLY steals genetics (Which he would have needed a male for) and names and tries passing them off as his own creation. He didn't make Chemdawg and Bubba Kush yet he is advertising them as his own. It wouldn't be so bad if he actually choose GOOD phenos to work with. People need to understand that this IS NOT true breeding. This is MARKETING and SALESMANSHIP. I have personally asked him why he is so big into fem seeds when knowing about this problem and he replied with "Well that is what the market wants, so thats what I give them." Just with that answer you can see that he cares more about the MARKETPLACE and less about BREEDING. Sorry, I don't want to buy genes that are knowingly destroying the entire gene pool within that strain (fem seeds).


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 5, 2009)

2 strains i would have to have well the first is easy for sure a REAL original og kush and the second choice is much more difficult.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 5, 2009)

2 strains is not enough. i like the variety. but white rhino and amazonia i like


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2009)

haze would have to be one of my 2 choices


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 5, 2009)

and the other?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2009)

can't choose one.....  to hard after that...I'm a weedlover, I smoke bunk if theres no krip around


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 5, 2009)

yeah i like many strains og kush stands out easily but the second choice has so many competitors.


----------



## Raef (Jun 5, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> yeah i like many strains og kush stands out easily but the second choice has so many competitors.


 
and i'm in agreement, hard to disagree with og kush, but what would validate that second choice?


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 5, 2009)

i guess what i mean is there are so many strains running for second that even just picking 1 on this thread confuses me. og is 1 easy i mean real that is. but all the other great strains are somewhat equal in my eyes for various reasons. maybe top 5 or 8 would be easier to answer that would be a good thread.


----------



## Raef (Jun 5, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i guess what i mean is there are so many strains running for second that even just picking 1 on this thread confuses me. og is 1 easy i mean real that is. but all the other great strains are somewhat equal in my eyes for various reasons. maybe top 5 or 8 would be easier to answer that would be a good thread.


 

i'm looking forward to it


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 6, 2009)

Raef said:


> i'm looking forward to it


I've already had one made for quite some time. 

Head on over.

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/186213-top-5-must-grow-strains.html

Ok I won't jack this thread anymore, sorry


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 6, 2009)

what year was that dinosaur show on god time flies i forgot about that until i saw your avatar.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 6, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> what year was that dinosaur show on god time flies i forgot about that until i saw your avatar.


I believe it first aired 1991. Round thereish. Haha it used to rule as a kid growing up watching it. 

Checkout what he's holding.

He likes to skate and he likes his plants


----------



## natrone23 (Jun 6, 2009)

Wasn't that called fragle rock?


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 6, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> Wasn't that called fragle rock?


No this is the show, "Dinosaurs".

Fragglerock also kicked fucking ass.


----------



## natrone23 (Jun 7, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> No this is the show, "Dinosaurs".
> 
> Fragglerock also kicked fucking ass.


 Oh no I was thinking of dinosauars right with the baby?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 7, 2009)

this is well off topic hahaha


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 7, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> Oh no I was thinking of dinosauars right with the baby?


yea, "NOT THE BABY!"

haha ok back on topic sorry for jackin it for a sec.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 7, 2009)

oh yeah the baby and the fat dad funny. sorry back to greenhouse sucking or whatever was being discussed.


----------



## to serve man (Jun 7, 2009)

Haha, hell yea! And I loved the music videos that they would have. The ones band name was Lizzard Skizzard, trying to make it sound like Lynyrd Skynyrd. haha


----------



## REEFS (Jun 7, 2009)

All I have to say is I'll put anything that Serious Seeds or Magnus has against any of Arjans over rated bullshit. Even after Arjans shit gets its ass thoroughly kicked it will still win the cannabis cup. Unfortunately Hightimes magazine is like so many other companies for sale to the highest bidder.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah arjan is a poo face sissy.........


----------



## MeanGreen187 (Jun 13, 2009)

simple fact arjan & franco have created some of the most fan-fucking-tastic weed in the world they have good prices and there seeds almost always germinate point set match


----------



## to serve man (Jun 13, 2009)

MeanGreen187 said:


> simple fact arjan & franco have created some of the most fan-fucking-tastic weed in the world they have good prices and there seeds almost always germinate point set match


I don't know what makes that a "simple fact", because that entire thing is only fact to you and you alone. I don't think that they have created the most fan-fucking-tastic weed in the world, quite the contrary actually. You may say that White Widow to be an example of a great strain created by Greenhouse, but you also need to remember that Arjan didn't create White Widow at all. I forget the guys name right now that used to run Greenhouse before Arjan took over, but he was an actual Breeder. They do have cheap prices, but hey, you get what you pay for with them. Not very potent buds. And yes, most of their gear will germinate but the quailty of their plants are horrible. They seem to choose any pheno they want, not caring about any characteristics about it (as shown in their little fake docu on youtube), and then releasing it. Not good breeding practices. As greg green in The Cannabis Breeders Bible stated as the #1 trait of a good breeder is "they do not produce hermaphrodite seeds". Just by that one alone, Greenhouse and Arjan FAIL FAIL FAIL. Considering that all they release now is hermie seeds. point set match.

Their are many reasons to dog Arjan. I mainly look at it through a breeding POV because when I think of genetics, thats the first thing I think of. Arjan is NOT a breeder. He is a conman selling bunk to the masses of kids that can't get dank weed where they live. He wants to end gene pools and hold complete control over all of his so-called "creations" by not offering the male geno. Horrible breeding practices. Excellent money making practices. Ethics and money do not go hand in hand.


----------



## lozac123 (Jun 13, 2009)

yep, ur another person thats gotten conned. a few years ago, franco wasnt with greenhouse seeds at all. the heads of greenhouse seeds were shantibaba and arjan.

shantibaba is the king of cannabis. he created white widow, and most of the other legendary greenhouse seeds strains. arjan is just a salesman at the end of the day. apparently, when shantibaba sold his half of the company a few years back, arjan couldnt grow weed properly, he couldnt keep the plants alive properly. most of the strains greeenhouse have, arent the originals that were first created. if i find the post from shantibaba, il post the link.


----------



## lozac123 (Jun 13, 2009)

tell me to serve man,who annoyingly posted before me with the same argument (plus rep for that, ps his name is shanti baba), what do you think of nirvana seeds?


----------



## to serve man (Jun 13, 2009)

Nirvana is okay. They tend to blatanly rip-off other breeders though with knock off products. Not too cool of breeding practices. They have Ak48, Jock Horror, NY Power Deisel, ect. It seems they try to confuse with that name game. The only good breeders in amsterdam, imo, is DNA genetics. TH Seeds has some alright stuff too, but not as nice as some of the DNA gear (LA Confidential, Martian Mean Green). It's just that most of the dam's genetics are pretty stale and they don't have anything to work with DNA atleast have a lot of connections in Cali, so they can get decent cuts from there. I wonder if they ever wish they never left Cali for the dam, now that cali is defintally the pinnicle of cannabis breeding right now, and Amsterdam is a thing of the past. Stick with North American breeders, thats where its at. Elite genetics, Subcool, Outlaw Genetics, BC Bud Depot, Grindhouse Seeds, ect.


----------



## whiteberry (Jun 13, 2009)

dam and i thought that i was the only one who thinks greenhouse genetics sucks i just canot stand to grow a plant 4 90+ days just to find out its a hermi and only about a 6 potentcy if you grow any greenhouse strain and like it you do not no good bud or just dont care i have grown a fef strains from greenhouse and they all sucked


----------



## trapper (Jun 13, 2009)

to serve man said:


> Nirvana is okay. They tend to blatanly rip-off other breeders though with knock off products. Not too cool of breeding practices. They have Ak48, Jock Horror, NY Power Deisel, ect. It seems they try to confuse with that name game. The only good breeders in amsterdam, imo, is DNA genetics. TH Seeds has some alright stuff too, but not as nice as some of the DNA gear (LA Confidential, Martian Mean Green). It's just that most of the dam's genetics are pretty stale and they don't have anything to work with DNA atleast have a lot of connections in Cali, so they can get decent cuts from there. I wonder if they ever wish they never left Cali for the dam, now that cali is defintally the pinnicle of cannabis breeding right now, and Amsterdam is a thing of the past. Stick with North American breeders, thats where its at. Elite genetics, Subcool, Outlaw Genetics, BC Bud Depot, Grindhouse Seeds, ect.


every one has access to all the strains,money talks and bullshit walks.you think a guy opening up his pocket book couldnt buy the top cuttings any where.but i dont see any one spending years stableizeing anything.and a lot of clone onlys were from hermies,but it just seems in cali every one is crossing every thing with the name diesal,chemdawg and sour and OG.sure the clones are great or so im told,but those cuttings were from some unique phenoetype the other proginy never had,try getting it back and stableizeing it so all the seeds turn out to be top notch.and look at the prices people are chargeing for seeds with the names i mentioned in them,not the clone but from seed crosses.But it is still a hybrid of all the same old genetics just a differant name and a mix here and mix their.i have crossed 2 stableized strains and gotten 4 differant flavors in the proginy,so imagine unstableized.when i see young people get stuck in the i have to buy an OG or a chem or diesal or sour i see people missing out on a lot of great deals,or the urkle,a lot of BC strains have the urkle in it,most purps or purple indica as i call them have no vigour and yield low.and remember all the tameing of these wild plants were done by the old time breeders,now we all have plants that can flourish inside,breedings hard part was done 30 years ago,now we put pollen from one good plant to another and call it what we want,we can all breed great weed in our basements now.i am amazed at how great the plants i breed are and i know shit.i just put pollen from good plant to good plant.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 13, 2009)

to serve man said:


> The only good breeders in amsterdam, imo, is DNA genetics.


your credibility just went out the window with that one.
You can say they're your favorites, but by claiming they're the only good ones you make yourself look foolish and insulting alot of hard working people.

You guys are so full of hate, yet I'd wager the majority have never grown GH gear, you simply repeat what you hear and try to pass it off as your own opinion.

When you say that franco just came to greenhouse seeds a few years back, that doesnt make them, or him any less reputable. Fact is, businesses change staff all the time. 

99.9% of the time it is the grower and not the seeds that make for a good crop.

EVERY breeder uses someone elses genes at some pont or another. I think greenhouse should be praised for at least buying plants from other breeders rather than just straight stealing them like most others do.
Not to mention that they actually take the time to stabilize plants before they release them, most of these american breeders are just pollen chuckers. I can get a cut of a good plant force some staminate growth, it takes actual skill and knowledge to isolate specific traits over multiple generations like the greenhouse do.

Long story short, we can measure dicks all day, noone is going to change their mind. (because you're all closed-minded and I'm right )

Heres a church plant from greenhouse, on one of my ebb and flow tables. Rest assured I have alot of strains to choose from, I wouldnt be growing it if it wasn't awesome weed.


----------



## Hempville (Jun 13, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> your credibility just went out the window with that one.
> You can say they're your favorites, but by claiming they're the only good ones you make yourself look foolish and insulting alot of hard working people.
> 
> You guys are so full of hate, yet I'd wager the majority have never grown GH gear, you simply repeat what you hear and try to pass it off as your own opinion.
> ...



YES BROTHER ! i dont grow but i do pick up fine quality herb to smoke. like you said, the genetics in that church are PRIME. had a few nuggies of this for a WHILE and it never let me down. excellent taste , very unique and true to its name. if you SCARED GO TO CHURCH!
dont hate on GHS thats SO weak.


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jun 13, 2009)

Theres a lot of people who love greenhouse check out there thread over at icmag ... and youtube for greenhouse grows theres plenty of people ... I would say to everyone to buy some, grow them correctly, and make your own damn decision's with the final result.


----------



## Raef (Jun 13, 2009)

okay, so where would you buy ww beans and why


----------



## Elite Genetics (Jun 13, 2009)

& if you smoked real killer dank b4 you'll be WAY disappointed with ANY purchase from GHS..NONE of their strains will get me medicated..not even the church


weedsofdestiny said:


> Theres a lot of people who love greenhouse check out there thread over at icmag ... and youtube for greenhouse grows theres plenty of people ... I would say to everyone to buy some, grow them correctly, and make your own damn decision's with the final result.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 13, 2009)

Elite Genetics said:


> & if you smoked real killer dank b4 you'll be WAY disappointed with ANY purchase from GHS..NONE of their strains will get me medicated..not even the church


Give me a fucking break.
I don't care if half this forum is up your ass, you sir, are full of it!
You've smoked every strain in their lineup i take it?
Didn't care for the super silver haze?
Not a fan of their trainwreck?

Hate on their business practices all you want, I understand they are your direct competition. But when you bring bullshit to the table you hurt your own credibility.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 13, 2009)

there trainwreck is not real trainwreck. not close.


----------



## Elite Genetics (Jun 13, 2009)

no i am not a fan of their fake trainwreck or fake cheese or fake chemdog(misplelled btw & disrespectful to the man chemdog),their SSH isnt as good as the original either..if i want real trainwreck i get the arcata cut or real UK cheese..i dont feel 5-7 potency weed anymore to much killer chron out there now


SpruceZeus said:


> Give me a fucking break.
> I don't care if half this forum is up your ass, you sir, are full of it!
> You've smoked every strain in their lineup i take it?
> Didn't care for the super silver haze?
> ...


----------



## Hempville (Jun 13, 2009)

Elite Genetics said:


> & if you smoked real killer dank b4 you'll be WAY disappointed with ANY purchase from GHS..NONE of their strains will get me medicated..not even the church



elite, you sir are a hack. i accuse you of partisan hackery. i doubt their strains are what they say they are. especially because they like to claim reputable breeders are fakes to make money. BOYCOTT ELITE GENETICS PPL.


----------



## Hempville (Jun 13, 2009)

Hempville said:


> elite, you sir are a hack. i accuse you of partisan hackery. i doubt their strains are what they say they are. especially because they like to claim reputable breeders are fakes to make money. BOYCOTT ELITE GENETICS PPL.


and to add to my point. PPL HAVE YOU EVER SEEN THE BUD??? ANYBODY GROWN THIS GUYS GEAR AND FOUND IT TO BE DANK? HE JUST CAME ON THE SCENE WITH HIS HACKERY AND SLANDER TOWARDS REPUTABLE BREEDERS WHO WE KNOW AND TRUST TO BE LEGIT> NOW SUCK ME OFF ELITE PEACE AND LOVE


----------



## Elite Genetics (Jun 13, 2009)

we all saw the sativa bubba kush pix that were clearly not bubba kush..i dont need to sample every strain on their list i have seen the fake pix that look nothing like the real clone that ive grown..they could have at least got the nor cali pine trainwreck to make their trainwreck but they couldnt even get that so they made a fake trainwreck..we all know that their uk cheese is really some supossed cheese cross from blue cheese from seed..also saw them post pix of flying dutchman thai tantic & they later chnge the name of it & said it was their creation..they are liars & con artists period..of course their prices are good im sure they already fell bad enough selling fake genetics..how bad would they feel if they charged what real trainwreck,uk cheese,chemdawg,og kush,sour diesel seeds cost?? i would think pretty bad


----------



## Elite Genetics (Jun 13, 2009)

lol ..kids what are you gonna do? weve been in business since 1996 dumbass go smoke your hemp,lmfao


Hempville said:


> and to add to my point. PPL HAVE YOU EVER SEEN THE BUD??? ANYBODY GROWN THIS GUYS GEAR AND FOUND IT TO BE DANK? HE JUST CAME ON THE SCENE WITH HIS HACKERY AND SLANDER TOWARDS REPUTABLE BREEDERS WHO WE KNOW AND TRUST TO BE LEGIT> NOW SUCK ME OFF ELITE PEACE AND LOVE


----------



## to serve man (Jun 13, 2009)

Dude, go to elites forum if you want to see pics of his gear. 

http://elitegenetics.webs.com/apps/forums/


----------



## Hempville (Jun 13, 2009)

meh wtvs youre all too gullible.


----------



## natrone23 (Jun 13, 2009)

Go look on Icmag at greenhouses thread everybody is in there complaining about the wierd ass plants they got from greenhouse. I ve read from like 10 different people that threw their Alaskan ice in the garbage they were so bad

My purplewreck from DNA destroyed my Alaskan ice and K-train, i tossed the GHS genetics


----------



## trapper (Jun 13, 2009)

Elite Genetics said:


> lol ..kids what are you gonna do? weve been in business since 1996 dumbass go smoke your hemp,lmfao


You may have dank,but believe me nothing is new under the sun its all been done before.You call his trainwreck a fraud,what is not a fraud,if its good weed who gives a shit what its called.You sell names to people who think thats were its at.You tell me what you stableized and how you went about it.But to say that the dutch or the spanish(yes i was in spain last year)dont breed shit.They may not have your hip cali names but it will get you to the exact same spot (actually their sativa hybrids are top notch).You talk like you found your genetics on another planet,that they dont come from brazil aphgan or india,africa etc etc,come on man quit the shit.After reading your pitch a few months ago on here i can honestly say you sound like a snake oil salesmen.And i say that because you put every body down but your dank stuff,the only stuff that gets you medicated.I dont know what your desease is that your medicateing so i cant really call bullshit.Because you may have bred weed for yout type of illness.But im not a fan of arjan and his hype,but i can tell you i have 2 strains of his that are great,but then again i couldnt handle your stuff if im to believe all the things you have written.Im worried after smokin your stuff(gear) i may feel like i just dropped 8 hits of sid and i got that month long whats my name weres my lunchbox shit goin on.How many journals of your stuff on here,you been around since 96.


----------



## Hempville (Jun 13, 2009)

trapper said:


> You may have dank,but believe me nothing is new under the sun its all been done before.You call his trainwreck a fraud,what is not a fraud,if its good weed who gives a shit what its called.You sell names to people who think thats were its at.You tell me what you stableized and how you went about it.But to say that the dutch or the spanish(yes i was in spain last year)dont breed shit.They may not have your hip cali names but it will get you to the exact same spot (actually their sativa hybrids are top notch).You talk like you found your genetics on another planet,that they dont come from brazil aphgan or india,africa etc etc,come on man quit the shit.After reading your pitch a few months ago on here i can honestly say you sound like a snake oil salesmen.And i say that because you put every body down but your dank stuff,the only stuff that gets you medicated.I dont know what your desease is that your medicateing so i cant really call bullshit.Because you may have bred weed for yout type of illness.But im not a fan of arjan and his hype,but i can tell you i have 2 strains of his that are great,but then again i couldnt handle your stuff if im to believe all the things you have written.Im worried after smokin your stuff(gear) i may feel like i just dropped 8 hits of sid and i got that month long whats my name weres my lunchbox shit goin on.How many journals of your stuff on here,you been around since 96.


elite got busted. 96 'my hairy crack. he over charges = signs of CAPITALISM 
maybe hes shutting down. or maybe hes just a loser stoner who has a small grow room in his moms basement and makes seeds and tell us hes a cali god.


----------



## The Warlord (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey Elite I dunno if your gear is great or not but now with these guys raggin on ya I'm gonna try some of your stuff...........LMAO......... Haters....I wanna know. I've heard too much bad stuff on Greenhouse to try them......


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 13, 2009)

i hear more negatives about greenhouse and bcbuddepot than any other seed banks and it is lame they say they have some strains that are not what there supposed to be. they should be honest about the genes of there strains. they can fool people who have not had the original strains they say they have but not people who have smoked and grown them.


----------



## Elite Genetics (Jun 13, 2009)

who was busted? lol we have medical cards to grow legally..keep growin you bunk GHS weed what do i care i was just trying to help but who gives a fuck really



Hempville said:


> elite got busted. 96 'my hairy crack. he over charges = signs of CAPITALISM
> maybe hes shutting down. or maybe hes just a loser stoner who has a small grow room in his moms basement and makes seeds and tell us hes a cali god.


----------



## Elite Genetics (Jun 13, 2009)

not on this site til recently but yes we were around in the late 90's selling seeds @ the biggest webistes around at that time..overgrow/cbay auctions/heavens strairway til they went down in 2006..if you take a look at the pix at my site you'll understand better..i have weeded out & gone through over 1000 strains since 1989 & have some real rare killer stuff you wont feel like your on acid or nothing like that just really good medical pot



trapper said:


> You may have dank,but believe me nothing is new under the sun its all been done before.You call his trainwreck a fraud,what is not a fraud,if its good weed who gives a shit what its called.You sell names to people who think thats were its at.You tell me what you stableized and how you went about it.But to say that the dutch or the spanish(yes i was in spain last year)dont breed shit.They may not have your hip cali names but it will get you to the exact same spot (actually their sativa hybrids are top notch).You talk like you found your genetics on another planet,that they dont come from brazil aphgan or india,africa etc etc,come on man quit the shit.After reading your pitch a few months ago on here i can honestly say you sound like a snake oil salesmen.And i say that because you put every body down but your dank stuff,the only stuff that gets you medicated.I dont know what your desease is that your medicateing so i cant really call bullshit.Because you may have bred weed for yout type of illness.But im not a fan of arjan and his hype,but i can tell you i have 2 strains of his that are great,but then again i couldnt handle your stuff if im to believe all the things you have written.Im worried after smokin your stuff(gear) i may feel like i just dropped 8 hits of sid and i got that month long whats my name weres my lunchbox shit goin on.How many journals of your stuff on here,you been around since 96.


----------



## trapper (Jun 13, 2009)

Hempville said:


> elite got busted. 96 'my hairy crack. he over charges = signs of CAPITALISM
> maybe hes shutting down. or maybe hes just a loser stoner who has a small grow room in his moms basement and makes seeds and tell us hes a cali god.


i will give the guy credit for selling seeds in america,it is a tough racket with the law being the law,but ya the prices are very high.i just dont like when someone constantly uses the open forums to sell his stuff while slandering others.that just doesnt sit right with me.their is nothing new on these seed and strain forums that doesnt always go back to elite or end up with elite.people are missing out by being misled that if it isnt elite the genetics are so yesterday or something like that.instead of seeing that you can get some excellent 35 dollar seeds from every locale on the planet,it may not have the name that hightimes says is sizzling hot but the smoke is great,spain had more good weed then any were ive ever been.And im serious when i say i bred some great weed and im a pollen chucker of the lowest order.But elite you call arjan a joke for calling himself the king of cannabis,but you come on here every day and tell people all your strains are 9/10 the european breeders are 6/7 and cant get you medicated.how does that make you differant,tell me.you and arjan are playing the same game,just in differant tax brackets at the moment.


----------



## trapper (Jun 13, 2009)

Elite Genetics said:


> not on this site til recently but yes we were around in the late 90's selling seeds @ the biggest webistes around at that time..overgrow/cbay auctions/heavens strairway til they went down in 2006..if you take a look at the pix at my site you'll understand better..i have weeded out & gone through over 1000 strains since 1989 & have some real rare killer stuff you wont feel like your on acid or nothing like that just really good medical pot


im not sure what you define as rare.because their are a lot of great hybrids.i looked at your pixs they are good just like 100,s of others ive seen.if your asking do i look at your pics and say i never saw that before,the answer is no.and i have grown strains that had ski slopes running from the top.some had great blobs of thc on the end some just a bunch of thin resin glands but no heads.some have purple resin glands when looking under a 35x scope,some keep the flavor for months some lose it in weeks.but at the end of the day after 35 years of smokeing the flavor is what i crave.i honestly cant really tell much in the differance of high,except which ones make me lazy and which ones make me want to do something.but im not talking about mex brick weed either.lots of great weed to grow,if you grow it right.


----------



## Elite Genetics (Jun 13, 2009)

if you smoked it you'd know the difference..for example white widow is shit compared to what i grow..honestly


trapper said:


> im not sure what you define as rare.because their are a lot of great hybrids.i looked at your pixs they are good just like 100,s of others ive seen.if your asking do i look at your pics and say i never saw that before,the answer is no.and i have grown strains that had ski slopes running from the top.some had great blobs of thc on the end some just a bunch of thin resin glands but no heads.some have purple resin glands when looking under a 35x scope,some keep the flavor for months some lose it in weeks.but at the end of the day after 35 years of smokeing the flavor is what i crave.i honestly cant really tell much in the differance of high,except which ones make me lazy and which ones make me want to do something.but im not talking about mex brick weed either.lots of great weed to grow,if you grow it right.


----------



## Elite Genetics (Jun 13, 2009)

me & arjan are nothing alike..i would never call myself the king of cannabis what a piece of shit..doubt we are in a different tax bracket either..they sell fake cheap homeaid immitation seeds for $25 a pack & i sell the real deal not fake for decent prices for real rare genetics..ive never seen real og kush,chemdawg seeds go for under $150-$500 for a pack..the fire og kush x white seeds were $400-$500 per pack on auction so were the so cal masterkush x white..any og kush,chemdawg,the white,alien tech sell for $200-$500 pack on auction all day long..at least we offer 1/2 packs for 1/2 price so you dont have to shell out hundreds of $$ for 1 strain!


trapper said:


> i will give the guy credit for selling seeds in america,it is a tough racket with the law being the law,but ya the prices are very high.i just dont like when someone constantly uses the open forums to sell his stuff while slandering others.that just doesnt sit right with me.their is nothing new on these seed and strain forums that doesnt always go back to elite or end up with elite.people are missing out by being misled that if it isnt elite the genetics are so yesterday or something like that.instead of seeing that you can get some excellent 35 dollar seeds from every locale on the planet,it may not have the name that hightimes says is sizzling hot but the smoke is great,spain had more good weed then any were ive ever been.And im serious when i say i bred some great weed and im a pollen chucker of the lowest order.But elite you call arjan a joke for calling himself the king of cannabis,but you come on here every day and tell people all your strains are 9/10 the european breeders are 6/7 and cant get you medicated.how does that make you differant,tell me.you and arjan are playing the same game,just in differant tax brackets at the moment.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 13, 2009)

if you like flavors the various og phenos and bubba phenos would be recommended extremely potent as well. grow and try first then decide whats best imho.


----------



## trapper (Jun 13, 2009)

Elite Genetics said:


> im you smoked it you'd know the difference..for example white widow is shit compared to what i grow..honestly


now your just being an arrogant goof,telling me what i should feel when you have no fricken clue as to what ive smoked.thats what pisses me off about you,you think you can tell me and every one else on this board that they smoked shit unless they smoked elite.give it a rest man.you sound just like the man you despise arjan.i never said your stuff was shit,i said their are a lot of great genetics out their,but you come back with your same old shit,that you got the best the planet over.man you gotta cut back on medicateing your self and see why your arrogance is to much for most people to handle.your attitude would last you a day in the bush camps,then you would be told to SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 13, 2009)

Woah now let's all get along


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 13, 2009)

yeah really bush camps like hunting african game?


----------



## Elite Genetics (Jun 13, 2009)

its not about smoking just seeds that i have made man..i know you havent smoked cali elites & other usa rare cut because they are not available where you live..you should have a smoke and relax man..i used to think 6-7 potency strains were great to & they were then but things evolve to better standerds over the years..ever since 2002 it just hasnt been the same with the introduction of kushes,chems,diesel etc..


trapper said:


> now your just being an arrogant goof,telling me what i should feel when you have no fricken clue as to what ive smoked.thats what pisses me off about you,you think you can tell me and every one else on this board that they smoked shit unless they smoked elite.give it a rest man.you sound just like the man you despise arjan.i never said your stuff was shit,i said their are a lot of great genetics out their,but you come back with your same old shit,that you got the best the planet over.man you gotta cut back on medicateing your self and see why your arrogance is to much for most people to handle.your attitude would last you a day in the bush camps,then you would be told to SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## Cyproz (Jun 13, 2009)

i just dont see where arjan gets off calling himself the king of pot. what has he done to further the weed community? all he does is make bank and sit in his house with all his money. hes nothing like the prince of pot who actually wanted to make pot be seen differently. the king of pot is someone who actually loves pot and wants more for it, not use it to make his own personal profit.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 13, 2009)

> its not about smoking just seeds that i have made man..i know you havent smoked cali elites & other usa rare cut because they are not available where you live..you should have a smoke and relax man..i used to think 6-7 potency strains were great to & they were then but things evolve to better standerds over the years..ever since 2002 it just hasnt been the same with the introduction of kushes,chems,diesel etc..


You're so right, everyone but you is growing and smoking garbage. Thank you for enlightening us all. 
I'd love to buy some seeds from you...



> HERES A LIST OF ALL THE NEW "VERY LIMITED" SEEDS THAT CAN BE PRE-ORDERED..THEY WILL BE READY JUNE 20TH TO JULY 1ST BUT THEY WILL NEED TO BE DRIED..WE CAN EITHER SHIP SEEDS WITH RICE(TO BEGIN DRYING PROCESS) THE DAY THEY ARE READY OR DRY THEM MYSELF FOR 2-3 EXTRA WEEKS,DO A QUICK GERM TEST & SHIP WITH RICE..EITHER WAY ITS SIMPLE TO DRY SEEDS, JUST PUT THEM ON A PLATE ONTOP YOUR FRIG OR ANYWHERE,MUST NOT BE A HUMID OR REAL BRIGHT PLACE YOU PICK THESE ARE ALL VERY STABLE FEMALE/MALE SEEDS THAT SHOULD USUALLY GIVE 60-80% FEMALES





> 1N. "WHITE OG KUSH" GENETIC MAKE-UP IS THE RARE WHITE CLONE X LARRY OG KUSH..GOOD YIELDS! FLOWER TIME 9 WEEKS..INCREDIBLE AMOUNT OF RESIN/HIGH THC! HASHY/KUSH/LEMON/FUELY FLAVOR $85 FOR 4 SEEDS/$160 FOR 8 SEEDS


You fucking hack!
I'll buy 8 *wet* seeds for $160 when pigs fly.
And you have to balls to step up and rag on the greenhouse for shitty practices.
Your unprofessional attitude and website speak volumes about your business.
You won't be getting any of my hard earned cash.

Fuck you for your holier than thou attitude and highway robbery prices.
I'm quite happy smoking my terrible 6 or 7 dutch strains thank you very much.


----------



## natrone23 (Jun 13, 2009)

lol look at all these dorks getting butthurt.


----------



## Raef (Jun 13, 2009)

Elite Genetics said:


> if you smoked it you'd know the difference..for example white widow is shit compared to what i grow..honestly


 
what shit you talkin about exactly ww is one of the best i have ever smoked i would love to grow something better than that if i knew for certain what it is


----------



## trapper (Jun 14, 2009)

Elite it doesnt matter man,i said what i wanted to say,if im content with what im smokeing, thats all that matters,i dont know if their chem,diesal or Og,i just know their kickass,i may have worked in bush camps across the tundra,lived in dog houses pulled through the bush,i may have lived on traplines for months every winter,but i can tell you i have been more places then most of my fellow bush wackers,and ive been to california more then once,mexico many times europe,and every were in between,so for you to assume from were im at we got no smoke,well what am i to say to that.that just blows me away,i had better pot from exotic places before you even touched a spliff.but for some reason you think i smoke 6/7 weed.why is that buddy,and if you think 2002 was the birth of super pot,you should of been in south america in early 80,s,you might have a differant and educated opinion.like i said we used to get weed sent from africa in the 70,s that put this stuff to shame.it made you a space ship super star.but the fact remains their are a lot of great genetics,a lot,and by the way i have never grown white widow.so why you say i have.my buddy grew it 10 years ago and it was a fine hybrid,it was top notch.but it was before the invention of great weed 2002.do not call me a hater because i say that the world is bigger then elite genetics,or as some guy was makeing reference to asses or some shit like that.and elite if you think im sitting here hopeing you fail your wrong,just lay off yhe hype a touch.and dont over load this forum,thats just my take man.by the way is subcools JC a 6/7 because i have that.


----------



## trapper (Jun 14, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> lol look at all these dorks getting butthurt.


whats your facination with butts man,what kind of shit is that,butthurt,grow up man.that makes you sound 12 years old.


----------



## dbo24242 (Jun 14, 2009)

Its true if you look at how they handle the plants in their youtube videos and what they say about the plants they are kind of goofy guys who don't speak english as their first language, but they have some great seeds and they have some bad ones. admit Arjan's haze is not something I wanna buy, but had to get the trainwreck.


----------



## DWR (Jun 14, 2009)

I love ghsc ! they've been so nice to me !!!!!!!


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 14, 2009)

doesn't greenhouse charge like $240 for there fake bubba kush and og kush. the way i see it if they will lie about some strains lineage i see no reason to trust them in general.


----------



## pinkus (Jun 14, 2009)

I wanna get some elite beans for sure. But Elite, you're in tha same position Paul McCartney was in...everybody near you either thinks you're god and tell you so or thinks you're shit and walk away (or argue). You live where you live and can only compare it to what you have. Is your stuff GREAT, yes. does that mean there aren't others that are as good, maybe even better, no. Y slam white widow if your stuff is untouchable? Yes GHS and others produce some crap. I'll def buy yours before greenhouse.

Come on, Cali has ALL the hype right now. You are benefiting greatly from this. You were in the right place at the right time WITH THE RIGHT SKILLS. you yourself don't have genes in the plants~they came from somewhere else  I DO want your gear ~ U are close too be objective and you have a vested interest. Again Props for your gear cuz it is bomb.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 14, 2009)

in truth cali is doing more collective breeding than any other place in the world currently so it makes sense some good strains will come of it which they have. its only logical this would be the case with the med scene having been around for over 10 years now. its not just elite there are other socal breeders the point is your better off with these newer locally based breeders. you will get the newest best strains that are available and all the older holland based stuff is here to.


----------



## pinkus (Jun 14, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> in truth cali is doing more collective breeding than any other place in the world currently so it makes sense some good strains will come of it which they have. its only logical this would be the case with the med scene having been around for over 10 years now. its not just elite there are other socal breeders the point is your better off with these newer locally based breeders. you will get the newest best strains that are available and all the older holland based stuff is here to.


sorry BR newest does not equal best. again, I respect your position. you have no way of knowing what it is like to live in another place at the same time~just not possible. Yes the genetic diversity is great there. But did you notice that EVERYTHING is being crossed with OG KUSH. It will be as special as White Widow (i.e. generic) if it is in everything. I'm old, so i've seen columbian supplant Mex, I've seen skunk supplant columbian, I've seen NL overtake skunk, whitewidow overtake nl....blah blah blah, enjoy riding the crest of the wave. Wish I had access to the stuff you do but in truth I do. Internet is a great equalizer~sure I have to do more work to get the goods (i.e. grow it out and find the keepers). peace bro

I'll end up somewhere it's decrim someday i'm sure~could be cali, could be spain~Not fucking holland!I like my weed dank, but not my climate


----------



## indianaman (Jun 14, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> doesn't greenhouse charge like $240 for there fake bubba kush and og kush. the way i see it if they will lie about some strains lineage i see no reason to trust them in general.


i picked up SLH fem and AI fem 5 each for 73 dollars... 
from the attitude which charges a little more.


----------



## steve1978 (Jun 15, 2009)

can someone please stop these bullshitters selling their crap on this website! i come here to talk to fellow SMOKERS


----------



## Mysticlown150 (Jun 15, 2009)

steve1978 said:


> can someone please stop these bullshitters selling their crap on this website! i come here to talk to fellow SMOKERS


hahahaha that made me laugh


----------



## steve1978 (Jun 15, 2009)

jesus if i want to buy seeds i'll go and buy them on my own initative. by the way i've seen arjan on you tube i've seen his website and documentarys and i've never seen him say a hatefull word about elite genetics or any other breeders. if you want to tell me how good your weed is great. but dont do it by saying how bad everything else is. i dont need you and your bum bandit (i'm guessing you and the bicicle racer are lovers) to tell me how bad what i'm smoking is. trust me all of us know when were stoned! idiot.


----------



## to serve man (Jun 15, 2009)

steve1978 said:


> jesus if i want to buy seeds i'll go and buy them on my own initative. by the way i've seen arjan on you tube i've seen his website and documentarys and i've never seen him say a hatefull word about elite genetics or any other breeders.


Have you ever been to the Cannabis Cup? You'll get to hear Arjan bashing every other breeder in Amsterdam, right at his own booth! You'll also get to see him wear the most ridiculous cape & crown to look like a "king", as well, with half-naked dutch girls literally SHOVING their weed in your face. They are probably the most aggressive table at the entire Cannabis Cup, when it comes to getting their product out. Next, get Franco alone away from Arjan and have him tell you what he REALLY thinks of him on a bad day. 

You may not agree with what Elite does on the forums, but get some of his gear, grow it, smoke it, and THEN come back and tell us how much better Arjan's is. Elite will win hands down, every time. I'm not saying I agree or disagree with him bashing other people, but I am saying that his weed is sick and potent as hell.

Next, do some research on BREEDING and then come back and tell me that Arjan is a true breeder. Arjan can't grow a plant to save his life, just ask shabita hata (or whatever the old owner of GHS name is). When hes selling a genetic called Trainwreck that doesn't even come from the original trainwreck arcata cut, but yet still continues to name it after a "legend" strain? Give me break. Its con-artistry. Same with his bubba kush which is obviously from sativa lineage and doesn't have an ounce of true pre98 bubba kush in it, yet he still continues to sell it as Bubba Kush to confuse and make people believe that its the "real deal" bubba kush. The list goes on & on with his "name games". Chemdog (which isn't even spelled right, which I think is another attempt to confuse). He isn't even a "pollen chucker", hes a rich cocksucker that doesn't even have a love for the business that he's in (breeding), just a love for business.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 15, 2009)

i wish i had a cape, crown, and a harem of dutch stoner women force feeding me cannabis, that's good marketing.


----------



## pinkus (Jun 15, 2009)

indianaman said:


> i wish i had a cape, crown, and a harem of dutch stoner women force feeding me cannabis, that's good marketing.


i don't know about good marketing, but it sure as hell sounds like the good _*life!*_ 



they need a little "rim-shot" icon


----------



## indianaman (Jun 15, 2009)

i would pay to work at one of those cafes cleaning up human shit and crusty brownie off baking trays. kiss-ass

europe is so much cooler than us. in amsterdam they give you free heroin so you don't rob people for it.


----------



## Cyproz (Jun 15, 2009)

indianaman said:


> i would pay to work at one of those cafes cleaning up human shit and crusty brownie off baking trays. kiss-ass
> 
> europe is so much cooler than us. in amsterdam they give you free heroin so you don't rob people for it.



LOL europe wouldnt be europe without the USA. it would be Hitlerland yeaaaa super fun. have fun killing jews and smoking your heroin.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 15, 2009)

> get Franco alone away from Arjan and have him tell you what he REALLY thinks of him on a bad day.


He's probably a huge dick. But that isn't the point. 


> You may not agree with what Elite does on the forums


Not at all.


> but get some of his gear, grow it, smoke it, and THEN come back and tell us how much better Arjan's is. Elite will win hands down, every time.


Why would I wish to support someone whos practices i disagree with?


> I'm not saying I agree or disagree with him bashing other people, but I am saying that his weed is sick and potent as hell.


While I'm sure that this is true, I'm not stupid enough to believe that its any better than you can get anywhere else.


> half-naked dutch girls literally SHOVING their weed in your face.


Oh, the humanity!


> Next, do some research on BREEDING and then come back and tell me that Arjan is a true breeder.


Done, 
ARJAN IS A TRUE BREEDER!!!
Question his practices if you like, but you can't in good concience tell me that he hasn't done amazing things for the growing community. Especially when your compairison is Elite.
Arjan is not only taking the time to search out rare landrace genetics, he is then stabilizing them for years before releasing the seeds commercially. And when he does, they're dried for you too. 
All your boy elite does is chuck pollen in a basement somewhere and cashes your cheques. $85 for 4 wet, untested seeds.
4 regular seeds?
You'll be lucky to get a single plant worth keeping in the bunch.

The truth will set you free. califonia isn't the center of the universe. $21 per regular seed is robbery, the smoke reports on elites website are all written by him, and arjan is a huge fucking dick, who breeds top quality cannabis.
deal with it.


----------



## trapper (Jun 15, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> LOL europe wouldnt be europe without the USA. it would be Hitlerland yeaaaa super fun. have fun killing jews and smoking your heroin.


come to the reserve brother,and bring that scumbag abramoff so i can send him to get shot.dont put all europe in one basket kid.


----------



## Cyproz (Jun 15, 2009)

what has he done for the pot community??? besides sell decent seeds and make bank on it? thats doing alot for the pot community. anyone who wears a cape and crown is a complete lunitic and should be submitted to an asylum. you dont call yourself the king, you earn that title from thousands of people.


----------



## Cyproz (Jun 15, 2009)

trapper said:


> come to the reserve brother,and bring that scumbag abramoff so i can send him to get shot.dont put all europe in one basket kid.


 i would never join the reserve and i have no clue who abramoff is either. and i will put europe in the same basket.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 15, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> i would never join the reserve and i have no clue who abramoff is either. and i will put europe in the same basket.


I think what he was saying, was a somewhat black humored joke, that if the Americans had not dropped above Holland and France to take those countries back from nazi occupation, he'd be color coding his seeds with rainbow swastikas today. 

Was a sort of blunt and very general with all of Europe, but yea.


----------



## trapper (Jun 15, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> i would never join the reserve and i have no clue who abramoff is either. and i will put europe in the same basket.


"indian reservation" not the army,you talk about europe killing jews,so i said come to the rez man and bring jack abramoff who is a scumbag that thinks natives are the lowest on the totem pole next to his superior race.but this site is not for polotics.


----------



## Cyproz (Jun 15, 2009)

lol i understand that Indians have it bad here but i dont see any gas chambers or "work" camps. yes this jack fellow is an asshole but i dont hang out with him or people like him. i dont live on a rez but i have native american blood in me thank you very much. theres no king of pot and anyone who calls themselves it is a punk. if you see arjans pictures, hes always with a bunch of cannibis cups around him. he is an egotistic P.O.S. and praising a man who thinks hes the best is only gonna make him more of an jackass.


----------



## trapper (Jun 15, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> lol i understand that Indians have it bad here but i dont see any gas chambers or "work" camps. yes this jack fellow is an asshole but i dont hang out with him or people like him. i dont live on a rez but i have native american blood in me thank you very much. theres no king of pot and anyone who calls themselves it is a punk. if you see arjans pictures, hes always with a bunch of cannibis cups around him. he is an egotistic P.O.S. and praising a man who thinks hes the best is only gonna make him more of an jackass.


i dont see gas chambers in europe right now either, so whats your point.16 million natives get killed but because no gas then its cool.


----------



## to serve man (Jun 15, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> lol i understand that Indians have it bad here but i dont see any gas chambers or "work" camps.


Remember the Trail Of Tears? Small pox? Can you say 'systematic genocide of an entire race'? Native indians have always had it bad, and its days like Thanksgiving & Columbus Day that keep the illusion of Uncle Sam alive.

Andrew Jackson is considered a great man. If Hitler was on the $20 bill how would the Jews feel?


----------



## Cyproz (Jun 15, 2009)

im not trying to talk politics, but in my original statement i meant that without america coming to europes aide, places like amsterdam may not even exist today and arjan would never even have a buisness or a chance to be an ass. who knows, maybe hitler was an anti-pot man. their may be natives dieing here but i dont see our army going into reserves and shooting them and killing them.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 15, 2009)

jackson was a hell of a president, he adopted an indian boy from a battle dude. not comparable to hitler.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 15, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> im not trying to talk politics, but in my original statement i meant that without america coming to europes aide, places like amsterdam may not even exist today and arjan would never even have a buisness or a chance to be an ass. who knows, maybe hitler was an anti-pot man. their may be natives dieing here but i dont see our army going into reserves and shooting them and killing them.


dude, just.... stop.


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jun 15, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> dude, just.... stop.


 
Yeah spruce I would have to agree with you especially after reading most of the pages in this thread....


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 15, 2009)

to put it simply and this is always the case i have never never ever heard of a medical user in cali with ability to try all the newest most wanted strains say they would prefer what could be found in amsterdam or elsewhere this is not a local pride thing its just the truth. i have been to amsterdam twice and was unimpressed with what i found from greenhouse or other breeders not to say its all bad over there but it is simply not on par with the best available in cali. why would arjan try to rip off cali strains if they sucked. its been like this for many years where do you think skunk originated or various hazes where did northern lights originate to mention just a few of the many strains from cali originally and that was 20 years ago before the med scene. the european breeders still use those for making strains. my point is elite is not the only breeder offering clone strains from cali there are others and all are better options than old school strains available overseas. one thing people dont get is evolution through breeding even with the same total gene pool strains will get stronger if selectively bred for the desirable traits. so when people say that the best of 20 years ago is the same as today they do not understand breeding and what can be accomplished. i have smoked and grown many older strains from europe and i have smoked and grown strains from here what you will find is that people who have used both will always side with the cali breeders as having the best genetics. so if you have not experienced cali cannabis you probably should before you base your opinions only off of greenhouse and other offerings.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 15, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> dude, just.... stop.


Yea I was just trying to point out *maybe *he had some innocent, non-serious, little itty bitty black humor racial remark, but nope he was serious.

I take back my condolences of his behalf.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 15, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Yea I was just trying to point out *maybe *he had some innocent, non-serious, little itty bitty black humor racial remark, but nope he was serious.
> 
> I take back my condolences of his behalf.


Yeah, jokes are jokes, but this kid has a pretty messed up view of the world.


----------



## Raef (Jun 15, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Yeah, jokes are jokes, but this kid has a pretty messed up view of the world.


 
Yeah but.......... it's a pretty messed up world and after all it was just one kids view


----------



## Cyproz (Jun 15, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Yeah, jokes are jokes, but this kid has a pretty messed up view of the world.


go fuck ur self, my views are my views who the fuck are u to tell me they are messed up? your no one just like me. who says ur views arent the ones messed up. dont ever look down upon me.


----------



## Raef (Jun 15, 2009)

okay, I have asked this before without much fanfare. I'll give it another go. I grew years ago, just now getting back into it. I need seeds! I have been lurking for months and after reading many posts have finally decided to buy dutch passion ww seeds from the attitude. I would like to know what opinions any of the people here might have on this...thanks


----------



## danrasta (Jun 15, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> go fuck ur self, my views are my views who the fuck are u to tell me they are messed up? your no one just like me. who says ur views arent the ones messed up. dont ever look down upon me.


 
You my friend are a fucking clown


----------



## Cyproz (Jun 15, 2009)

danrasta said:


> You my friend are a fucking clown


yes im a clown because danrasta called me a clown. well can MOD change my name to clown now please?


----------



## danrasta (Jun 15, 2009)

Nope your a clown because nearly every post i read from you makes me laugh!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 15, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> go fuck ur self, my views are my views who the fuck are u to tell me they are messed up? your no one just like me. who says ur views arent the ones messed up. dont ever look down upon me.


My view is that your views are fucked up. Don't judge me!!!

I asked you to stop because you were digging your hole deeper and deeper. 

You know this site is for people 18+ right?


----------



## trapper (Jun 15, 2009)

indianaman said:


> jackson was a hell of a president, he adopted an indian boy from a battle dude. not comparable to hitler.


ya the jackson indian act was cool.


----------



## trapper (Jun 15, 2009)

cyproz i dont get you man,i don't want to get in a pissing match,but i asked you why you promote a breeder whos genetics you never tried,when your called on it you call people unknowledgeable assholes,then you have the audacity to think that aboriginals have not had genocide forced apon them.but their is good and bad in all of us,that includes me.And that includes all breeders.but you keep selling the line your selling.


----------



## pinkus (Jun 16, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Yeah, jokes are jokes, but this kid has a pretty messed up view of the world.



more like grandfather, that is the same story line that was accepted in the 50s and 60s and was the propaganda of a generation.


----------



## pinkus (Jun 16, 2009)

indianaman said:


> jackson was a hell of a president, he adopted an indian boy from a battle dude. not comparable to hitler.


just because he adopted one kid, does not negate his "annexing" the Cherokee and Creek homelands, despite the tribes mostly successful efforts to assimilate. They were "rich" and the land had gold. It pissed off the white folk. Jackson stole the land forced them to march in the winter from Florida and Georgia to fucking Oklahoma...oh they did give them blankets though...infected with small pox!!!!!!

he was popular with people he considered people.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 16, 2009)

pinkus said:


> just because he adopted one kid, does not negate his "annexing" the Cherokee and Creek homelands, despite the tribes mostly successful efforts to assimilate. They were "rich" and the land had gold. It pissed off the white folk. Jackson stole the land forced them to march in the winter from Florida and Georgia to fucking Oklahoma...oh they did give them blankets though...infected with small pox!!!!!!
> 
> he was popular with people he considered people.


This is true.

Jackson had his good side, but he had an evil side as well. This man is referring to the "Trail of Tears".

Look it up, thousands died from starvation and just the trek alone. The smallpox was the icing on the cake.

This migration out west, also brought confrontations and clashes with neighboring tribes. I love history but this is neither the time nor place.

*Honestly people, it's futile.* Just ignore him and he'll go away. 

He's just looking to vent his racism and hate into another subject.

If you keep fueling the troll fire, it'll keep burning.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 16, 2009)

the indians got royally fucked in many ways one of americas bigger atrocities in our short history. anyways this should be started in the politics section.


----------



## pinkus (Jun 16, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> I love history but this is neither the time nor place.



to bad it's not the place. the way histories get rewritten is fucking amazing. The prevailing views about things as recent as Ronald Reagan have been turned on their head.  

I'm pretty sure maybe 10% here even know what iran-contra refers to. In the general public maybe 3% We now have instant access to information, but 99.9% is infotainment. Of course indiana man thinks Jackson was cool~it's way easier to just believe what they show you in school. a thin veneer of half truths. Jackson wasn't all bad, but i'm sure Hitler loved his mother too

*Rant is now concluded.*


----------



## pinkus (Jun 16, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> the indians got royally fucked in many ways one of americas bigger atrocities in our short history. anyways this should be started in the politics section.



i agree.....i nebver look there


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

jackson whooped ass at the battle of new orleans, the greatest battle of 1812, except the war was over already for 3 weeks.

Jackson is not Hitler.


----------



## trapper (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you know that their were official documents of the US government ordering the use of Small pox for killing tribes.They knowingly traded blankets infected with small pox's to eliminate the tribes.It was the number one commodity traded and they made sure small pox was prevalent in all the blankets they gave after a certain time period.A lot of my sons family were taken from home and locked away in residential schools until they ran away or were 18.you would not believe the sick shit that went on in those evil places.just because a priest doesn't get married hes getting his rocks off,and if you didn't except Jesus or pray for Israel you were beaten,you spoke your native toungue and it was the devils language and you got beaten,you used your tribe name you got beaten,your total history was beaten out of you a long with your beliefs.but i can go on for pages,i am sure cyproz will say only 1 genocide happend and that was in europe in the 2nd world war.


----------



## trapper (Jun 16, 2009)

indianaman said:


> jackson whooped ass at the battle of new orleans, the greatest battle of 1812, except the war was over already for 3 weeks.
> 
> Jackson is not Hitler.


he may not be hitler to the jews but hes hitler to us,


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

no offfense but i'm glad i was born a stinky italian cuz nobody brings up our part in world war 2. native americans had it pretty rough, but now they have casinos. that's fucked up.


----------



## trapper (Jun 16, 2009)

If you think that jackson was not part of the death of 16 million aboriginals then your misled Indianaman,he was well aware of what he was doing and why.i never read a story about him putting a stop to the massacre.


----------



## pinkus (Jun 16, 2009)

indianaman said:


> jackson whooped ass at the battle of new orleans, the greatest battle of 1812, except the war was over already for 3 weeks.
> 
> Jackson is not Hitler.


no, he wasn't hitler. He was a different homicidal maniac. Winning a battle is never going to sell me on his better attributes. Hitler won LOTS of battles.


----------



## pinkus (Jun 16, 2009)

indianaman said:


> no offfense but i'm glad i was born a stinky italian cuz nobody brings up our part in world war 2. native americans had it pretty rough, but now they have casinos. that's fucked up.


wait...you praise arjan cuz he lives well, and it's fucked up that indians can have casinos?!?! i'm very confused.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

would you rather have hitler or jackson as your president?

i think i'd take the latter myself.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

i meant that we get to kill a shite load of them then we give them parts of arizona and casinos and say here ya go guys sorry.


----------



## nickbbad (Jun 16, 2009)

How about those damn mermaids <<< I don't know if I should fuck them or eat them.


----------



## trapper (Jun 16, 2009)

indianaman said:


> no offfense but i'm glad i was born a stinky italian cuz nobody brings up our part in world war 2. native americans had it pretty rough, but now they have casinos. that's fucked up.


Casinos,hell you should check the Italian names on the tribes who have casinoes in north east united states.those tribes were killed off years ago now you got joe pistone showing up with his native card.google it some time.no one cares about casinos,every one is fighting to find their dignity in a land that was fee and now your just another welfare indian,im fortunate to live way up north to still see strong role models working the lines and the bush camps,were colledge grads go home after 1 day in these god for saken places.but on a whole we are generations away from things being right,all the alcohol babies was the rot gut gas whiskey and loss of your past identity.i see in a 100 years that many kids will be right their with pride in their heart a belief in a better life.not just another drunk indian that you can thrill kill with out a investgation.if i had a dollar for every time i heard my son called a dirty indian behind my back i would be rich,instead ive gotten a multiple broken twisted nose and shabby knuckles,but it will turn,but untill children learn about the demise of the people they share the land with it wont,as long as the corriculum only teaches us about the holocaust it will be slow to come.how messed up is that.


----------



## pinkus (Jun 16, 2009)

indianaman said:


> would you rather have hitler or jackson as your president?
> 
> i think i'd take the latter myself.


neither. it's a false choice. I'd rather have Ron Paul or even Herbert Fucking Hoover~Jackson was a murderous scum bag that sent my some of my ancestors on a death march so the US could steal their land. It's ok cuz they settled by giving my grandma 10 acres in the 70's. 

Read about his whole life it is very interesting and it is a matter of perspective. From my perspective, he should have been tried for genocide.


----------



## trapper (Jun 16, 2009)

they used to put gas cans so the kids had sniff,and wouldn't puncture the reserves main tank.they could of left bales of weed their instead,even beer is better then sniffing gas.go figure.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

jackson would challenge people to duels and slap people with gloves and other olde timey stuff.

Hitler was worse i don't know how the hell this conversation took off like this.


----------



## pinkus (Jun 16, 2009)

indianaman said:


> jackson would challenge people to duels and slap people with gloves and other olde timey stuff.
> 
> Hitler was worse i don't know how the hell this conversation took off like this.


HE did old timey stuff like shoot people he was mad at. He was a great soldier. But if you look at how many people he shot cuz he was pissed off, you'll see he was a psychopath.

It took off because Jackson is a VERY contraversial figure who some idolize and some want tried for genocide, literally.... tried for genocide.


----------



## trapper (Jun 16, 2009)

indianaman said:


> jackson would challenge people to duels and slap people with gloves and other olde timey stuff.
> 
> Hitler was worse i don't know how the hell this conversation took off like this.


it started by cyproz calling Europeans dogs for killing jews,i asked cyproz how he felt that as an american he has no warts.why can he put down Europeans for killing 6 million jews but not his stock killing 16 million natives.but hitler and jackson share the same warped house,and share the same warped ideology.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

i'd rather have jackson than Bush, 

Hitler was a complete loony who conquered europe and killed jews, homosexuals, christians, russians,commies, and even italians after they surrendered.

Bush must have sniffed a little too much paint behind the wood shed as a young man.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

ok. i'll give you jackson was bloodthirsty but he didn't wake up one day and think

''i'll build death factories for the sole purpose of the execution of people and the cremation of their bodies today''.

The nazis did horrible experiments on people unfathomable to us lucky fucks.


----------



## cowboylogic (Jun 16, 2009)

subcool said:


> Arjan is an amazing business man and understands marketing better than almost anyone I have ever seen.
> Arjan has the capitol and the clout to out spend the other competitors with the exception of Derri and Luke.
> When you give a gram of hash, weed and a bobble head doll to pot heads that are used to smoking swag its very easy to win the vote of those people.
> The Cannabis cup is not about the best weed is about the best marketing and promotion
> ...


You said it about as simply and to the point as it could be said. Lets flash back like 15 20 yrs. GHS were pioneers (lack of a better word at this time, stoned) and have done much for the strains and medi world. But as has been said, money buys power. Just look at our last VP?!?


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

Now about Hitler..... I'm just playin.

i was on greenhouses site and i think they have their own apartments in amsterdam.

fancy.


----------



## pinkus (Jun 16, 2009)

indianaman said:


> ok. i'll give you jackson was bloodthirsty but he didn't wake up one day and think
> 
> ''i'll build death factories for the sole purpose of the execution of people and the cremation of their bodies today''.
> 
> The nazis did horrible experiments on people unfathomable to us lucky fucks.


it's the genocide. I'd rather die in a gas chamber than covertly be infected with small pox. 

the particulars are different...you don't think jackson would shoot someone cuz they were gay? 

yeah, cyprox started spouting about the hash blocks in the dam would have Swastikas imprinted if it weren't for......apple pie? i can't remember. 

I don't know, reading history can be painful because you realize we live great at the expense of.... someone else.

let's put it in more comedic terms. Jackson would have seen eye to eye with Gen. J.D. Ripper l


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

The Great Jack D. Ripper was only looking out for our fluids.

if you know about your fluoride it was developed by the NAZI's and the European Union has made fluoridation of water illegal for years.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

ilsa she wolf of the ss.
http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/category/sexy/watch/v1017246axbBwmWT


----------



## nickbbad (Jun 16, 2009)

indianaman said:


> ilsa she wolf of the ss.
> http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/category/sexy/watch/v1017246axbBwmWT


I have that movie also a couple others of ilsa


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

i've never watched it but it looks FUBAR.

I'm watching Der Undertang on this website.


----------



## trapper (Jun 16, 2009)

indianaman said:


> ok. i'll give you jackson was bloodthirsty but he didn't wake up one day and think
> 
> ''i'll build death factories for the sole purpose of the execution of people and the cremation of their bodies today''.
> 
> The nazis did horrible experiments on people unfathomable to us lucky fucks.


I have heard the stories of the tribes left with no food or shelter,infected with small poxs,freezing,hungry and dieing.how sick as that.im sure they were praying for instant death then a slow death over a harsh winter.you know whats messed,that we were beaten to bless israel,how ironic that the paths collide.We were taught that we were pagan dogs who must pray for the chosen to return to israel so the people beating us could be saved by the messiah,but it could only happen if we prayed for the chosen children,i had some weird acid trips thinking of that propaganda shit.And to think that Bush believes that shit.but lets get back to talking weed.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

yes... arjan is fancy.

Fuck Jackson.


----------



## lozac123 (Jun 16, 2009)

this thread goes off topic a lot!!


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

yep.......
myriad of people places and drugs tends to do that.


----------



## trapper (Jun 16, 2009)

lozac123 said:


> this thread goes off topic a lot!!


that made me laugh,i been part of it from the beginning,i have to read it all again to see its zig zags.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

FLUIDS!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1KvgtEnABY


----------



## 4homegrown (Jul 18, 2009)

i'll tell you what, arjan know what he is doing, by far the best breeder out there as far as i am concerned, i have tried several of his haze seeds and the church, the only problems i have had was growers mistakes.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jul 18, 2009)

4homegrown said:


> i'll tell you what, arjan know what he is doing, by far the best breeder out there as far as i am concerned, i have tried several of his haze seeds and the church, the only problems i have had was growers mistakes.


you should checkout TGA Subcool or Reserva Privada then.

the strains sell themselves, not one bad thing heard about either breeder.

Subcool himself is especially rad.


----------



## nickbbad (Jul 18, 2009)

Quick question 4homegrown Have you ever grown anything else? And if so who's?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 18, 2009)

4homegrown said:


> i'll tell you what, arjan know what he is doing, by far the best breeder out there as far as i am concerned, i have tried several of his haze seeds and the church, the only problems i have had was growers mistakes.


yeah and i,m an eight legged walrus with the power of telepathy. seriously man do some research before you come out with that shit. most of the strains where made by shantibaba before he left greenhouse so how the fuck can you give arjan the credit by saying that he is (and i quote) "by far the best breeder out there". i mean dont get me wrong you can get some ok weed out of some of his seeds, but the strains are very unstable so how can you call this good breeding. anyone who says different will know the truth in time as arjan has decided now to only do fem seeds the genetics will suffer and so will anyone who puts there money in arjans pockets.


----------



## nickbbad (Jul 18, 2009)

Its like saying McDonald's is the best restaurant out there.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 18, 2009)

yup. most were made by shantibaba


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jul 18, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> Its like saying McDonald's is the best restaurant out there.


dude come on BIG MACS man!

fuck i'm hungry now.


----------



## nickbbad (Jul 18, 2009)

Sure Big Macs are good but is it as good as say a Steak or some BBQ?


----------



## pinkus (Jul 18, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> Sure Big Macs are good but is it as good as say a Steak or some BBQ?


or Dim Sum or lobster? there is so much more flavorful things JUST fastfood.


----------



## nickbbad (Jul 18, 2009)

pinkus said:


> or Dim Sum or lobster? there is so much more flavorful things JUST fastfood.


Agreed


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jul 19, 2009)

pinkus said:


> or Dim Sum or lobster? there is so much more flavorful things JUST fastfood.


no crap mang, i just thought of Mcdonalds.

To be honest, one of my favorite things to eat is a nice bowl of chowda + crackers  you probably already guessed that though 

Lobster bisque is amazing as well. I want a bowl of pho, haven't had that in a while.


ps: *I haven't seen some arjan dogging in a while, we need to crank this bitch uuupppp! *


----------



## Cyproz (Jul 19, 2009)

i was trying to let his thread die lol


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jul 20, 2009)

lol ok ignore my last comment then.


----------



## 001 (Jul 20, 2009)

coz he takes it up the arse


----------



## tea tree (Jul 20, 2009)

Go reserva privada! GO OG KUSH #18! Hey, peronally I thought it was a little lame that I saw green house selling some og like it was theirs. I dont know, after seeing this thread around I thought I had too! Lol. Breeding stories rock.


----------



## Kushkiller (Jul 20, 2009)

I wish i could get seeds from Arjan he does not ship to America thought.


----------



## Cyproz (Jul 20, 2009)

Kushkiller said:


> I wish i could get seeds from Arjan he does not ship to America thought.


arjan is Greenhouse Seeds, yes u can get his seeds.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 20, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> arjan is Greenhouse Seeds, yes u can get his seeds.


but why would you want them?

dont go for the big mac when you could have the lobster lol

p.s.arjan licks dicks.


----------



## pinkus (Jul 20, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Lobster bisque is amazing as well. I want a bowl of pho, haven't had that in a while.
> 
> 
> ps: *I haven't seen some arjan dogging in a while, we need to crank this bitch uuupppp! *



LOL I was thinking Pho, but i figured a bunch of peeps wouldn't know it.


----------



## danrasta (Jul 20, 2009)

I aint gonna say anything bad about arjan seeds cause i have a lemon skunk from him which is a lovely plant, but when i was in amsterdam two weeks ago i was at the greenhouse coffee shop and when i asked for kaia kush they had only scraps left in it and when i said i didnt want it the bud tender gave me funny look i decided to get some trainwreck after but he left the bag light it wasnt much but like WTF they're like the biggest coffee shop company in the dam and they're giving light bags when nearly all the other places are usually giving the little bit extra!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 20, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> but why would you want them?
> 
> dont go for the big mac when you could have the lobster lol
> 
> p.s.arjan licks dicks.


Lol. Guessing you don't care for Arjan too much? Heheheh


----------



## Cyproz (Jul 20, 2009)

danrasta said:


> I aint gonna say anything bad about arjan seeds cause i have a lemon skunk from him which is a lovely plant, but when i was in amsterdam two weeks ago i was at the greenhouse coffee shop and when i asked for kaia kush they had only scraps left in it and when i said i didnt want it the bud tender gave me funny look i decided to get some trainwreck after but he left the bag light it wasnt much but like WTF they're like the biggest coffee shop company in the dam and they're giving light bags when nearly all the other places are usually giving the little bit extra!


thats mega lame. if i had my own legal growshop/cafe and i could legally grow i would be giving huge sacks. it feels way better to hook people up. especially if i had a warehouse full of legal growing.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Lol. Guessing you don't care for Arjan too much? Heheheh


i grew out his great white shark 4-5 year ago and was happy with it three years later i grew out his himalayan gold and big bang and thought they were dog shit(too many different pheno,s and none were any good) . and i just finished his white widow that hermed to death. 
so for this reason NO I DONT LIKE HIM, but too be honest i dont like anyone like arjan who puts the money before the weed. he is abusing one of lifes greater things. it,s not personal HONEST.


----------



## Cyproz (Jul 21, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> i grew out his great white shark 4-5 year ago and was happy with it three years later i grew out his himalayan gold and big bang and thought they were dog shit(too many different pheno,s and none were any good) . and i just finished his white widow that hermed to death.
> so for this reason NO I DONT LIKE HIM, but too be honest i dont like anyone like arjan who puts the money before the weed. he is abusing one of lifes greater things. it,s not personal HONEST.


exactly, there are breeders who make strains to better the weed and have better genetics at our disposal. for someone like arjan who treats it as a business for money, which it is but its way more then that, its disgusting.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> exactly, there are breeders who make strains to better the weed and have better genetics at our disposal. for someone like arjan who treats it as a business for money, which it is but its way more then that, its disgusting.


how can you expect weed to get internationaly legal when people like arjan abuse it for money. he is no better than the organized criminals that grow it and spray it with shit. difference is he is doing it legally and does,nt have to spray it to make his money because he is selling it as light bags in overpriced coffe shops. people like arjan are destroying our hopes. he is a cunt


----------



## Cyproz (Jul 21, 2009)

yea i remember when i was starting off and wanted a pure high THC content. and near that moment GHS released alaskan ice. so i bought it because it was 24% THC, and i grew it all excited. well they all effin hermied on me. my free seeds that were from g13 labs and growing same time and place were 1000 times better.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> yea i remember when i was starting off and wanted a pure high THC content. and near that moment GHS released alaskan ice. so i bought it because it was 24% THC, and i grew it all excited. well they all effin hermied on me. my free seeds that were from g13 labs and growing same time and place were 1000 times better.


right enough talk summon the angry mob light the torch,s and yield you pitch forks lets go burn the fuckers down. haha.

have you watched any of the greenhouse grow videos? they come across as very arrogent and his mate franco is a fucking joke. and whats with naming green after himself all the time. i might make one and call it oneeyedwilly,s super duper amazing great haze....lol.......what a joke.
also i heard greenhouse dont have any new genetics so where the fuck is he getting these new strains from?


----------



## Cyproz (Jul 21, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> right enough talk summon the angry mob light the torch,s and yield you pitch forks lets go burn the fuckers down. haha.
> 
> have you watched any of the greenhouse grow videos? they come across as very arrogent and his mate franco is a fucking joke. and whats with naming green after himself all the time. i might make one and call it oneeyedwilly,s super duper amazing great haze....lol.......what a joke.
> also i heard greenhouse dont have any new genetics so where the fuck is he getting these new strains from?


yea but after oneeyedwilly's super duper amazing great haze u have to make a #1, #2, #3 and maybe even #4......ahahahha

yea his videos are a joke. if hes making so much money u think he could buy a nice HD camera to show us how great his stuff is.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> yea but after oneeyedwilly's super duper amazing great haze u have to make a #1, #2, #3 and maybe even #4......ahahahha
> 
> yea his videos are a joke. if hes making so much money u think he could buy a nice HD camera to show us how great his stuff is.


.

i wish i could kill both them kunt,s and use em both for fertilizer on my plants. then at least they can grow some decent weed. haha
.


----------



## Cyproz (Jul 21, 2009)

hahahah lol yea. 

Breaking News!! Best fert is Arjan ashes. Spread them in your soil for great results and amazing growth.

Lol


----------



## nickbbad (Jul 21, 2009)

Cyproz I was wondering if you could comment on this some guy is saying elite got busted https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/179608-elite-gentics-6.html
It starts at post #193


----------



## Cyproz (Jul 21, 2009)

jesus i hope not. who is this swerve guy? does he have a breeding company? cause if so then he just hammered the nail into his coffin. Why would you narc on someone who has such good genetics.

Elite has been MIA from his forums for 10 days now!! people who know him better are trying to contact him and see if hes ok. he does sometimes get heavy migraines or something but 10 days is a long time to be MIA. ill try to find out more and see whats going on. ill keep you guys updated.


----------



## nickbbad (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## il3fe (Jul 21, 2009)

i dont particularly agree or disagree with any of you guys, but in the end, it comes down to one thing.
money. whatever he did to get those seeds, he suceeded. whether he actually travelled unknown realms just to get pure exotic genetics or not, he's the one with all the green(weed and flows)
like they say- don't hate the playa, hate the game
peace.


----------



## Cyproz (Jul 21, 2009)

il3fe said:


> i dont particularly agree or disagree with any of you guys, but in the end, it comes down to one thing.
> money. whatever he did to get those seeds, he suceeded. whether he actually travelled unknown realms just to get pure exotic genetics or not, he's the one with all the green(weed and flows)
> like they say- don't hate the playa, hate the game
> peace.



but the thing is they arent good pure genetics. they are crap weeds with good names and even better marketing ploys. And they are so unstable, he releases things before he makes them stable just to get more money. sadly people buy his stuff so why would he stop.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

anyone read the current issue of TY magazine? Y'all might find it interesting. Talks about genetics of yesteryears and how when it became illegal to grow weed in America, the scene went to the Amsterdam and that's when genetics starting going downhill. Y'all should check it out. A very good read


----------



## Cyproz (Jul 21, 2009)

i would if i had a subscription to that mag. what is TY?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

Treating yourself . They also have a website


----------



## pinkus (Jul 21, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> jesus i hope not. who is this swerve guy? does he have a breeding company?


word is "elite's" genetics are great but they are mostly Swerve's or OGrascal's.
Swerve is "the Cali Connection". so i'll put another PotPimp link here....www.potpimp.com OG is there already, word is Swerve will show up there too.

Peace


----------



## Big P (Jul 21, 2009)

I will now chime in and show you how I grew the mother of all mothers, the mother of all plants. I present to you feminized greenhouse seeds White widow. 5 female seeds, 5 massive monsters in a 5' x 5' closet.

this was my second or third grow ever I think. I let the photos speak for them selves. Stop the hate. GHS is in no way an amature seed breeder.


these babies still had atleast 3 more weeks to fatten up when I took these pictures

all from grown from seed.


----------



## danrasta (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice big p


----------



## trapper (Jul 21, 2009)

pinkus said:


> word is "elite's" genetics are great but they are mostly Swerve's or OGrascal's.
> Swerve is "the Cali Connection". so i'll put another PotPimp link here....www.potpimp.com OG is there already, word is Swerve will show up there too.
> 
> Peace


wow,i dont like this,i just googled and you see elite being ripped off by thc farmer,people at thc farmer threatning elite and his mainman,then you read swerve who ever he is is mad at elite and now a new seed maker is popping up in america called potpimp.my question is why would any one do business with any of them with all the back door shit going on.to me i wouldnt want my information going to any of them,unless you can tell me why.


----------



## Big P (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks man


although I will say I did obtain a clone only strain from Cali called Cherry Lime Ricky and it was prefered as more potent by me and my peoples

but that strain could not compete with the massive yield of the white widow. however back then all I used as ferz was the 3 part general 
hydroponics series.

I am now once again after a long break growing this white widow mother again, but this time I am loading her down heavily with Kool Bloom flowering addative to increase the resin and potency of the buds.

dont get me wrong this is primo bud with very heady & energetic high. selling for top dollars for my buddy who is a provider.

im using koolbloom in conjunction with the 3 part GH series. I think my crop this round will be much more potent to possibly match the cherry lime ricky form cali in stregth. also I chopped my last white widow crops too early as they became so fucking fat, the colas i mean that bud rot would of have a field day. this time I made show to raise many much smaller colas to avoid the poblems that come with such massive colas

with my current ww grow when you touch the colas it like touching a soaking wet paint brush covered in white suger syrup so im hoping the excess of Koolbloom is doing its thing

I have to wash the fuck out of my hands and arms if I so much as try to adjust a small part of the canopy.

main thing i was impressed with about GHS and mind you I have only grown thier ww stain and that cherry lime ricky which is a cross of AK47 & Jack Flash

but the main thing i was impress with is their fem seeds all produced beautiful ladies and all sprouted like champs within 3 days of planting in rock wool in my DWC setup. 

I can literaly clone this fucker with no regard at all, I bet you could throw a cutting of this strain in the woods on a rainy week and that fucker would put down stakes and start to grow in 7 days.

the plants pray beautifully to the HPS gods, you can feel how hardy this plant is.

I cut a clone that is pointing to the left and come back 15 min after I put it in the clone tray and that fucker has creepily moved it head to point staight up and spead it hands out to pray to the gods of light

its kinda creepy, that you even cut the bitch and it doesnt miss a beat.

anyway I, like it, also worship the sun god

let us dicuss these issues further.

Let us smoke a while


----------



## pinkus (Jul 21, 2009)

trapper said:


> wow,i dont like this,i just googled and you see elite being ripped off by thc farmer,people at thc farmer threatning elite and his mainman,then you read swerve who ever he is is mad at elite and now a new seed maker is popping up in america called potpimp.my question is why would any one do business with any of them with all the back door shit going on.to me i wouldnt want my information going to any of them,unless you can tell me why.


Hate to say it, but I'd read all you can before you make any conclusions. I will say that the "consensus" @PotPimp is that Logic at THCfarmer was (and is still) pulling lots of shit with lots of peeps~breeders included. I've read both sides now on the DNA debacle now that they landed @PP...Logic was and is cencoring, deleting and spreading misinformation on some sort of power trip.

Ripz is in S Wales and has been a long time member (though infrequent) member here @RIU and has always been only helpful to me. He was @thcfarm when the shit went down with DNA and others....THCfarmer even banned Subcool when he wouldn't comply with logic's "rules" which don't seem to apply to Logic himself. You should read DNA's take on it @PP

As for elite's gear, nobody there is saying it's not the bomb. It's more about personal promises being broken by "friends" not to breed certain plants that were gifted Elite "for personal use". I should say I'd be hard pressed not to break that promise when the gear was stellar and there is DEFINITELY a market for it.

the reasons for going through Potpimp are a fair pricing policy, great genetics, good peeps etc. OGR has already said his beans will go for less than through Elite's site or THCfarmer.

If you don't think there are narcs, bitches, cheats etc. on this site...well I have some beach front property for sale you might be interested in.

take it easy trapper man


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 21, 2009)

pinkus said:


> Hate to say it, but I'd read all you can before you make any conclusions. I will say that the "consensus" @PotPimp is that Logic at THCfarmer was (and is still) pulling lots of shit with lots of peeps~breeders included. I've read both sides now on the DNA debacle now that they landed @PP...Logic was and is cencoring, deleting and spreading misinformation on some sort of power trip.
> 
> Ripz is in S Wales and has been a long time member (though infrequent) member here @RIU and has always been only helpful to me. He was @thcfarm when the shit went down with DNA and others....THCfarmer even banned Subcool when he wouldn't comply with logic's "rules" which don't seem to apply to Logic himself. You should read DNA's take on it @PP
> 
> ...


Just goes to show you, ripping on arjan for being dishonest is selective prosecution. There isn't a breeder around that hasn't started with someone elses genes, thats just the way it goes.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 21, 2009)

Big P said:


> I will now chime in and show you how I grew the mother of all mothers, the mother of all plants. I present to you feminized greenhouse seeds White widow. 5 female seeds, 5 massive monsters in a 5' x 5' closet.
> 
> this was my second or third grow ever I think. I let the photos speak for them selves. Stop the hate. GHS is in no way an amature seed breeder.
> 
> ...


fantastic. A great example of the quality genetics you can get from the greenhouse.


----------



## pinkus (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice Big P


----------



## trapper (Jul 21, 2009)

quo"teIf you don't think there are narcs, bitches, cheats etc. on this site...well I have some beach front property for sale you might be interested in". believe me i know,that was my point.Their seems to be a lot of shivs in the back,i dont know who potpimp is,my memory is not that good.but i dont like whats going on right now,it sounds like you know what your talking about,so tell us about elite.


----------



## pinkus (Jul 21, 2009)

trapper said:


> quo"teIf you don't think there are narcs, bitches, cheats etc. on this site...well I have some beach front property for sale you might be interested in". believe me i know,that was my point.Their seems to be a lot of shivs in the back,i dont know who potpimp is,my memory is not that good.but i dont like whats going on right now,it sounds like you know what your talking about,so tell us about elite.


Nah dude, i don't know shit about shit  it's just what i'm reading. I've read (some of) elite's stuff here and OGR's stuff there. between that and reading some of the strain history stuff i'll make my choices and judgments. 


It might be best to wait around to see if PP is the real deal...i'm not gonna wait though. I only do REALLY small orders for really SMALL grows, hopefully if they take aim at someone they'll be a bigger target.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2009)

Big P said:


> I will now chime in and show you how I grew the mother of all mothers, the mother of all plants. I present to you feminized greenhouse seeds White widow. 5 female seeds, 5 massive monsters in a 5' x 5' closet.
> 
> this was my second or third grow ever I think. I let the photos speak for them selves. Stop the hate. GHS is in no way an amature seed breeder.
> 
> ...


well no direspect too you mate, but anyone can get a good pheno but the point is that it is alot harder in a bunch of greenhouse seeds, because they are unstable. all you have shown me is one load of greenhouse seeds that were a success. well i myself had a few plants that WERE succesfull and got me very stoned but (and its a big but) i have grown a few of greenhouse seeds strains and found so many diff pheno,s (not many were good) that did,nt make up as good as other companys. 
you see the point you missed was that i am not saying you cant get what you want out of greenhouse seeds just that you can get it easier somewhere else yet he still claims to be the best.
oh and that white widow you speak of was first brought in by shantibaba not arjan

edit; and another thing is the qaulity of that plant is alot down too you, by the looks of things you did everything right. dont let arjan take your credit, hes done enough of that already


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 24, 2009)

looking good huge colas but seemingly low trich count which to me is more important than yield.


----------



## Big P (Jul 25, 2009)

i dont know man its not a top froster but definatly is of "kind bud" stature. i mean I have had several people cant hit it more than once.

ill get high splitting a cigerette sized joint with 2 or 3 people and i have a very high tolerance.

when we make green dragon we usually ingest 2 - 3 grams worth each of top quiality drag,

i think the best plants will give you great yeild and great high perfect balance,

if you start getting in the top echelon of primo bud your definatly going to either sacrifice yeild or time or somthing. its like one of those characters on a role playing game the more you increase his strength the less magic he has and vise versa

this is a very well balanced plant no doubt just. 


and it wasnt the pheno, infact it was a crap shoot on which one to make the mother cuz they were all goragious, 


ima keep my currents up for a good 10 weeks this time and try to butter them up real good. maybe i can get them more potent as i usually chop them early cuz i wanna smoke. 

ill take pics of the next batch and post them here


----------



## Cyproz (Jul 25, 2009)

Big P said:


> i think the best plants will give you great yeild and great high perfect balance,



no i think the best plants are ones with seeds that takes you 5 grams to get you buzzed.


----------



## Big P (Jul 25, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> no i think the best plants are ones with seeds that takes you 5 grams to get you buzzed.


 
lol pls buddy

what i got will put your momma to bed, dont hate, procrastinate and then smoke another bowl. u didnt even read my post correctly.

i fuckin hate cats who like to act like weed snobs, pretty sad really.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 25, 2009)

Big P said:


> lol pls buddy
> 
> what i got will put your momma to bed, dont hate, procrastinate and then smoke another bowl. u didnt even read my post correctly.
> 
> i fuckin hate cats who like to act like weed snobs, pretty sad really.


i think he was just being sarcastic because you pointed out the obvious.
maybe got a bit carried away.


----------



## Cyproz (Jul 25, 2009)

yea i was just pointing out that quote hehe, of course we want the best yielders and great highs.


----------



## Big P (Jul 26, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> yea i was just pointing out that quote hehe, of course we want the best yielders and great highs.


 

sorry about that


so man the elite gettin busted shit is crazy. i was wondering wtf was goin on when i saw everyone in this thread talkin about gettin seeds from within the USA

i think doin stuff like that from califonia where its legal and sending to nonlegal states from there will hurt califonia's cause on why they should be allowed to legalize. cuz they could possibly corrupt other states who choose not to legalize.

hope he is ok. and everyone else. be careful


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 26, 2009)

he was not shipping from cali oddly enough but indiana of all places.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 26, 2009)

most cali seed vendors sell there seeds through dispensaries or overseas.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jul 26, 2009)

Holy shit so it's official? Elite was bagged?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 26, 2009)

they got busted? i nearly ordered from them...actually racer it was you who recommended lol..oh well no harm no foul. shame about that ...i hate to see anyone get busted when it,s something to do mwith cannabis.


----------



## 3080growteam (Aug 15, 2009)

Elite Genetics said:


> rez didnt create chemdawg but your point is dead on..these well respected breeders are not just hating, if we were all just hating then we would hate on EVERY breeder ..GHS simply sells fakes, fake trainwreck, fake cheese, fake og kush, fake chemdawg, fake sour diesel..these people in the UK do not have the real clones..these are the facts..Rez is right about GHS & i can garantee you that anything from GHS wouldnt even get me high..most normal strains dont anymore, i smoke a whole jay of some 5-7 potency weed & if im lucky i feel a tiny buzz for 5 min., i wish people could understand what they are missing out on by not trying cali kush/diesel/chem & many other strains..they are far superior to anything in europe..it has been legal for along time in cali & there hundreds of clubs all over with people that can legally trade clones/legally breed seeds in mass qty etc.


 Yo man! i live in norway... and have trips to amsterdam every now and then... Dont u think to say us weed is far superior to anything here is a little much? had a lot of good weed in dam! surely the OG Kush and original east coast sour diesel i got at grey area was some of the better.. there is a lot of other strains just as good!! i blew 6000nkr on weed in 3 nights.. so dont tell me i have a low tolerance.. piz


----------



## Cyproz (Aug 15, 2009)

o god why the F did u bring this thread back from the grave?


----------



## pinkus (Aug 15, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> o god why the F did u bring this thread back from the grave?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xos2MnVxe-c


----------



## Cyproz (Aug 15, 2009)

pinkus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xos2MnVxe-c


LOL haha exactly, that was awesome thanks hehe


----------



## 3080growteam (Aug 15, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> just because i havent been somewhere doesnt mean i dont know whats there and what they have. I bet Russia has snow and ive never been there. I dont need to go to amsterdam to know whats there. I dont know if you've heard of the internet but it informs you on alot of things without having to travel across the globe. and if all the people in amsterdam are america hating assholes then maybe i dont wanna go.


 I bought good weed at Grey Area in dam.. run by a couple of AMERICANS they sell some original us strains like EC sour diesel, OG kush.. and some others.. but many of the local strains are just as good!! try homegrown palace! the cheese they sell is wicked!! and cheap!!


----------



## Cyproz (Aug 15, 2009)

i dont live anywhere near Dam. I dont think i will ever go there anyways, now that they made shrooms illegal and the fact that i have only heard its gone down hill in quality and uphill in prices.


----------



## bicycle racer (Aug 16, 2009)

been to the dam a couple times there is better cannabis in cali. not to say theres no good weed in holland but in cali its everywhere and always good the competition is too high for mediocre strains to last long out here on the market so there is a constant evolution of great strains.


----------



## Nine Coats (Aug 17, 2009)

ILLEGAL NATURE 420 said:


> I mean the Greenhouse Company has won 31 cups and offer some of the best prices on the net. They even have grow videos of a alot of their strains on Youtube. Yet you still see alot of ppl talking down on em. And whats up with rollitup's obsession with Nirvana? They are an inferior quality company but they get promoted like gods on this site!


Sorry dude, you need to inform yourself. LOL
The dutch seed boys have sold us all out. Read Treating Yourself magazines article "Dr, Frankenbeans" It's on line, Treatingyourself.com last issue. Read that and then see if you still believe them assholes are your friend? To another point, many super breeders have left The King Of Pot , , why? That too is well documanted. He's taken credit for many others' work.
Plus he cannot roll a freaking joint by himself. Watch his Strain Hunters and see how he rips off every landrace breeders!
He makes millions and offers the landrace breeders plastic beads!! Not to mention the demeaning attitude he has towards them. If you have reason to dislike a seed company, here is the place to voice the facts concerning that encounter. Don't just dis them! LOL dude, the world is a scary place. Also read, "The Botany of Desire" by Pollan. He'll tell you about Monsanto and their interest in the herb business. The King is hooked by the waist to monsanto!!
If they win, no herb will bear seeds, and no herb will be able to clone. You will have to go to The King to get seeds at 15$+ a bean. Is that what you want? Well, good then as it is coming sooner than you may understand. SAVE YOUR OWN GENETICS, TRADE WITH OTHERS ON THIS SITE!! WAKE THE HELL UP!!


----------



## Nine Coats (Aug 17, 2009)

good shot Pinkus. The King is a weak, we all smell it on him. $ is his GOD ! Poor Franco has to listen to his babble all day long!! Ever see their White Widow Videos? Well, when the King isn't humping the herb, they are man-handling it like crazy! And, by the way, their WW doesn't looked anything like the pictures one always sees of the plant. The video they have of the Widow, and their harvesting it is super poor. After ripping the plant apart while stammering in some sort of jibberish about, "The crystals, the crystals!" They finally show us a pile of bush, shaggy crap that wouldn't go around here for any price. Where are the super hard nuggs? You have to laugh! Some just do not get it! We do not need GHS, or any of them really. We have Cali and Canadian genetics not to mention OUR OWN CROSSES! The Britts and the Dutch are finished. This whole herb movement was All American, born out of the war on dope posed by King Richard in 1972. The "Home Grown" response to that attack on our liberties was and is the Herb Growing craze that has spread around the world. You Euros have to suck it up and see the truth , , you've been sold the hell out!
Trade and stash as many genetics with others on this site as possible. The day will soon be here when no bought herb seeds from the Nazi will produce seeds, nor will be able to clone. Ask the farmers about Monsanto and what has happened to the seed business with farmers. The herb boys are next to wittiness Monsanto's evil doings.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 17, 2009)

What an incredibly arrogant attitude.

I had really hoped this thread would die.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 17, 2009)

Also, you're encouraging breaking the site rules, which i'm quite sure is a violation in of itself.


----------



## Cyproz (Aug 17, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> What an incredibly arrogant attitude.
> 
> I had really hoped this thread would die.


yea i thought it would die too but some euro prick brought it up again for some reason.


----------



## natrone23 (Aug 17, 2009)

reserva privada aka DNA genetics

PurpleWreck


----------



## Big P (Aug 17, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> reserva privada aka DNA genetics
> 
> PurpleWreck


 
man that purple wreck looks sick


is it a good yielder?


where is the #1 place to get it. I.E. who invented it?


----------



## natrone23 (Aug 17, 2009)

Big P said:


> man that purple wreck looks sick
> 
> 
> is it a good yielder?
> ...


I got it from attitude....reserva privada

I would say average yielder but quick finisher and insane trich coverage and dense nuggets


----------



## Big P (Aug 17, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> I got it from attitude....reserva privada
> 
> I would say average yielder but quick finisher and insane trich coverage and dense nuggets


 
it looks sick, what parts usa you live natrone? im in southeast. last thing i purchased was black domina seeds but havnt even grown any yet. might try that purple wreck


----------



## natrone23 (Aug 17, 2009)

Big P said:


> it looks sick, what parts usa you live natrone? im in southeast. last thing i purchased was black domina seeds but havnt even grown any yet. might try that purple wreck


southeast too.......every harvest time I'm just astounded


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2009)

damn! that's frosty!


----------



## Big P (Aug 17, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> southeast too.......every harvest time I'm just astounded


 
i tried to Pm you but your box is full,

ya they look nice. thanks for the info

pm me if you have a chance


----------



## Nine Coats (Aug 17, 2009)

subcool said:


> Arjan is an amazing business man and understands marketing better than almost anyone I have ever seen.
> Arjan has the capitol and the clout to out spend the other competitors with the exception of Derri and Luke.
> When you give a gram of hash, weed and a bobble head doll to pot heads that are used to smoking swag its very easy to win the vote of those people.
> The Cannabis cup is not about the best weed is about the best marketing and promotion
> ...


High Times, CC, Weed World are nothing but trade mags for the bih seeds boys, and have nothing to do with truth or reality. Read a mag called, Treating Yourself, issue 17, article called," Dr. Frankenbean"


----------



## Big P (Aug 17, 2009)

i dont know, no reason to hate on these guys so much fellas. if they were not good they wouldnt be in business. greenhouse i mean

its all selling for $400 or more an oz, out here where we are getting cuffed and stuffed 

cant hate on $400 an oz most specially if you factor in the yield component!!

everyone knows u compromise potency for yield none of these plants are a jack of all trades

so the huge unwarrented hating going on in this thread to me seems mostly due to comercial competition / frustration of compeating seed breeders, jealousy, and outright obnoxiousness on the part of many


----------



## pinkus (Aug 17, 2009)

love tha avatar Big P


----------



## trapper (Aug 17, 2009)

everyone has good weed,every one.every one has access to every one else s.nothing is new under the sun.weather its the brits the dutch,the americans the canadians,they all do the same thing,they all cross a skunk#1 or a northern lights or a whie widow or a g13 or original haze or romulan or cheese or pre bubba or new bubba or old hash plant new hash plant,new aphgan old.Now it comes down to who can advertise through grow threads on various sites like this and others,who can get a story into high times,who can market and take great pics.Well arjan does what every one is doing,but hes got the loot to market it better.i like his old white rhino anh nl#5/haze but he ripped off others he has lied and cheated.he is is no DJ short or sam the skunk man or any of the real breeders.He has become what every one else is a seed salesmen.every one is still mixing the same old genetics,everyone.and more then half the pics are photo shopped.the seed selling business is a very dog eat dog if you look close enough.i got interested in breeding,and you read every thing about lineage and stuff,then you read all the lying cheating and stealing,but i sure respect those old timers who grew out the 1000 plus males,i tip my hat to you.


----------



## trapper (Aug 18, 2009)

One last thing,i have it on good information that a new super breed of pot is being worked on in some abandoned trapper shack.the place is well protected with leg hold traps made for catching wolves.word has it that one of arjans cronies has been caught twice in the same trap,because of ethics and laws they were forced to release him,their is a sign on the shack door that states it is a catch and release.they have already caught at least one crony from every seed company you can name.that's how potent this plant is.Im not sure if or when it will be released,the reason is, it is that potent.It was tested on a 1 ton polar bear which was given one bong hit,the polar bear stayed the rest of the week in one spot only moving to eat the nachos that were provided for him.im amped to know when this strain will come out,can we all say Canada rocks.let the bidding begin.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

1000 dollars!! Lmao!


----------



## trapper (Aug 18, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> 1000 dollars!! Lmao!


thats a start but arjan already bid $2000 and and all expense paid week at the red district in the dam.20 years ago i could of bankrupted him with such an offer,now its mostly napping and a bit of Viagra lol.


----------



## Cyproz (Aug 18, 2009)

i wish i could smoke with a polar bear....


----------



## bicycle racer (Aug 19, 2009)

greenhouse gear does not sell at all in socal that im aware of if it does it sure as hell wont grab 400 a zip.


----------



## pinkus (Aug 19, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> i wish i could smoke with a polar bear....


go ahead...what a way to go bro!


----------



## chronic.the.hedge.hog (Aug 19, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> I find that most people who talk shit about Green House Seeds blame anything and everything except themselves.
> 
> Some of these kids on here obviously have no clue how to grow and will blame the easiest thing they can: The Breeder. I have nothing but good things to say about GHS, they have quality strains and don't dick you on the prices.
> 
> ...


i've never subscribed to pot literature but i've been wanting to for some time. if high times isn't good what is? i think a forum on pot literature could be helpful; i really like books about pot and some are definitely better than others. i'm still a stranger so i don't mind asking, "where's the best place to start a thread on pot publications?"

btw, i had decided on Super Lemon Haze before i read this thread.


----------



## trapper (Aug 19, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> i wish i could smoke with a polar bear....


ya its cool as long as you don't get jiggy with momma bear,then your toast.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 21, 2009)

chronic.the.hedge.hog said:


> i've never subscribed to pot literature but i've been wanting to for some time. if high times isn't good what is? i think a forum on pot literature could be helpful; i really like books about pot and some are definitely better than others. i'm still a stranger so i don't mind asking, "where's the best place to start a thread on pot publications?"
> 
> btw, i had decided on Super Lemon Haze before i read this thread.


I hear cannabis culture is pretty good.


----------



## Raef (Aug 21, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> I hear cannabis culture is pretty good.


 quick ? What kind of visa card would i purchase if i wanted to buy seeds internationally and where might i find such a card. i am smack dab in da middle of the usa.........thanks. sorry bout the change of direction to this thread but have been following it for quite some time and i'm gettin' itchy for beans


----------



## Luap (Aug 21, 2009)

To most smokers, Arjan is seen as the most prominent figure in cannabis cultivation and a key player in the culture. Arjan has branded Green House Seeds like Starbucks and McDonalds. The cannabis movement is counterculture, it has been since the 70s. It rubs many the wrong way when they see Arjan make a corperation and killing off the plant they love and revere.

Now as far as the breeder beef. Before Franco, (GHS's current breeder) Arjan had the two best breeders off all time working in GHS, Neville and Shantibaba. This is what happened. Neville back in the early 80s was the first king of cannabis. He owned the Cannabis Castle and was distributing seeds all over the world including the US. The DEA had some sort of operation going on and was busting all the head shops at the time. Neville had to go into retirement. But his genetics were sold and kept alive. 

Arjan opened GHS in the early 90s with Shantibaba. Arjan was the businessman while Shantibaba was the breeder, that was the arrangement. Shantibaba took home multiple cups with WW, WR and others. He than began using Neville's genetics, mostly his Haze. They were able to coax Neville back out of retirement and into breeding once again. The two of them released SSH and MH, the rest is history. Sometime in the late 90s there was some beef and Shantibaba and Neville left GHS and Arjan. But they also took with them their original breeding stock leaving Arjan with only F1s and F2s.

This is where the animosity begins. When Shantibaba and Neville took their stock with them, Arjan was only able to backcross with the F1s and F2s. There were rumors of him losing a great deal of plants and not being able to replace them. He allegedly used other seedbank's genetics and crossed them with his own(AH 1,2,3). The problem is he didn't give credit to any of the other banks, this is taboo in breeding. Breeders like Rez and Steve don't have much respect for Arjan and his practices.

Thats the GHS story in a nuttshell.


----------



## pinkus (Aug 21, 2009)

Raef said:


> quick ? What kind of visa card would i purchase if i wanted to buy seeds internationally and where might i find such a card. i am smack dab in da middle of the usa.........thanks. sorry bout the change of direction to this thread but have been following it for quite some time and i'm gettin' itchy for beans


any card will word that says it will work internationally. i used a debit from my bank with attitude.


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 21, 2009)

go to wall mart and get guift card


----------



## nuera59 (Aug 22, 2009)

I like Arjan, he's a business man and fuck he's doing well.
business is a dog eat dog world.
when I first got interested in cultivating he was the first person along with jorge cervantes that I found on the net.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 22, 2009)

if you like GHS i would recomend that you check out Mr. Nice seed co. this is the original breeder's site who bread white widow and a few of the strains that many of the favorite strains are bread from... check um out , TRY THEIR SHIT!!!NO joke there mr. nice - shit . good shit lol literaly lol


----------



## nuera59 (Aug 22, 2009)

yet I looked up mr nice, looks ok. am I right in thinking he had the original cheese?
marketing works wonders.


----------



## The Warlord (Aug 22, 2009)

i grow everglades bud said:


> if you like GHS i would recomend that you check out Mr. Nice seed co. this is the original breeder's site who bread white widow and a few of the strains that many of the favorite strains are bread from... check um out , TRY THEIR SHIT!!!NO joke there mr. nice - shit . good shit lol literaly lol


 
This is exactly what I clicked onto this thread to say. Skip greenhouse and go witjh shantibaba aka mr nice. His black widow IS the original white widow. Med man is white rhino etc.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 22, 2009)

yo
fuck nirvana
y i hate it?
cuz they use their own names for strains
like jock horror in stead of jack herer

attitude is the best seedbank choice
like all the seedbanks are listed on it
and has a us dollar conversion


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 22, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> yo
> fuck nirvana
> y i hate it?
> cuz they use their own names for strains
> ...


I'm personally more impressed that they choose to make clear that their Jock horror is not the original Jack herrer, only a plant with the same parents.
I feel most breeders would simply use the name.


----------



## Cyproz (Aug 22, 2009)

yea but it also doesnt mean its anything like jack herrer. They probably spent no time finding the best best phenotypes of the parents and just mated them to get the strain out for cheap.


----------



## pinkus (Aug 22, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> yea but it also doesnt mean its anything like jack herrer. They probably spent no time finding the best best phenotypes of the parents and just mated them to get the strain out for cheap.


what do you base this on?


----------



## Luap (Aug 22, 2009)

nuera59 said:


> yet I looked up mr nice, looks ok. am I right in thinking he had the original cheese?
> marketing works wonders.


There is no original cheese. It is just a way to market and sell seeds. I fucking doubt that there was a strain in the underground for 20 years that just happened to pop up. If you can believe that then let me sell you some seeds.


----------



## pinkus (Aug 22, 2009)

Luap said:


> There is no original cheese. It is just a way to market and sell seeds. I fucking doubt that there was a strain in the underground for 20 years that just happened to pop up. If you can believe that then let me sell you some seeds.


cheese is a skunk #1 pheno from a pack of sensi's line. it exists and was a lucky find. You can get "the pure", sam the skunkman's line (he sold to sensi) at PotPimp , 10 for $35...look for your own stick bomb cheap

http://www.potpimp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=62&t=726

pinkus


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 23, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> yea but it also doesnt mean its anything like jack herrer. They probably spent no time finding the best best phenotypes of the parents and just mated them to get the strain out for cheap.


I would have to agree with this. And I base it on personal experience. I have grown Nirvana's Jock Horror. If Jack Herrer is some of the dankest bud in the world then indeed they are nothing alike. Even if they have the same parents (which seems highly unlikely to me) something was lost in translation. Jock Horror and the other two Nirvana strains I grew were bland as shit. I realize genetics are never a guarantee and every breeder has good and bad strains but I couldn't find one decent phenotype in the 30 Nirvana beans I had. Whenever I see people defend Nirvana I think I must have gotten the shittiest batches of beans they ever made.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 23, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> I would have to agree with this. And I base it on personal experience. I have grown Nirvana's Jock Horror. If Jack Herrer is some of the dankest bud in the world then indeed they are nothing alike. Even if they have the same parents (which seems highly unlikely to me) something was lost in translation. Jock Horror and the other two Nirvana strains I grew were bland as shit. I realize genetics are never a guarantee and every breeder has good and bad strains but I couldn't find one decent phenotype in the 30 Nirvana beans I had. Whenever I see people defend Nirvana I think I must have gotten the shittiest batches of beans they ever made.


If I may quote your smoke report of jock horror.


> *Nirvana Jock Horror*
> permalink
> Strain: Nirvana Jock Horror
> Growth: Short with few leaves. Buds form towers of calyxes in late flower.
> ...


Sounds pretty favorable for a bland strain if I do say so.

So which is it?
Did you lie in the smoke report, or are you lying now? and why?

I'm not trying to be a dick, but when you post things that contradict each other I need to know which is the truth.


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 23, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> If I may quote your smoke report of jock horror.
> 
> Sounds pretty favorable for a bland strain if I do say so.
> 
> ...


 
You ARE trying to be a dick. Don't be too much of a pussy to admit it. I wrote those Nirvana grow reports when those were the only strains I had ever grown and I didn't know any better. If I could erase the threads or edit the first post I would but they were written too long ago. I wasn't lying and  for saying so. Don't be an asshole just because someone disagrees with you.


----------



## guudbud (Aug 23, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> yo
> fuck nirvana
> y i hate it?
> cuz they use their own names for strains
> ...


Let me get this right you hate nirvana cause they don't lie to sell there product? are you on crack!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 23, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> You ARE trying to be a dick. Don't be too much of a pussy to admit it. I wrote those Nirvana grow reports when those were the only strains I had ever grown and I didn't know any better. If I could erase the threads or edit the first post I would but they were written too long ago. I wasn't lying and  for saying so. Don't be an asshole just because someone disagrees with you.


Dude, Chill.
When someone writes two contradictory statements it's only natural to wonder which one they actually believe.




That looks pretty good to me. But what do I know? I'm just a dick, and an asshole.

I don't really understand what would make someone completely switch opinions. Can you enlighten me as to the source of your newfound distaste for nirvana?
Problems with the plant?
Bad experiece with the company?
Or did you just decide after growing more strains that theirs were not up to snuff?

I'm seriously not trying to be a dick, I've got some jocks of my own just flipped into flowering so I'll see for myself what I think of the strain. I was just looking for straight answers is all.


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 23, 2009)

You're right, I apologize for being short but I took objection at the use of the word "lying" as if I was purposely deceiving people. I'm sure you understand how that might rub someone the wrong way. The way you worded your post just seemed to be purposely offensive at the time. 



SpruceZeus said:


> Or did you just decide after growing more strains that theirs were not up to snuff?


That's what happened. The first strains I ever grew were Nirvana. You see the three grow reports there. They were written quite some time ago. Naturally I was super excited just to be smoking my own herb and where I live it was still the best around. Then I tried a breeder named Cannacopia. These guys have Deep Chunk males they got from Tom Hills himself that they use to cross with the most potent cuts like Bubba Kush and C99 and BC Roadkill Skunk. I was blown away at the difference. You've seen all my Nirvana pics. None of it looked quite like this.

















































Also I find it funny to be discussing Nirvana only in this "Arjan" thread when I have grown Green House as well. Might as well toss in my two cents on that one... if you can trust me now LOL. Just messin. I grew out the five beans in their Indica Mix H feminized pack. The only one I found that was on the level with the Cannacopia gear was Great White Shark. That is a killer strain. The others were just OK, much like Nirvana. Some pleasurable but very mellow flavors. I want that super dank smell through the bag stink up your whole house type stuff.


----------



## trapper (Aug 23, 2009)

i like cannacopia and i like jock horror.would put them against any thing else.the best of cannacopia and nirvana would stand up against anything else out their,im on my second order of cannacopia,i was choosing between cannacopia,klondike or tga.it was cannacopia all the way baby.35 dollars and standup genetics.plus i love that rich colored deep chunk.they aint pretty but as tough as my old work boots.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 23, 2009)

Mared, appologies for using the word "lie" sometimes I find myself stirring shit up for no reason in peticular. I've got no beef, Peace and love!


Some glowing reviews of cannacopia it seems. I might have to take a closer look.





This ^^^ looks real frosty!!! What strain am I looking at there?



> I want that super dank smell through the bag stink up your whole house type stuff.


If you care to have another go at greenhouse's gear, try the church. It's one of my favorite plants!!! Really stanky, stinky dope. Thick, delicious flavour!!!





And pretty damn dense for something they sell as anti-mold. 9 weeks will make for some nice mature nugs that will impress pretty much anyone.


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 23, 2009)

Awesome, I much prefer sharing information to arguing. That pic you inquired about is their "Bubba's Kush." It's a Pre 98 Bubba cut crossed to their Deep Chunk. One thing that I've noticed as I try more and more breeders is that it seems IN GENERAL that the more potent buds will come from smaller yeilding plants. I stress "in general" as there are a few exceptions to the rule. But this Bubba Kush is the most potent bud I've grown and also the smallest yielding so it is not one of those exceptions. If you grow the Bubba's Kush do not expect any massive colas. You will need topping/fimming/lst to encourage as many budsites as possible. But not all of Cannacopia's strains are small yielding. That BC Roadkill (the dark purple one) is quite a good yielder and also more than adequate in the potency department. I guess what separated the Cannacopia strains from Nirvana the most for me is the smell. The Cannacopia gear is so pungent and musty and dank smelling and the Nirvana was mostly fruity smelling. Maybe I'm just finding out I'm not a fan of fruity weed. I like skunky, musty, coffee type flavors a lot more. I might have a go at that Church even though I just started germing some subcool beans. The Great White Shark has definitely impressed me enough to give Green House another try.


----------



## trapper (Aug 24, 2009)

it really is hard to find a big yielder and the most potent,my most potent was a god bud,but it yielded shit.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 24, 2009)

trapper said:


> it really is hard to find a big yielder and the most potent,my most potent was a god bud,but it yielded shit.


My most potent is a special bagseed phenotype I've been growing for years, surprise surprise, not a big yielder.
So far the best compramise I've found has been Nirvana's White Rhino. However, it is a seriously narcotic high, not for the faint of heart. I've been smoking myself to sleep with this stuff alot lately.





Despite it's fluent ass-kickery, this stuff leaves a little to be desired in the bag appeal dept. 





I mean its pretty nice looking, but nowhere near something like that Kush.

Certainly can't complain about the yields though.


----------



## trapper (Aug 24, 2009)

i have the green house white rhino and it aint going any were,it stays with the chemo and they do a lot of mating,and their kids are champs,you wouldnt believe how stable they are its funky.


----------



## bicycle racer (Aug 24, 2009)

i have grown some nirvana strains there not bad jock yields quite well but local socal strains are superior as are crosses involving them.


----------



## nuera59 (Aug 24, 2009)

Cheese has got to be one of the stinkiest smokes around imo!


----------



## importsc41886 (Sep 30, 2010)

danrasta said:


> Yes exactly success breeds hate and thats all there is to it! Also greenhouse dont ship to the usa thats why nirvana is on here!


greenhouse does send seeds to the USA u can buy them through The Attitude seedbank.


----------



## corners (Nov 14, 2011)

KP2 said:


> There's been a lot of talk about arjan buying the cup, as well as stealing and renaming genetics. fact or fiction? who knows. but that's the main gripe i know of...


Like any partnership/break up both sides always point fingers calling the other crooks and thieves. Thats how i look at the "theft" of genetics once shared by each other. Though i admit im not caught up on the greenhouse drama


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm also on the fence with Nirvana, I don't think their stuff is mindblowing, some of the most trickiest germers in fact.
I like Greenhouse, I visited their shop and thought they were all really cool down to earth guys. All the bad rep I've heard is about their strains starting to not be as stable and start herming. At the same time, we all know some herming can be a result of stress. Maybe GHS should try answering these complaints directly and that might get their rep back up. 
Neville's Haze, White Rhino, Trainwreck are some of my favorite strains from GHS though.


----------

